# Proposta



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

ragazzi ho una proposta che penso che può interessare a tutti, ne ho già parlato con Blu e mi ha consigliato di aprire questo Topic
Stavo pensando se si poteva fare una specie di torneo per individuare il miglior giocatore per ogni ruolo.
mi spiego meglio...la mia idea è fare un sondaggio per ogni ruolo, dove tutti hanno 7 giorni per votare. E magari dopo che abbiamo votato tutti i ruoli, si apre un ultimo sondaggio per il miglior giocatore di sempre
da solo non me ne posso occupare, perchè magari nelle nomination metto alcuni giocatori che per altri non vanno bene, quindi avrei bisogno di qualcuno esperto di calcio per scegliere i nomi...il numero delle nomination può essere di 10 giocatori per ogni ruolo o anche di più
che ne pensate?

Elenco Sondaggi

1)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-portiere-della-storia-del-calcio-vt4884.html
2)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-libero-della-storia-vt5044.html
3)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-difensore-centrale-della-storia-vt5199.html
4)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-dribblatore-della-storia-vt5319.html
5)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-terzino-della-storia-vt5451.html
6)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-regista-della-storia-vt5517.html
7)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-trequartista-della-storia-vt5574.html
8)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-club-della-storia-vt5721.html
9)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-centrocampista-centrale-della-storia-vt5806.html
10)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-mediano-della-storia-vt5934.html
11)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-tiratore-di-punizioni-vt6027.html#post167273
12)http://www.milanworld.net/la-migliore-ala-della-storia-vt6072.html
13)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-assist-man-della-storia-vt6145.html
14)http://www.milanworld.net/la-miglior-coppia-gol-della-storia-vt6369.html
15)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-da-centrocampo-vt6471.html#post179235
16)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-di-tacco-vt6472.html#post179260
17)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-al-volo-vt6576-3.html#post184436
18)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-dalla-distanza-vt6580.html
19)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-dal-fondo-vt6720.html#post184880
20)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-su-punizione-vt6719.html
21)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-di-pallonetto-vt6860.html
22)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-di-rovesciata-vt6856.html
23)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-su-azione-personale-vt6987.html
24)http://www.milanworld.net/il-dribbling-piu-bello-vt7143.html
25)http://www.milanworld.net/la-parata-piu-bella-vt7193.html#post196819
26)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-intervento-difensivo-vt7333.html
27)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-di-testa-vt7404.html
28)http://www.milanworld.net/lassist-piu-bello-vt7610.html
29)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-1-lista-vt7537.html
30)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-2-lista-vt7543.html
31)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-3-lista-vt7746.html
32)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-4-lista-vt7768.html
33)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-5-lista-vt7848.html#post210034
34)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-6-lista-vt7883.html#post210976
35)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-7-lista-vt7982.html
36)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-8-lista-vt8043.html#post214617
37)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-9-lista-vt8097.html
38)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-10-lista-vt8172.html
39)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-finale-vt8297.html#post220231
40)http://www.milanworld.net/la-nazionale-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt8371.html

*Vincitori

1)Buffon
2)Baresi
3)Nesta
4)Ronaldinho
5)Maldini
6)Pirlo
7)Zidane
8)Milan Invicibili
9)V.Mazzola
10)Makèlèle
11)Juninho
12)Garrincha
13)Rivera
14)Di Stefano-Puskas
15)Seedorf
16)Zola
17)Del Piero
18)Henry
19)Van Basten
20)R.Carlos
21)Savicevic
22)Ibrahimovic
23)Weah
24)Ronaldo
25)Buffon
26)Nesta
27)Van Basten
28)Beckham
29)Ronaldo
30)Eusebio
31)Maradona
32)Romario
33)Pelè
34)Shevchenko
35)Di Stefano
36)Cantona
37)Ibrahimovic
38)Inzaghi
39)Ronaldo
40)Brasile 70*

*Plurivincitori*
1)Ronaldo 3
2)Buffon 2
2)Nesta 2
2)Van Basten 2
2)Ibrahimovic 2


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION], secondo me, se inizi tu a proporre i nomi che intendi inserire per ogni ruolo magari gli altri utenti possono dare dei suggerimenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Inizia a proporre i vari nomi per ogni ruolo, poi gli altri compenseranno. Raggiunto un numero ragguardevole aprirai i vari sondaggi


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Mi sembra un ottima idea


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Inizia a proporre i vari nomi per ogni ruolo, poi gli altri compenseranno. Raggiunto un numero ragguardevole aprirai i vari sondaggi



Splendidi hai dato lo stesso consiglio che ho dato io, devo preoccuparmi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Splendidi hai dato lo stesso consiglio che ho dato io, devo preoccuparmi?


Non ti ho proprio letto


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ti ho proprio letto



...peggio, significa che hai pure pensato la stessa cosa...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...peggio, significa che hai pure pensato la stessa cosa...


Tra saggi c'è un feeling innato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION], secondo me, se inizi tu a proporre i nomi che intendi inserire per ogni ruolo magari gli altri utenti possono dare dei suggerimenti.



allora iniziamo con i portieri, per adesso ho in mente 7 nomi e dico:
Buffon
Zoff
Yashin
Schmeichel
Zamora
Kahn
Banks


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> allora iniziamo con i portieri, per adesso ho in mente 7 nomi e dico:
> Buffon
> Zoff
> Yashin
> ...



Meglio portarli a 10, così avremo la nostra top ten.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio portarli a 10, così avremo la nostra top ten. Vedi il MP.



si infatti oltre a 
Buffon
Zoff
Yashin
Schmeichel
Zamora
Kahn
Banks

aggiungerei pure
Shilton
Maier
Casillas

se per voi va bene volevo iniziare domani mattina per il sondaggio


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si infatti oltre a
> Buffon
> Zoff
> Yashin
> ...



Quando vuoi Fabry.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

così oggi Staff e Utenti vedono il Topic e possono dare qualche consiglio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Troppo presto domani, ci sono tanti altri nomi da aggiungere:
Jean-Marie Pfaff
Michel Preud'homme
Gyula Grosics
Harald Schumacher


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Troppo presto domani, ci sono tanti altri nomi da aggiungere:
> Jean-Marie Pfaff
> Michel Preud'homme
> Gyula Grosics
> Harald Schumacher



Splendidi i sondaggi possono contenere massimo 10 nomi/voci.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

è infatti si potrebbe mettere qualcuno di quelli, ma chi togli tra questi
Buffon
Zoff
Yashin
Schmeichel
Zamora
Kahn
Banks
Shilton
Maier
Casillas


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Splendidi i sondaggi possono contenere massimo 10 nomi/voci.


Mannaggia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è infatti si potrebbe mettere qualcuno di quelli, ma chi togli tra questi
> Buffon
> Zoff
> Yashin
> ...


Sicuramente Pfaff al posto di Casillas, però sono indeciso su chi dovrebbe lasciare il posto a Proud'homme, Grosics e Schumacher possono restare fuori. [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] tu che sei boss non puoi ampliare le opzioni ?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Pfaff al posto di Casillas, però sono indeciso su chi dovrebbe lasciare il posto a Proud'homme, Grosics e Schumacher possono restare fuori. [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] tu che sei boss non puoi ampliare le opzioni ?



Splendidi, non dipende da me il discorso del numero opzioni possibili nei sondaggi e non so neanche se [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] possa farlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] dall'alto della tua esperienza: consigli su chi possa lasciare per Proud'homme ?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] dall'alto della tua esperienza: consigli su chi possa lasciare per Proud'homme ?



Schmeichel.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Allora facciamo così ?
Buffon
Zoff
Yashin
Proud'homme
Zamora
Kahn
Banks
Shilton
Maier
Pfaff


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora facciamo così ?
> Buffon
> Zoff
> Yashin
> ...



Per me può andare ma il topic deve aprirlo [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] visto che la buona idea è sua e quindi vediamo se lui è d'accordo o comunque se giungono altri suggerimenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me può andare ma il topic deve aprirlo [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] visto che la buona idea è sua e quindi vediamo se lui è d'accordo o comunque se giungono altri suggerimenti.


Vale anche per lui la domanda


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vale anche per lui la domanda



Ok, allora aspettiamo.


----------



## Djici (2 Marzo 2013)

Solo una piccola precisione : Preud'homme

e comunque non vedo calamity james


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> Solo una piccola precisione : Preud'homme
> 
> e comunque non vedo calamity james


Giusto giusto


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> Solo una piccola precisione : Preud'homme
> 
> e comunque non vedo calamity james



Per gli attaccanti più in là.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2013)

ok ragazzi allora parto con questi:
Buffon
Zoff
Yashin
Proud'homme
Zamora
Kahn
Banks
Shilton
Maier
Pfaff

lo apro in Pianeta Calcio??? ma non ho sentito l'Admin è d'accordo?

P:S:mi ha dato l'ok


----------



## Mou (3 Marzo 2013)

Cudicini?


----------



## Hammer (3 Marzo 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Cudicini?



OT: best nickname ever


----------



## Mou (3 Marzo 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> OT: best nickname ever



Cudicini padre! OT grazie!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Marzo 2013)

domenica il prossimo sondaggio riguarda un ruolo che non esiste più in questo calcio...il Libero
Baresi
Scirea
Beckenbauer
Mauro Ramos
ne mancano 6 chi si può mettere?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> domenica il prossimo sondaggio riguarda un ruolo che non esiste più in questo calcio...il Libero
> Baresi
> Scirea
> Beckenbauer
> ...



Fabry controlla i MP.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fabry controlla i MP.


thanks!
oltre a questi

Baresi
Scirea
Beckenbauer
Mauro Ramos

aggiungo
Figueroa
Krol
Passarella
Khurtsilava
Stielike
Tresor

se qualcuno non è d'accordo lo dica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Marzo 2013)

Nesta, Maldini, Cannavaro, Sammer, Gentile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nesta, Maldini, Cannavaro, Sammer, Gentile.



quelli rientrano in altre categorie...arriverà il loro momento


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quelli rientrano in altre categorie...arriverà il loro momento


Ah giusto, "il libero", non avevo letto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora facciamo così ?
> Buffon
> Zoff
> Yashin
> ...



Ma il cuginastro Júlio César?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> thanks!
> oltre a questi
> 
> Baresi
> ...



3 nomi meglio di stielike e ramos, Khurtsilava non lo ricordo
Lothar Matthäus
Ronald Koeman
Siniša Mihajlović

comunque visto che il ruolo di libero non esiste più da parecchio consiglierei di inseririli come categoria centrali con predisposione alla costruzione della manovra, o qualcosa di simile, per distinguerli dagli ex stopper marcatori puri e dai centrali squisitamente difensivi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> 3 nomi meglio di stielike e ramos, Khurtsilava non lo ricordo
> Lothar Matthäus
> Ronald Koeman
> Siniša Mihajlović
> ...



io volevo fare un sondaggio solamente per il libero (come hai detto con qualità tecniche e per ricordare il vecchio ruolo) e un altro per i difensori centrali uniti con i Stopper...per non fare 3 sondaggi...ditemi voi
Matthaus lo volevo mettere come centrocampista

ora potrebbe andare bene così?
Baresi
Scirea
Beckenbauer
Mauro Ramos
Figueroa
Krol
Passarella
Khurtsilava
Koeman
Mihajlovic


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io volevo fare un sondaggio solamente per il libero (come hai detto con qualità tecniche e per ricordare il vecchio ruolo) e un altro per i difensori centrali uniti con i Stopper...per non fare 3 sondaggi...ditemi voi
> Matthaus lo volevo mettere come centrocampista
> 
> ora potrebbe andare bene così?
> ...



A me sembra ottimo, ovviamente è sempre tutto molto soggettivo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] Sinisa non fu un difensore centrale più che un libero ?


Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io volevo fare un sondaggio solamente per il libero (come hai detto con qualità tecniche e per ricordare il vecchio ruolo) e un altro per i difensori centrali uniti con i Stopper...per non fare 3 sondaggi...ditemi voi
> Matthaus lo volevo mettere come centrocampista
> 
> ora potrebbe andare bene così?
> ...


Metterei uno tra Tresor e Stielike al posto di Figueroa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] Sinisa non fu un difensore centrale più che un libero ?
> 
> Metterei uno tra Tresor e Stielike al posto di Figueroa.



non li conosco...decidi te


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Il prossimo ruolo quale sarà ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il prossimo ruolo quale sarà ?



alla fine ho scelto io tra quei 2 visto che non rispondevi 
il prossimo sarà il Difensore Centrale unito con lo Stopper per non fare 3 sondaggi
per i nomi ho in mente
Nesta
Thuram
Cannavaro
Thiago Silva
Costacurta
Kohler
Vierchowod
Desailly
Ferri
Moore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> alla fine ho scelto io tra quei 2 visto che non rispondevi
> il prossimo sarà il Difensore Centrale unito con lo Stopper per non fare 3 sondaggi
> per i nomi ho in mente
> Nesta
> ...


Inizierei a sostituire da subito Ferri con Sammer e Costacurta(non me ne voglia Billy)con uno dei miei pupilli assoluti: Jaap Stam.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Inizierei a sostituire da subito Ferri con Sammer e Costacurta(non me ne voglia Billy)con uno dei miei pupilli assoluti: Jaap Stam.



Stam lo volevo mettere terzino destro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Stam lo volevo mettere terzino destro


No dai, è da inserire fra i centrali, Stam ha giocato anche da terzino ma era un centrale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No dai, è da inserire fra i centrali, Stam ha giocato anche da terzino ma era un centrale.



Ok...allora modificata diventa così
Nesta
Thuram
Cannavaro
Thiago Silva
Stam
Kohler
Vierchowod
Desailly
Sammer
Moore


----------



## Harvey (10 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> con uno dei miei pupilli assoluti: Jaap Stam.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ok...allora modificata diventa così
> Nesta
> Thuram
> Cannavaro
> ...


Sono d'accordo, vediamo se arriveranno altri suggerimenti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, vediamo se arriveranno altri suggerimenti.



non so se devo mettere qualcuno tra Vogts-Breitner-Schwarzenbeck che insieme a Beckenbauer formavano la difesa del Bayern e della Germania negli anni 70


----------



## Djici (10 Marzo 2013)

ma come fa mihajlovic ad essere nella lista dei 10 migliori della storia?
al massimo puo andare nella lista dei 10 migliori per tirare le punizioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma come fa mihajlovic ad essere nella lista dei 10 migliori della storia?
> al massimo puo andare nella lista dei 10 migliori per tirare le punizioni.



dirlo prima no eh...potevi dire qualche nome, stamattina l'ho aperto il sondaggio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2013)

mihajlovic nei difensori tecnici ci sta eccome, non scordiamo i lanci di 40 metri e gli assist che faceva da libero

Per gli stopper direi che per un sito millanista non mettere Costacurta è una bestemmia, in fin dei conti è stato uno dei difensori più vincenti della storia

Invece per quanto sembri assurdo Cannavaro e Summer (che al massimo avrebbe dovuto andare fra i liberi come thiago Silva) nonostante i palloni d'oro non sono all'altezza degli altri della lista


----------



## BB7 (10 Marzo 2013)

Thiago Silva non merita di stare nella lista imho... mi spiace dirlo ma non ha giocato abbastanza a lungo per essere considerato tra i migliori di sempre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva non merita di stare nella lista imho... mi spiace dirlo ma non ha giocato abbastanza a lungo per essere considerato tra i migliori di sempre


D'accordo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

quindi o Thiago o Costacurta...chi volete??
io dico Costacurta


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2013)

Scartiamo summer, era uno scarto dell'inter, ha azzeccato un anno vincendo la champions e il pallone d'oro tra mille polemiche poi è sparito
Comunque ripeto era un libero, vedere wiki per credere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Tanto finiranno tutti a Nesta i voti, quindi gli altri servono da contorno, con Sammer o senza


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2013)

quindi va bene Thiago e Costacurta e fuori Sammer?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Marzo 2013)

Raccogliamo i nomi per il prossimo sondaggio che sarà... ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2013)

prima di passare ai terzini, per movimentare un po' questi sondaggi (visto che per adesso non c'è stata storia), si voterà per decidere chi secondo MilanWorld è il Miglior Dribblatore della Storia!
ecco quì i nomi...se qualche nome non vi piace ditelo adesso, non quando si apre il Topic

Best
Maradona
Pelè
Ronaldo
Baggio
C.Ronaldo
Sivori
Messi
Garrincha
Zico


----------



## Snake (16 Marzo 2013)

mi sorprende che nessuno abbia fatto il nome di Pujol, ora va bene che il Barca ve sta sul ***** ma Carlos è stato uno dei difensori più forti dell'ultima decade, ha vinto tutto col Barca ma anche con la nazionale, meritava molto più di altri nominati. Lo stesso Hierro è stato un grandissimo difensore, poi se ce mettete Thiago Silva allora perchè non Rio Ferdinand? Comunque ormai avete fatto quindi fa niente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> mi sorprende che nessuno abbia fatto il nome di Pujol, ora va bene che il Barca ve sta sul ***** ma Carlos è stato uno dei difensori più forti dell'ultima decade, ha vinto tutto col Barca ma anche con la nazionale, meritava molto più di altri nominati. Lo stesso Hierro è stato un grandissimo difensore, poi se ce mettete Thiago Silva allora perchè non Rio Ferdinand? Comunque ormai avete fatto quindi fa niente


D'accordo con te, c'avevo pensato a Puyol e anche a Hierro, magari potevano andare al posto di Costacurta e Thiago Silva col quale non ero d'accordo ma tant'è... i voti sarebbero finiti comunque tutti a Nesta, poco male 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> prima di passare ai terzini, per movimentare un po' questi sondaggi (visto che per adesso non c'è stata storia), si voterà per decidere chi secondo MilanWorld è il Miglior Dribblatore della Storia!
> ecco quì i nomi...se qualche nome non vi piace ditelo adesso, non quando si apre il Topic
> 
> Best
> ...


Ahhh... soltanto dribbling, interessante. Bisogna mettere Ronaldinho, non esiste, al posto o di Zico o di Baggio o di Sivori, gli altri mi sembrano onestamente inamovibili come dribblatori


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> mi sorprende che nessuno abbia fatto il nome di Pujol, ora va bene che il Barca ve sta sul ***** ma Carlos è stato uno dei difensori più forti dell'ultima decade, ha vinto tutto col Barca ma anche con la nazionale, meritava molto più di altri nominati. Lo stesso Hierro è stato un grandissimo difensore, poi se ce mettete Thiago Silva allora perchè non Rio Ferdinand? Comunque ormai avete fatto quindi fa niente



su Puyol non sono d'accordo, Ferdinand si ci avevo pensato...vabbè cmq vinceva lo stesso Sandrone

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ahhh... soltanto dribbling, interessante. Bisogna mettere Ronaldinho, non esiste, al posto o di Zico o di Baggio o di Sivori, gli altri mi sembrano onestamente inamovibili come dribblatori



si ero indeciso se mettere Ronaldinho e anche Cruijff...cmq direi al posto di Zico


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> su Puyol non sono d'accordo, Ferdinand si ci avevo pensato...vabbè cmq vinceva lo stesso Sandrone
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Cruijff e Ronaldinho al posto di Zico e Baggio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cruijff e Ronaldinho al posto di Zico e Baggio



addirittura Baggio??? magari non erano spettacolari i suoi dribbling però saltava sempre l'uomo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> addirittura Baggio??? magari non erano spettacolari i suoi dribbling però saltava sempre l'uomo


Eh lo so, non che Baggio non sapesse dribblare, figuriamoci  però se per Cruijff dobbiamo togliere qualcuno... allora Dinho e Cruijff per Sivori e Zico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh lo so, non che Baggio non sapesse dribblare, figuriamoci  però se per Cruijff dobbiamo togliere qualcuno... allora Dinho e Cruijff per Sivori e Zico



Ronaldinho al posto di Zico va bene...vediamo che dicono l'altri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho al posto di Zico va bene...vediamo che dicono l'altri


Basta che ci sia Dinho


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Basta che ci sia Dinho



questa volta sarà sicuramente combattuto il sondaggio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh lo so, non che Baggio non sapesse dribblare, figuriamoci  però se per Cruijff dobbiamo togliere qualcuno... allora Dinho e Cruijff per Sivori e Zico



Ma che centra Cruijff? e stato ovviamente un giocatore pazzesco ma aveva altre caratteristiche rispetto ai driblatori puri,
era molto più completo sotto tutti i punti di vista ma i dribbling li cercava meno degli altri della lista.

Comunque anche qui non c'è storia

1 Messi
2 Maradona
3 chi volete a vostro gusto, io suggerirei Flamini o Nocerino


----------



## BB7 (17 Marzo 2013)

Messi dribbla 2 giocatori di fila come STANDARD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma che centra Cruijff? e stato ovviamente un giocatore pazzesco ma aveva altre caratteristiche rispetto ai driblatori puri,
> era molto più completo sotto tutti i punti di vista ma i dribbling li cercava meno degli altri della lista.
> 
> Comunque anche qui non c'è storia
> ...


Va bene  quando si parla di grandi nomi i confini tra uno e l'altro diventano sottilissimi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

Scusate mi sono scordato di Ronaldo Luís Nazário de Lima che ovviamente non può mancare è il mio numero 3 meglio anche di Flamini e Nocerino.

nb nella scelta dei dribblatori ovviamente non potete confondere quelli che i Dribbling li fanno dall'esterno (molto più facile) dai veri fuoriclasse che li fanno partendo da posizione centrale da trequartista


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldo c'è, chiaramente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma che centra Cruijff? e stato ovviamente un giocatore pazzesco ma aveva altre caratteristiche rispetto ai driblatori puri,
> era molto più completo sotto tutti i punti di vista ma i dribbling li cercava meno degli altri della lista.



appunto l'ho lasciato fuori Cruijff...aveva un ottimo dribbling, per me è nella Top 5 dei giocatori più forti di sempre, però come hai detto ci sono stati dribblatori migliori

cmq per adesso questi sono i nomi

Best
Maradona
Pelè
Ronaldo
Baggio
C.Ronaldo
Sivori
Messi
Garrincha
Ronaldinho


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> appunto l'ho lasciato fuori Cruijff...aveva un ottimo dribbling, per me è nella Top 5 dei giocatori più forti di sempre, però come hai detto ci sono stati dribblatori migliori
> 
> cmq per adesso questi sono i nomi
> 
> ...




farei una proposta
perchè non giudichiamo solo giocatori che bene o male abbiamo potuto ammirare direttamente?

io credo di essere il più anziano del forum ma Garrincha Sivori Best praticamente non li ho mai visti se non in spezzoni di cui si vede il meglio ma sono poco indicativi in generale.

Naturalmente sono fuoriclasse indiscutibili ma credo sia più interessante confrontare campioni che abbiamo potuto apprezzare pienamente con pregi e difetti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> farei una proposta
> perchè non giudichiamo solo giocatori che bene o male abbiamo potuto ammirare direttamente?
> 
> io credo di essere il più anziano del forum ma Garrincha Sivori Best praticamente non li ho mai visti se non in spezzoni di cui si vede il meglio ma sono poco indicativi in generale.
> ...



vabbè ma per il Dribbling i video possono anche bastare...io di quelli ne ho visti solo 4 però so benissimo cosa hanno fatto l'altri e in che epoche hanno giocato


----------



## jaws (20 Marzo 2013)

Un posticino per Dejan non si trova vero?


----------



## Livestrong (20 Marzo 2013)

Sarebbe un insulto Savicevic in una classifica simile onestamente


----------



## jaws (20 Marzo 2013)

Addirittura un insulto?
Cioè si può mettere Costacurta in una classifica dei 10 migliori difensori di centrali di tutti i tempi mentre Savicevic è un insulto?
Vabbè


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2013)

ho capito che Savicevic era il genio però questi erano di un altro livello...parliamo di giocatori che sono stati i numero 1 nella loro epoca

Best
Maradona
Pelè
Ronaldo
Baggio
C.Ronaldo
Sivori
Messi
Garrincha
Ronaldinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

Bel sondaggio quello sui dribblatori  intanto inizierei a raccogliere i nomi per i terzini, però faremo un unico blocco destri/sinistri o li divideremo ? Nel primo caso io propongo i miei dieci: Maldini, Facchetti, Nilton Santos, Roberto Carlos, Cafu, Djalma Santos, Gentile, Schnellinger, Burgnich, Brheme e Carlos Alberto, con uno da escludere tra questi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bel sondaggio quello sui dribblatori  intanto inizierei a raccogliere i nomi per i terzini, però faremo un unico blocco destri/sinistri o li divideremo ? Nel primo caso io propongo i miei dieci: Maldini, Facchetti, Nilton Santos, Roberto Carlos, Cafu, Djalma Santos, Gentile, Schnellinger, Burgnich, Brheme e Carlos Alberto, con uno da escludere tra questi.



vero è abbastanza movimentato, per ogni ruolo ci sarà sempre un sondaggio "bonus" come questo sul dribbling
si per i terzini vorrei fare blocco unico, se per voi va bene perchè ho raccolto pochi nomi...ero arrivato al punto di proporre Zanetti e Zambrotta 

si vanno bene quelli, l'unica cosa è che almeno nella Top ten dovrebbe starci Cabrini
ditemi se va bene così:

Maldini
Facchetti
Nilton Santos
Roberto Carlos
Cafu
Djalma Santos
Schnellinger
Burgnich
Brehme
Cabrini


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

ho come l'impressione di sapere già chi vincerà il prossimo sondaggio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

Hai tolto Carlos Alberto e Gentile per Cabrini ? mmmm  io lascerei Gentile al posto di Cabrini, quest'ultimo non mi convince, poi mi rivolgo a quelli un po' più grandicelli di me


----------



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Addirittura un insulto?
> Cioè si può mettere Costacurta in una classifica dei 10 migliori difensori di centrali di tutti i tempi mentre Savicevic è un insulto?
> Vabbè



Quanti anni hai? Per parlare così penso meno dei miei, io vedevo quasi ogni domenica Savicevic e ti assicuro che erano più gli insulti degli elogi


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

Ma che centra? Qui si valutava solo il dribbling e non la prestazione in tutta la partita.
Comunque ormai non è stato inserito quindi a posto così


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hai tolto Carlos Alberto e Gentile per Cabrini ? mmmm  io lascerei Gentile al posto di Cabrini, quest'ultimo non mi convince, poi mi rivolgo a quelli un po' più grandicelli di me



per me è uguale...e tra Carlos Alberto e Gentile chi va fuori?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Ma che centra? Qui si valutava solo il dribbling e non la prestazione in tutta la partita.
> Comunque ormai non è stato inserito quindi a posto così



chi avresti lasciato fuori per Savicevic?? quelli erano tutti mostri nel dribbling


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

Che sia rimasto fuori ci sta, però che mi si dica che averlo proposto è un insulto quello non mi va giù


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Che sia rimasto fuori ci sta, però che mi si dica che averlo proposto è un insulto quello non mi va giù


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Che sia rimasto fuori ci sta, però che mi si dica che averlo proposto è un insulto quello non mi va giù



tranquillo Savicevic se la giocava tranquillamente con ronaldinho e baggio come dribbling, in più fisicamente era più forte, se aveva voglia aiutava molto di più la squadra, gli altri 2 però erano più goleador e nel complesso più forti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vero è abbastanza movimentato, per ogni ruolo ci sarà sempre un sondaggio "bonus" come questo sul dribbling
> si per i terzini vorrei fare blocco unico, se per voi va bene perchè ho raccolto pochi nomi...ero arrivato al punto di proporre Zanetti e Zambrotta
> 
> si vanno bene quelli, l'unica cosa è che almeno nella Top ten dovrebbe starci Cabrini
> ...



Non confondete i terzini di una volta che giocavano a uomo con quelli attuali, cioè gentile, burgnich, Schnellinger erano stopper che giocavano sulla 2 punta, non centrano niente con i terzini come gli ntendiamo adesso, e non vanno messi in classifica
mentre mi sento di suggerire Maldera e Tassotti e quello fortissimo che giocava nella spagna negli anni 90, cè anche quello che giocava con Zidane e Dugarry che poi è andato in germania


----------



## Djici (22 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non confondete i terzini di una volta che giocavano a uomo con quelli attuali, cioè gentile, cè anche quello che giocava con Zidane e Dugarry che poi è andato in germania



bixente lizarazu.

fortissimo ma forse non abbastanza per essere in questa classifica.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Marzo 2013)

Anche il nostro Serginho e il Zambrotta sino al mondiale ci può stare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non confondete i terzini di una volta che giocavano a uomo con quelli attuali, cioè gentile, burgnich, Schnellinger erano stopper che giocavano sulla 2 punta, non centrano niente con i terzini come gli ntendiamo adesso, e non vanno messi in classifica
> mentre mi sento di suggerire Maldera e Tassotti e quello fortissimo che giocava nella spagna negli anni 90, cè anche quello che giocava con Zidane e Dugarry che poi è andato in germania



ottimo consiglio...quindi propongo dentro Tassotti e Zambrotta al posto di Schnellinger e Burgnich
avevo lasciato fuori anche Carlos Alberto e Gentile (che lo vuoi fuori)
come procediamo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non confondete i terzini di una volta che giocavano a uomo con quelli attuali, cioè gentile, burgnich, Schnellinger erano stopper che giocavano sulla 2 punta, non centrano niente con i terzini come gli ntendiamo adesso, e non vanno messi in classifica
> mentre mi sento di suggerire Maldera e Tassotti e quello fortissimo che giocava nella spagna negli anni 90, cè anche quello che giocava con Zidane e Dugarry che poi è andato in germania


Non sono d'accordo. Non ho dubbi su quello che dici però son sempre terzini, poi è chiaro che il ruolo si evolva, così come il terzino di adesso non è più quello di venti anni fa poiché il ruolo richiede anche una grande attitudine offensiva e non più soltanto difensiva.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Marzo 2013)

Scusa se insisto ma con il sistema la fascia destra la faceva il tornante, che era in pratica il vero terzino il classico numero 7 mentre
a sinistra il 3 era il terzino effettivo
il 2 faceva praticamente il marcatore davanti al libero e al fianco dello stopper seguendo gli spostamenti della 2 punta, per certi versi si potrebbe accostare al terzo difensore per chi gioca a tre, stile barzagli, Roncaglia ecc per intenderci.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Marzo 2013)

decideteve xD...cmq per il centrocampo vogliamo fare 1 sondaggio per i Centrali, 1 per i Registi, 1 Mediani, 1 per le Ale e 1 per i Trequartisti?? o sono troppi?


----------



## Jino (23 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> decideteve xD...cmq per il centrocampo vogliamo fare 1 sondaggio per i Centrali, 1 per i Registi, 1 Mediani, 1 per le Ale e 1 per i Trequartisti?? o sono troppi?



Io direi:

- regista
- incontrista
- ali

alla fine il trequartista non è altro che il fantasista di una volta, adesso addirittura chiamato mezza punta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io direi:
> 
> - regista
> - incontrista
> ...


D'accordo, in pratica il giocatore tecnico, il giocatore fisico e il laterale  al limite aggiungerei il centrale, Seedorf per intenderci se Pirlo lo inseriremo tra i registi e Gattuso tra gli incontristi, a meno che non inseriremo anche Seedorf tra i registi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusa se insisto ma con il sistema la fascia destra la faceva il tornante, che era in pratica il vero terzino il classico numero 7 mentre
> a sinistra il 3 era il terzino effettivo
> il 2 faceva praticamente il marcatore davanti al libero e al fianco dello stopper seguendo gli spostamenti della 2 punta, per certi versi si potrebbe accostare al terzo difensore per chi gioca a tre, stile barzagli, Roncaglia ecc per intenderci.


D'accordo, hai più esperienza di me per dirlo, però credo che il ruolo si sia semplicemente evoluto, quindi credo che il Burgnich o lo Schnellinger vadano inseriti comunque tra i terzini; poi non sono d'accordo a sostituirli con Serginho che di terzino aveva davvero poco o Zambrotta che è stato un bravissimo calciatore ma non credo in grado di entrare in una classifica del generale, altrimenti dovrebbe esserci anche Lizarazu.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> decideteve xD...cmq per il centrocampo vogliamo fare 1 sondaggio per i Centrali, 1 per i Registi, 1 Mediani, 1 per le Ale e 1 per i Trequartisti?? o sono troppi?


La prossima abilità quale sarà ?  io propongo le punizioni, là pure ci sarebbe una bella sfida


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'accordo, in pratica il giocatore tecnico, il giocatore fisico e il laterale  al limite aggiungerei il centrale, Seedorf per intenderci se Pirlo lo inseriremo tra i registi e Gattuso tra gli incontristi, a meno che non inseriremo anche Seedorf tra i registi.



veramente volete togliere il trequartista?? e Totti, Platini e Rivera dove li mettiamo?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La prossima abilità quale sarà ?  io propongo le punizioni, là pure ci sarebbe una bella sfida



eee più in la lo dico...cmq si va bene un sondaggio anche per le punizioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> veramente volete togliere il trequartista?? e Totti, Platini e Rivera dove li mettiamo?


Totti lo inserirei tra le seconde punte, Platini e Rivera finirebbero tra i registi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Totti lo inserirei tra le seconde punte, Platini e Rivera finirebbero tra i registi.



mmm va bene...sentiamo che dicono l'altri


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'accordo, hai più esperienza di me per dirlo, però credo che il ruolo si sia semplicemente evoluto, quindi credo che il Burgnich o lo Schnellinger vadano inseriti comunque tra i terzini; poi non sono d'accordo a sostituirli con Serginho che di terzino aveva davvero poco o Zambrotta che è stato un bravissimo calciatore ma non credo in grado di entrare in una classifica del generale, altrimenti dovrebbe esserci anche Lizarazu.



Scusa, in un forum è normale e bello avere opinioni contrastanti, però pretendo che le tue motivazioni me le esponi con logica e non alla cavolo, Il ruolo di terzino è probabilmente l'unico ruolo che non ha avuto evoluzione, se lo si intende come giocatore che presidia la fascia.
Facchetti Maldera Dialma Santos ecc facevano le stesse cose tali e quali che fanno oggi gli Abate e Desciglio, cioe difendevano sugli esterni avversari e appoggiavano l'azione. Mischiarli con i marcatori puri come gentile e Burrgnich che seguivano le punte avversarie anche al gabinetto e pura ignoranza tattica altro che evoluzione, non fatevi ingannare dal nome terzino, erano chiamati così perchè ha differenza dello stopper che marcava il centravanti puro che stava sempre in area, tendenzialmente marcavano la seconda punta che era più mobile e svariava anche sulle fascie, ma non necessariamente se giocavi contro Graziani e Bettega facevi lo stopper a tutti gli effetti.
Un esempio facile facile da capire Gentile al mondiale in spagna marcò Maradona e Zico non presidiò mai la fascia in cui stazionava Conte anche in fase di ripiegamento, dimmi cosa centra con il ruolo di terzino
Potremmo paragonare il vecchio sistema vagamente al 352 del napoli in cui chiaramente i terzini sono Maggio e Zuniga non certo i 3 difensori.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io direi:
> 
> - regista
> - incontrista
> ...



Beh, ala ci può stare, ma è un ruolo morto da un pezzo, ci ha provato Del Neri alla juve con modesti risultati oggi forse le usa solo Ventura nel Toro
Una abilita che non può assolutamente mancare è l'assist filtrante, già mi pregusto la sfida tra Rivera, Pirlo Platini Ronaldinho mancini Iniesta Xavi Beckham e perchè no Cassano


----------



## BB7 (23 Marzo 2013)

Io metterei anche dei sondaggi per:

- il giocatore più tecnico di sempre

- il giocatore più bello di sempre ( esteticamente  )

- il giocatore più scarso di sempre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusa, in un forum è normale e bello avere opinioni contrastanti, però pretendo che le tue motivazioni me le esponi con logica e non alla cavolo, Il ruolo di terzino è probabilmente l'unico ruolo che non ha avuto evoluzione, se lo si intende come giocatore che presidia la fascia.
> Facchetti Maldera Dialma Santos ecc facevano le stesse cose tali e quali che fanno oggi gli Abate e Desciglio, cioe difendevano sugli esterni avversari e appoggiavano l'azione. Mischiarli con i marcatori puri come gentile e Burrgnich che seguivano le punte avversarie anche al gabinetto e pura ignoranza tattica altro che evoluzione, non fatevi ingannare dal nome terzino, erano chiamati così perchè ha differenza dello stopper che marcava il centravanti puro che stava sempre in area, tendenzialmente marcavano la seconda punta che era più mobile e svariava anche sulle fascie, ma non necessariamente se giocavi contro Graziani e Bettega facevi lo stopper a tutti gli effetti.
> Un esempio facile facile da capire Gentile al mondiale in spagna marcò Maradona e Zico non presidiò mai la fascia in cui stazionava Conte anche in fase di ripiegamento, dimmi cosa centra con il ruolo di terzino
> Potremmo paragonare il vecchio sistema vagamente al 352 del napoli in cui chiaramente i terzini sono Maggio e Zuniga non certo i 3 difensori.


Purtroppo non li ho visti giocare quindi se lo dici te, a questo punto, mi fido; io, invece, mi basavo su testimonianze e secondo le testimonianze questo tipo di giocatori vengono classificati sempre come terzini, poi si sbaglieranno loro e mi sbaglierò io a seguirli  a questo punto possiamo togliere quelli che non ritieni essere terzini 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh, ala ci può stare, ma è un ruolo morto da un pezzo, ci ha provato Del Neri alla juve con modesti risultati oggi forse le usa solo Ventura nel Toro
> Una abilita che non può assolutamente mancare è l'assist filtrante, già mi pregusto la sfida tra Rivera, Pirlo Platini Ronaldinho mancini Iniesta Xavi Beckham e perchè no Cassano


Ali intese genericamente come esterni, ormai il nome è quello anche se non c'entra nulla con le ali del passato, per dire, l'interno di un centrocampo a 3 è chiamato mezz'ala


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Marzo 2013)

quindi ricapitoliamo, per i terzini abbiamo deciso di lasciare fuori Burgnich e Schnellinger...ho lasciato fuori anche Carlos Alberto

Maldini
Facchetti
Nilton Santos
Roberto Carlos
Cafu
Djalma Santos
Brehme
Cabrini
Tassotti
Zambrotta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Una abilita che non può assolutamente mancare è l'assist filtrante, già mi pregusto la sfida tra Rivera, Pirlo Platini Ronaldinho mancini Iniesta Xavi Beckham e perchè no Cassano



mi hai scoperto  per il Miglior Assist-Man...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



BB7 ha scritto:


> Io metterei anche dei sondaggi per:
> 
> - il giocatore più tecnico di sempre
> 
> ...



si può fare...adesso però facciamo i terzini e almeno i registi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non li ho visti giocare quindi se lo dici te, a questo punto, mi fido; io, invece, mi basavo su testimonianze e secondo le testimonianze questo tipo di giocatori vengono classificati sempre come terzini, poi si sbaglieranno loro e mi sbaglierò io a seguirli  a questo punto possiamo togliere quelli che non ritieni essere terzini



Forse non riesco a spiegarmi, i vari Gentile Burgnich ecc erano certamente considerati terzini, ma è forviante perchè non giocavano sulle fascie ma seguivano l'uomo da marcare in qualsiasi zona del campo. A differenzail terzino sinistro (i Facchetti, Maldera ecc) veniva definito Fluidificante proprio per evidenziarne la differenza di compiti e giocava effettivamente sulla fascia sinistra, come già detto il suo gemello a destra era il tornante.
Il vecchio terzino marcatore è un ruolo che non esiste più, come già detto assimilabile a quello di stopper, oggi i terzini sono tutti fluidificanti
Non si possono assolutamente giudicare dei marcatori puri come i vecchi terzini con dei giocatori di fascia come i vecchi fluidificanti e i terzini attuali, non è un evoluzione è proprio un altro ruolo.

ecco un piccolo schema tipico del sistema in cui il terzino destro è il numero 2: il libero il 6 il metodista il 4

..........1
..........6
.......2....5
.........4
..7.....8....3
........10
......9 11

nelle squadre più forti il tornante era una vera ala, ma in fase difensiva veniva coperto dal metodista o dall'8 mai dal terzino destro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Forse non riesco a spiegarmi, i vari Gentile Burgnich ecc erano certamente considerati terzini, ma è forviante perchè non giocavano sulle fascie ma seguivano l'uomo da marcare in qualsiasi zona del campo. A differenzail terzino sinistro (i Facchetti, Maldera ecc) veniva definito Fluidificante proprio per evidenziarne la differenza di compiti e giocava effettivamente sulla fascia sinistra, come già detto il suo gemello a destra era il tornante.
> Il vecchio terzino marcatore è un ruolo che non esiste più, come già detto assimilabile a quello di stopper, oggi i terzini sono tutti fluidificanti
> Non si possono assolutamente giudicare dei marcatori puri come i vecchi terzini con dei giocatori di fascia come i vecchi fluidificanti e i terzini attuali, non è un evoluzione e proprio un altro ruolo.


Ho capito cosa vuoi dire, ti sei spiegato bene. È vero anche che era un altro ruolo ma nonostante le diversità si potrebbero anche inserire tra i terzini, capisco, ripeto, che avessero un ruolo completamente differente dal terzino di oggi, però restano pur sempre terzini e se terzini non erano all'epoca, neanche lontanamente... restano comunque un genere, un tipo di terzino.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mi hai scoperto  per il Miglior Assist-Man...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Credo che siano necessari quattro ruoli per il centrocampo: esterni, registi, incontristi e centrali. Se ci pensi un Van Bommel dove lo metti ? Regista certamente no, incontrista nemmeno, così come un Gattuso non può andare nella stessa categoria di Van Bommel o di Pirlo(regista)ma è un incontrista puro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quindi ricapitoliamo, per i terzini abbiamo deciso di lasciare fuori Burgnich e Schnellinger...ho lasciato fuori anche Carlos Alberto
> 
> Maldini
> Facchetti
> ...



non saprei proprio al posto di chi metterlo però come si fa a lasciare fuori Maicon?, va bene qualche papera difensiva ma ti faceva vincere le partite da solo, noi purtroppo ne sappiamo qualcosa, anche Serginho era devastante, diciamo che rispetto ad altri ruoli in cui i nomi e il vincitore era scontato, qui è un delirio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

Oserei Maicon al posto di Zambrotta, anche perché se c'è Zambrotta ci deve essere anche Lizarazu.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho capito cosa vuoi dire, ti sei spiegato bene. È vero anche che era un altro ruolo ma nonostante le diversità si potrebbero anche inserire tra i terzini, capisco, ripeto, che avessero un ruolo completamente differente dal terzino di oggi, però restano pur sempre terzini e se terzini non erano all'epoca, neanche lontanamente... restano comunque un genere, un tipo di terzino.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



si la stessa cosa vale per Seedorf e Iniesta...non si possono mettere esterni, registi o incontristi...
allora i trequartisti dietro le 2 punte li dividiamo, alcuni li mettiamo registi e altri centrali...ok?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> non saprei proprio al posto di chi metterlo però come si fa a lasciare fuori Maicon?, va bene qualche papera difensiva ma ti faceva vincere le partite da solo, noi purtroppo ne sappiamo qualcosa, anche Serginho era devastante, diciamo che rispetto ad altri ruoli in cui i nomi e il vincitore era scontato, qui è un delirio



però Maicon al Top quanto è stato 4 anni?? Zambrotta al Top ne ha fatto qualcuno di più...ditemi voi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si la stessa cosa vale per Seedorf e Iniesta...non si possono mettere esterni, registi o incontristi...
> allora i trequartisti dietro le 2 punte li dividiamo, alcuni li mettiamo registi e altri centrali...ok?


Centrali, registi, esterni e incontristi.


----------



## Snake (24 Marzo 2013)

Comunque io avrei fatto terzino destro e terzino sinistro separatamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Comunque io avrei fatto terzino destro e terzino sinistro separatamente



si ma i nomi? poi va a finire che dobbiamo mettere qualche scarsone vicino a mostri come Maldini, Roberto Carlos ecc.ecc.


----------



## Snake (24 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si ma i nomi? poi va a finire che dobbiamo mettere qualche scarsone vicino a mostri come Maldini, Roberto Carlos ecc.ecc.



Anzichè 10 ne metti 5 per uno e 5 per l'altro


----------



## jaws (24 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me si può mettere Maicon al posto di Tassotti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> però Maicon al Top quanto è stato 4 anni?? Zambrotta al Top ne ha fatto qualcuno di più...ditemi voi



Come dici tu credo che la discriminante a parità di valori debba essere la longevità e i titoli vinti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Come dici tu credo che la discriminante a parità di valori debba essere la longevità e i titoli vinti



la longevità, no i titoli

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> Anzichè 10 ne metti 5 per uno e 5 per l'altro



mmm non so, sentiamo l'altri

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Secondo me si può mettere Maicon al posto di Tassotti



per non farli tutti milanisti, andrebbe pure bene


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la longevità, no i titoli
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




Per la questione terzini direi che è inutile dividerli in destri e sinistri
oggigiorno non c'è praticamente differenza nell'interpretazione del ruolo
invece per i vecchi terzini destri come detto erano in pratica stopper più mobili e tutto sommato chi se ne frega dei Gentile Burgnich ecc? per quello che riguarda i vecchi terzini Brasiliani erano tutti fluidificanti pertanto paragonabili agli attuali

Invece per quello che riguarda Tassotti Maicon, io stravedo per il Tasso, ma a livello internazionale credo che Maicon abbia mostrato di più, il Tasso ci è arrivato un pò tardi e rimane l'ombra della gomitata al mondiale in USA


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2013)

allora per adesso siamo in 3 che vogliamo fare un solo sondaggio per i terzini, mentre un utente li vuole separati con 5 nomi per fascia...quindi se la situazione rimane così, si farà un unico sondaggio
poi uno deve stare fuori tra Zambrotta-Tassotti-Maicon...chi volete fuori? io il Tasso


----------



## jaws (25 Marzo 2013)

Io pure


----------



## BB7 (25 Marzo 2013)

fuori Maicon


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Marzo 2013)

Io Zambrotta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

per adesso il Tasso è fuori...ragazzi dove li mettiamo Rijkaard, Gullit, Donadoni e Beckham?? mentre Cruijff e Di Stefano non ne ho idea visto che facevano tutto
Gerson va bene come Regista?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per adesso il Tasso è fuori...ragazzi dove li mettiamo Rijkaard, Gullit, Donadoni e Beckham?? mentre Cruijff e Di Stefano non ne ho idea visto che facevano tutto
> Gerson va bene come Regista?


Cruijff nei registi, Di Stefano nei centravanti(quando faremo il sondaggio), Rijkaard nei centrali e Donadoni con Beckham negli esterni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cruijff nei registi, Di Stefano nei centravanti(quando faremo il sondaggio), Rijkaard nei centrali e Donadoni con Beckham negli esterni.



Ok! e Gullit e Gerrard?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ok! e Gullit e Gerrard?


Anche Gerrard inserirei tra i centrali, Gullit non saprei, centravanti anche lui ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche Gerrard inserirei tra i centrali, Gullit non saprei, centravanti anche lui ?



allora per Gullit aspettiamo qualcun altro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> allora per Gullit aspettiamo qualcun altro


Gli attaccanti come intendi dividerli ? Seconda e prima punta ? Direi di sì.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche Gerrard inserirei tra i centrali, Gullit non saprei, centravanti anche lui ?



Per Gullit che ha fatto il trequartista, l'ala destra, il libero e il centravanti e la 2° punta si potrebbe fare una cetegoria o un abilità Jolly insieme a altri
credo che sarebbe interessante

Così di primo acchito mi vengono in mente: Massaro Kruiff Fontolan Serginho Becham Bigon Zambrotta ma ce ne tanti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gli attaccanti come intendi dividerli ? Seconda e prima punta ? Direi di sì.



sisi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per Gullit che ha fatto il trequartista, l'ala destra, il libero e il centravanti e la 2° punta si potrebbe fare una cetegoria o un abilità Jolly insieme a altri
> credo che sarebbe interessante
> 
> Così di primo acchito mi vengono in mente: Massaro Kruiff Fontolan Serginho Becham Bigon Zambrotta ma ce ne tanti



mmm viene troppo incasinato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

i prossimi saranno i Registi
ecco i nomi:

V.Mazzola
Junior
Cruijff
Falcao
Pirlo
Schiaffino
Platini
Rivera
Gerson
Lampard


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2013)

Xavi ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Xavi ?



ci ho pensato, ma al posto di chi?? sono tutti mostri
Pirlo per me è sempre stato superiore a Xavi, stessa cosa Lampard che ancora oggi fa la differenza
Xavi è esploso solo con Guardiola


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Marzo 2013)

Junior ha fatto per la maggior parte della sua carriera il terzino, solo in Itali ha fatto il regista

xavi va messo ma soprattutto ni stava per venire un infarto quando non ho visto nella lista Nils Liedholm


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Junior ha fatto per la maggior parte della sua carriera il terzino, solo in Itali ha fatto il regista
> 
> xavi va messo ma soprattutto ni stava per venire un infarto quando non ho visto nella lista Nils Liedholm


Sono d'accordo... Xavi e Liedholm dentro al posto di Lampard e Junior.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Junior ha fatto per la maggior parte della sua carriera il terzino, solo in Itali ha fatto il regista
> 
> xavi va messo ma soprattutto ni stava per venire un infarto quando non ho visto nella lista Nils Liedholm



vabbè qualcuno mi sfugge è normale...Liedholm non sapevo dove metterlo...quindi fuori Junior e dentro Liedholm
mentre volete fuori Xavi o Lampard??
io fuori Xavi, mentre Splendidi Lampard


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vabbè qualcuno mi sfugge è normale...Liedholm non sapevo dove metterlo...quindi fuori Junior e dentro Liedholm
> mentre volete fuori Xavi o Lampard??
> io fuori Xavi, mentre Splendini Lampard


Suona meglio Xavi per Junior e Liedholm per Lampard  il barone l'avevo proprio scordato comunque e chissà quanti altri adesso mi sfuggono, nel ruolo di regista poi...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vabbè qualcuno mi sfugge è normale...Liedholm non sapevo dove metterlo...quindi fuori Junior e dentro Liedholm
> mentre volete fuori Xavi o Lampard??
> io fuori Xavi, mentre Splendidi Lampard



farete i trequartisti?
perchè in quel caso schiaffino và con quelli, non era un vero regista


----------



## BB7 (27 Marzo 2013)

Xavi deve esserci secondo me


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Suona meglio Xavi per Junior e Liedholm per Lampard  il barone l'avevo proprio scordato comunque e chissà quanti altri adesso mi sfuggono, nel ruolo di regista poi...



Liedholm va di diritto al posto di Junior perchè è fuori ruolo (anche se mi sembrava centrocampista nel Brasile 1982)
mentre l'altro posto se lo giocano appunto Xavi e Lampard 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> farete i trequartisti?
> perchè in quel caso schiaffino và con quelli, non era un vero regista



non come sondaggio unico...li dividiamo in:
Registi
Mediani
Ale
Centrali

- - - Aggiornato - - -



BB7 ha scritto:


> Xavi deve esserci secondo me



al posto di chi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

boni che ho dimenticato Socrates...dove lo volete?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Marzo 2013)

Scusate ma i Maradona zico baggio Totti ecc che fine fanno?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusate ma i Maradona zico baggio Totti ecc che fine fanno?



in effetti io volevo metterli tutti nei Trequartisti, però la maggioranza ha detto di dividerli appunto in registi e centrali (perchè non mi sembra il caso di inserire qualche trequartista nei mediani e nelle ali)...quindi Zico e Baggio volevo metterli nei centrali, Splendidi ha suggerito di mettere Totti nelle seconde punte, mentre per Diego non ne ho idea
poi visto che sei esperto Socrates dove si può mettere?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2013)

Altrimenti bisognerà fare registi e trequartisti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> in effetti io volevo metterli tutti nei Trequartisti, però la maggioranza ha detto di dividerli appunto in registi e centrali (perchè non mi sembra il caso di inserire qualche trequartista nei mediani e nelle ali)...quindi Zico e Baggio volevo metterli nei centrali, Splendidi ha suggerito di mettere Totti nelle seconde punte, mentre per Diego non ne ho idea
> poi visto che sei esperto Socrates dove si può mettere?



nei paracarri insieme a Pancev
Grande tecnica ma non è assolutamente fra i primi 10 in nessun ruolo, troppo lento
comunque allora veniva definito un centravanti arretrato, cioè non stava fisso in area ma arretrava a cercare il palllone e a dirigere l'azione offensiva un pò come Totti e Ibra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> nei paracarri insieme a Pancev
> Grande tecnica ma non è assolutamente fra i primi 10 in nessun ruolo, troppo lento
> comunque allora veniva definito un centravanti arretrato, cioè non stava fisso in area ma arretrava a cercare il palllone e a dirigere l'azione offensiva un pò come Totti e Ibra



addirittura paracarro?? a me mi ha impressionato un casino
per le altre cose che ho scritto che ne pensi?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Altrimenti bisognerà fare registi e trequartisti.



beh i registi sono praticamente i centrali, i trequartista mi sembra un altro ruolo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> addirittura paracarro?? a me mi ha impressionato un casino
> per le altre cose che ho scritto che ne pensi?



l'hai visto giocare nella Fiorentina?
assolutamente non adatto al calcio europeo
è stato praticamente l'unico brasiliano della naziomale del 82 a fallire in Italia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> beh i registi sono praticamente i centrali, i trequartista mi sembra un altro ruolo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ok, per altre cose intendevo quello che ho scritto sul trequartista su Zico, Baggio, Totti e Maradona


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ok, per altre cose intendevo quello che ho scritto sul trequartista su Zico, Baggio, Totti e Maradona



Per mè sono tutte mezze punte o trequartisti e farei un ruolo solo per loro

il regista è un ruolo più particolare perchè a secondo delle caratteristiche giocano piu o meno arretrati, alcuni come Becham partivano addirittura dall'esterno, lo stesso Ibra quando arretra fa il regista, per non parlare di Baresi e Beckenbauer è più una caratteristica che un ruolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per mè sono tutte mezze punte o trequartisti e farei un ruolo solo per loro
> 
> il regista è un ruolo più particolare perchè a secondo delle caratteristiche giocano piu o meno arretrati, alcuni come Becham partivano addirittura dall'esterno, lo stesso Ibra quando arretra fa il regista, per non parlare di Baresi e Beckenbauer è più una caratteristica che un ruolo



anche per me si può fare un sondaggio per il Trequartista, perchè sennò diventa difficile mettere appunto i Maradona, Totti, Zico, Baggio, Zidane e compagnia...voi che ne dite??
in quel caso dovrò togliere Rivera dai registi per metterlo ai trequartisti giusto?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anche per me si può fare un sondaggio per il Trequartista, perchè sennò diventa difficile mettere appunto i Maradona, Totti, Zico, Baggio, Zidane e compagnia...voi che ne dite??
> in quel caso dovrò togliere Rivera dai registi per metterlo ai trequartisti giusto?



nel caso Rivera Schiaffino Platini vanno nei trequartisti, poi chiaramente ogni giocatore ha le sue caratteristiche


----------



## Snake (28 Marzo 2013)

sacrilegio lasciar fuori Xavi, per Lampard poi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anche per me si può fare un sondaggio per il Trequartista, perchè sennò diventa difficile mettere appunto i Maradona, Totti, Zico, Baggio, Zidane e compagnia...voi che ne dite??
> in quel caso dovrò togliere Rivera dai registi per metterlo ai trequartisti giusto?


Trequartisti:
Zidane
Platini
Rivera 
Totti
Zico
Schiaffino
Cruijff
Roberto Baggio
Kakà
Hidegkuti(era un centravanti arretrato, vero, però la zona in cui si muoveva era alle spalle di Kocsis e Puskas, quindi da trequartista, al di là degli inserimenti).

Registi:
Pirlo
Lampard
Xavi
Gerson
Falcao 
Matthäus
Liedholm
e altri tre nomi...

ps Maradona lo inserirei in qualche ruolo d'attacco poiché mi sembra riduttivo parlare di lui come di un trequartista, dato che faceva praticamente tutto e inoltre rischierebbe di oscurare tutti quei meravigliosi nomi che si darebbero battaglia tra i trequartisti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Trequartisti:
> Zidane
> Platini
> Rivera
> ...



Cruijff si può lasciare nei registi, per Maradona concordo
Matthaus era mediano
nei Registi va rimesso V.Mazzola uno dei giocatori più forti di tutti i tempi
nei Trequartisti va pure Bobby Charlton

quindi direi Trequartisti

Zidane
Platini
Rivera 
Totti
Zico
Schiaffino
Charlton
Roberto Baggio
Kakà
Hidegkuti

Registi
V.Mazzola
Pirlo
Lampard
Xavi
Gerson
Falcao 
Liedholm
altri 3 nomi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> sacrilegio lasciar fuori Xavi, per Lampard poi...



opinioni...per me Lampard è sempre stato più forte di Xavi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Marzo 2013)

Attenzione però, Lothar pur giocando in mediana si può considerare tranquillamente un regista dato che era dotato anche di grandissima tecnica(ricordiamo che è un pallone d'oro), non a caso finì per fare il libero a fine carriera a causa della scarsa mobilità. Valentino Mazzola toglilo, è stato un grande giocatore a 360°, è riduttivo chiamarlo regista, lo inseriremo tra i centrali. Cruijff lascialo trequartista, in fondo è stato sempre un calciatore molto offensivo infatti si potrebbe addirittura considerare un centravanti, il regista come ruolo è troppo arretrato per lui; essendo stato un giocatore a tutto campo, in teoria, potremmo anche metterlo tra i centrali però eviterei dato che lì ci saranno altri grandi nomi a darsi battaglia. Charlton è stato un centravanti dai. Infine togli Hidegkuti e metti Rivelinho, ci ho ripensato su, mi sembra più giusto mettere il brasiliano che l'ungherese.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Attenzione però, Lothar pur giocando in mediana si può considerare tranquillamente un regista dato che era dotato anche di grandissima tecnica(ricordiamo che è un pallone d'oro), non a caso finì per fare il libero a fine carriera a causa della scarsa mobilità. Valentino Mazzola toglilo, è stato un grande giocatore a 360°, è riduttivo chiamarlo regista, lo inseriremo tra i centrali. Cruijff lascialo trequartista, in fondo è stato sempre un calciatore molto offensivo infatti si potrebbe addirittura considerare un centravanti, il regista come ruolo è troppo arretrato per lui; essendo stato un giocatore a tutto campo, in teoria, potremmo anche metterlo tra i centrali però eviterei dato che lì ci saranno altri grandi nomi a darsi battaglia. Charlton è stato un centravanti dai. Infine togli Hidegkuti e metti Rivelinho, ci ho ripensato su, mi sembra più giusto mettere il brasiliano che l'ungherese.



Ok...modifico
vediamo che ne pensano l'altri

Trequartisti
Zidane
Platini
Rivera 
Totti
Zico
Schiaffino
Cruijff
Roberto Baggio
Kakà
Rivelino

Registi
Matthaus
Pirlo
Lampard
Xavi
Gerson
Falcao 
Liedholm
Veron
altri 2 nomi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Marzo 2013)

Ecco un nome per la regia: Juan Sebastian Veròn.


----------



## Snake (28 Marzo 2013)

Baggio in quell'elenco stona, non per il valore del giocatore chiaramente ma per il ruolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Baggio in quell'elenco stona, non per il valore del giocatore chiaramente ma per il ruolo.


In parte sono d'accordo, lo si potrebbe inserire tra le mezze punte, insieme a Del Piero in pratica.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ok...modifico
> vediamo che ne pensano l'altri
> 
> Trequartisti
> ...




La cosa stà prendendo una sua logica
bene Veron nei registi
Baggio è trequartista assolutamente
come Maradona che potrà pure stravincere ma il ruolo è quello
a meno di non fare un sondaggio solo per i super fenomeni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La cosa stà prendendo una sua logica
> bene Veron nei registi
> Baggio è trequartista assolutamente
> come Maradona che potrà pure stravincere ma il ruolo è quello
> a meno di non fare un sondaggio solo per i super fenomeni


Io vorrei fare un sondaggio per il fantasista/mezza punta, dove inserire quelli che hanno fatto un po' tutto là davanti, tipo Messi, Gullit, Maradona, quelli non definibili in un ruolo preciso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io vorrei fare un sondaggio per il fantasista/mezza punta, dove inserire quelli che hanno fatto un po' tutto là davanti, tipo Messi, Gullit, Maradona, quelli non definibili in un ruolo preciso.



mmm boh così dovremmo rifare nuovamente i nomi per il Centrocampo, poi va a finire che qualcuno stona in mezzo a Fenomeni...e alcuni già li abbiamo messi in altri sondaggi (Beckenbauer)
Messi e Maradona li possiamo inserire nelle seconde punte insieme a Di Stefano, mentre il dubbio rimane sempre per Gullit

per quei fenomeni possiamo fare un altro sondaggio come aveva proposto BB7, cioè sul giocatore più tecnico

proponete 2 nomi per i Registi
Beckham nei registi non va bene vero?


----------



## Snake (28 Marzo 2013)

no


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mmm boh così dovremmo rifare nuovamente i nomi per il Centrocampo, poi va a finire che qualcuno stona in mezzo a Fenomeni...e alcuni già li abbiamo messi in altri sondaggi (Beckenbauer)
> Messi e Maradona li possiamo inserire nelle seconde punte insieme a Di Stefano, mentre il dubbio rimane sempre per Gullit
> 
> per quei fenomeni possiamo fare un altro sondaggio come aveva proposto BB7, cioè sul giocatore più tecnico
> ...


Allora facciamo soltanto i due sondaggi per prima e seconda punta e ci mettiamo Maradona, altrimenti non saprei. Beckham andrà tra gli esterni, non è regista.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora facciamo soltanto i due sondaggi per prima e seconda punta e ci mettiamo Maradona, altrimenti non saprei. Beckham andrà tra gli esterni, non è regista.



Ok...Ballack dove lo mettiamo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ok...Ballack dove lo mettiamo?


Centrali.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Centrali.



Ok rimangono solo 2 nomi per i Registi...


----------



## Snake (28 Marzo 2013)

Scholes


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Scholes



ci ho pensato...non è mai stato un fenomeno, ma visto che 2 nomi non si trovano si può pure mettere
ne manca 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ci ho pensato...non è mai stato un fenomeno, ma visto che 2 nomi non si trovano si può pure mettere
> ne manca 1


Ma no, Paul va tra i centrali  ecco uno che ci siamo scordati: Luis Suàrez Miramontes  e proporrei Redondo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Trequartisti
Zidane
Platini
Rivera 
Totti
Zico
Schiaffino
Cruijff
Roberto Baggio
Kakà
Rivelino

Registi
Matthaus
Pirlo
Lampard
Xavi
Gerson
Falcao 
Liedholm
Veròn
Suarez
Redondo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma no, Paul va tra i centrali  ecco uno che ci siamo scordati: Luis Suàrez Miramontes  e proporrei Redondo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



per me va bene!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me va bene!



Ehm
un posticino per Rijkaard proprio non si trova?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ehm
> un posticino per Rijkaard proprio non si trova?



avevamo detto nei centrali Rijkaard


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Raccogliamo i centrali?
Seedorf
Rijkaard
Neeskens
Iniesta
Gerrard
Valentino Mazzola? O lo vogliamo addirittura inserire tra i centravanti ? Data l'epoca in cui giocava è difficile collocarlo precisamente da qualche parte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Raccogliamo i centrali?
> Seedorf
> Rijkaard
> Neeskens
> ...



prima di continuare con i centrocampisti, volevo spezzare un attimino e fare un sondaggio diverso...sul Club migliore della Storia

squadre
Milan 1987-1991
Milan 1991-1996
Milan 2003-2007
Barcellona 2008-2012
Real Madrid 1956-1960
Real Madrid 1998-2002
Ajax 1969-1973
Bayern 1973-1976
Inter 1963-1966
Torino 1942-1949

ti va bene?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Il Liverpool 1976-1978 ci deve essere così come la Juventus 1995-1998, inoltre la datazione del Real la modificherei in 1998-2002.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool 1976-1978 ci deve essere così come la Juventus 1995-1998, inoltre la datazione del Real la modificherei in 1998-2002.



sacrifichiamo il Milan degli Invicibili?? poi? non so proprio chi togliere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sacrifichiamo il Milan degli Invicibili?? poi? non so proprio chi togliere


Potremmo, genericamente, fare un unico Milan 88-95 così resta un posto libero e ci infiliamo il Liverpool 76-78, mentre la Juve non saprei al posto di chi metterla, forse Inter ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Potremmo, genericamente, fare un unico Milan 88-95 così resta un posto libero e ci infiliamo il Liverpool 76-78, mentre la Juve non saprei al posto di chi metterla, forse Inter ?



vabbè dai possiamo anche sacrificarlo, ok essere milanisti però due squadre vanno bene...per l'altro posto per me va bene la Juve


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vabbè dai possiamo anche sacrificarlo, ok essere milanisti però due squadre vanno bene...per l'altro posto per me va bene la Juve


Io farei un unico Milan di invincibili e immortali, non si può togliere nessuno dei due aggettivi dalla storia del calcio  per l'altro posto sono d'accordo per quanto riguarda l'inserimento della Juve, il Liverpool però vorrei metterlo in qualche modo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io farei un unico Milan di invincibili e immortali, non si può togliere nessuno dei due aggettivi dalla storia del calcio  per l'altro posto sono d'accordo per quanto riguarda l'inserimento della Juve, il Liverpool però vorrei metterlo in qualche modo.



Ok al limite togliamo la grande inter


----------



## Pyer (4 Aprile 2013)

Piccolo resoconto:

Milan 1987-1995
Barcellona 2008-2012
Real Madrid 1956-1960
Real Madrid 1998-2002
Ajax 1969-1973
Bayern 1973-1976
Inter 1963-1966
Torino 1942-1949
Liverpool 1976-1978
Juventus 1995-1998

certo che stiamo escludendo il Manchester di Chartlon e Best, il Milan di Rivera, il Santos di Pelè, il Grande Torino...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Aprile 2013)

Pyer ha scritto:


> Piccolo resoconto:
> 
> Milan 1987-1995
> Barcellona 2008-2012
> ...



si, l'unico errore è il Milan di Ancelotti 2003-2007 al posto della grande Inter
il Grande Torino c'è 
qualcuno deve rimanere fuori...


----------



## Pyer (5 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si, l'unico errore è il Milan di Ancelotti 2003-2007 al posto della grande Inter
> il Grande Torino c'è
> qualcuno deve rimanere fuori...



che gaf sul torino... 
cmq non sarei molto d'accordo sul mettere il Milan di Ancelotti al posto della grande inter..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2013)

Pyer ha scritto:


> che gaf sul torino...
> cmq non sarei molto d'accordo sul mettere il Milan di Ancelotti al posto della grande inter..



io penso che il Milan dal 2003 al 2006 è stata l'unica squadra della storia a schierare 11 giocatori 11 Campioni, tra i migliori nel loro ruolo...solo per questo per me merita di stare in questa Classifica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Aprile 2013)

Sono d'accordo, è dura tenere fuori il Milan di Ancelotti ma sono d'accordo. Da Italiani siamo stati anche troppo generosi con le nostre, tra le inglesi ad esempio c'è solo il Liverpool, poi le altre sono davvero inamovibili.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, è dura tenere fuori il Milan di Ancelotti ma sono d'accordo. Da Italiani siamo stati anche troppo generosi con le nostre, tra le inglesi ad esempio c'è solo il Liverpool, poi le altre sono davvero inamovibili.



quindi per te va bene il Milan di Ancelotti? poi tanti di noi sono cresciuti con quel Milan (compreso me )


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quindi per te va bene il Milan di Ancelotti? poi tanti di noi sono cresciuti con quel Milan (compreso me )


Anche io sono cresciuto con quello, però non saprei...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Ormai già sta assumendo una piega netta il sondaggio sui club, raccogliamo i nomi per i centrali:
Rijkaard
Neskeens
Didì
Iniesta
Seedorf
Schweinsteiger
Ballack
Deco
Gerrard
Deschamps
Questi sono i dieci che propongo su due piedi, gli altri propongano i loro nomi.

ps Valentino Mazzola lo metterei tra i centravanti, non facciamo gli errori fatti con i trequartisti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ormai già sta assumendo una piega netta il sondaggio sui club, raccogliamo i nomi per i centrali:
> Rijkaard
> Neskeens
> Didì
> ...



vanno benissimo, però V.Mazzola era un centrocampista che segnava tantissimo (come Charlton) e va messo
Neskeens lo volevo mettere Mediano, al posto suo Tardelli...che ne pensi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vanno benissimo, però V.Mazzola era un centrocampista che segnava tantissimo (come Charlton) e va messo
> Neskeens lo volevo mettere Mediano, al posto suo Tardelli...che ne pensi?


Pochi come Neskeens sono stati centrocampisti centrali puri, cioè gente che sa fare magistralmente le due fasi. Nel prossimo sondaggio ci andranno gli "incontristi" e tra di loro Neskeens non c'entra nulla. Valentino lo vorrei mettere centravanti perché segnava tantissimo, troppo per classificarlo centrocampista.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pochi come Neskeens sono stati centrocampisti centrali puri, cioè gente che sa fare magistralmente le due fasi. Nel prossimo sondaggio ci andranno gli "incontristi" e tra di loro Neskeens non c'entra nulla. Valentino lo vorrei mettere centravanti perché segnava tantissimo, troppo per classificarlo centrocampista.



Ok per Neskeens, ma V.Mazzola insisto a metterlo centrocampista  e così ci sarebbero anche più nomi per gli attaccanti...già tantissimi campioni resteranno fuori...meglio sacrificare Deco o Deshamps, che sacrificare più avanti un attaccante, che ne so Batistuta o Crespo...2 nomi a caso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ok per Neskeens, ma V.Mazzola insisto a metterlo centrocampista  e così ci sarebbero anche più nomi per gli attaccanti...già tantissimi campioni resteranno fuori...meglio sacrificare Deco o Deshamps, che sacrificare più avanti un attaccante, che ne so Batistuta o Crespo...2 nomi a caso


E mettilo tra i centrocampisti, però lo metterei al posto di Deco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E mettilo tra i centrocampisti, però lo metterei al posto di Deco.



 poi che dici facciamo qualche sondaggio extra o procediamo coi mediani?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> poi che dici facciamo qualche sondaggio extra o procediamo coi mediani?


Miglior tiratore di punizioni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Miglior tiratore di punizioni



Ok, i nomi raccogliamoli più in là


----------



## Snake (7 Aprile 2013)

Rijkard
Scholes
Tardelli
Nedved
Deschamps
Gerrard
Seedorf
Iniesta
Vieira 
Davids


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Rijkard
> Scholes
> Tardelli
> Nedved
> ...


Davids tra gli incontristi, Nedved tra gli esterni, mentre Scholes e Tardelli ci potrebbero stare.


----------



## Snake (7 Aprile 2013)

Boh ho letto centrali, che ne fate un altro solo per gli incontristi? Allora ok su Edgar anche se definirlo incontrista è riduttivo, non parliamo di Gattuso, quanto a Nedved era un tuttofare, come il Bastian che hai messo te (che toglierei all'istante così come Deco perchè uno ad alti livelli è durato pochissimo, l'altro ancora ne deve mangiare di pasta per stare nella conversation)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Davids tra gli incontristi, Nedved tra gli esterni, mentre Scholes e Tardelli ci potrebbero stare.



boni n'attimo...ricapitoliamo
Rijkaard
Neskeens
Didì
Iniesta
Seedorf
Schweinsteiger
Ballack
V.Mazzola
Gerrard
Deschamps

si Davids incontrista, Nedved esterno, mentre Vieira lo volevo mettere incontrista che ne dite?
Schoels e Tardelli al posto di chi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Anche io vorrei mettere Vieira tra gli incontristi. Tardelli e Scholes non saprei...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Boh ho letto centrali, che ne fate un altro solo per gli incontristi? Allora ok su Edgar anche se definirlo incontrista è riduttivo, non parliamo di Gattuso, quanto a Nedved era un tuttofare, come il Bastian che hai messo te (che toglierei all'istante così come Deco perchè uno ad alti livelli è durato pochissimo, l'altro ancora ne deve mangiare di pasta per stare nella conversation)



allora direi di mettere Schoels al posto di Schweinsteiger e Tardelli incontrista


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] i primi che mi sono venuti in mente per le punizioni sono:

Maradona
Mihaijlovic
Del Piero
C.Ronaldo
Baggio
Beckham
Juninho
Platini
Zico
Ronaldinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Propongo i dieci incontristi:
Tardelli
Vieira
Makélélé
Gattuso
Davids
Bagni
Karembeu
Gilberto Silva
Essien
Cambiasso

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] i primi che mi sono venuti in mente per le punizioni sono:
> 
> Maradona
> Mihaijlovic
> ...


Sono d'accordo, anche se meriterebbe pure il pupone.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Propongo i dieci incontristi:
> Tardelli
> Vieira
> Makélélé
> ...



al posto di Baggio va bene...che ne dici?

per gli incontristi Clodoaldo, Cerezo, Roy Keane e Van Bommel? qualcuno di questi si può mettere al posto di Makelele, Cambiasso e Gilberto Silva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> al posto di Baggio va bene...che ne dici?
> 
> per gli incontristi Clodoaldo, Cerezo, Roy Keane e Van Bommel? qualcuno di questi si può mettere al posto di Makelele, Cambiasso e Gilberto Silva


Cerezo mica era un incontrista  Clodoaldo lo metterei al posto di Gilberto Silva, mentre Roy Keane al posto di Bagni, imho Cambiasso e Makélélé sono intoccabili  ho dubbi su Van Bommel, non so se considerarlo un vero è proprio incontrista... nel caso non saprei al posto di chi metterlo. Teoricamente potremmo inserire anche Oriali e Ambrosini.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] i primi che mi sono venuti in mente per le punizioni sono:
> 
> Maradona
> Mihaijlovic
> ...



Non vorrei dire ma Zola e Totti avranno fatto il triplo di gol su punizione rispetto a DelPiero, probabilmente anche Pirlo seppur non ne ha fatti tantissimi e meglio di Del Piero, se non altro per il modo particolare di calciare, Ma soprattutto chi non può assolutmente mancare è il cuginastro Mariolino Corso e le sue immortali "foglie Morte"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire ma Zola e Totti avranno fatto il triplo di gol su punizione rispetto a DelPiero, probabilmente anche Pirlo seppur non ne ha fatti tantissimi e meglio di Del Piero, se non altro per il modo particolare di calciare, Ma soprattutto chi non può assolutmente mancare è il cuginastro Mariolino Corso e le sue immortali "foglie Morte"


Nella classifica dei goal su punizione in serie A Zola e Totti sono quarti a pari merito proprio con Pirlo, dietro Baggio terzo e Del Piero secondo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> al posto di Baggio va bene...che ne dici?
> 
> per gli incontristi Clodoaldo, Cerezo, Roy Keane e Van Bommel? qualcuno di questi si può mettere al posto di Makelele, Cambiasso e Gilberto Silva



Roy keane va messo a tutti i costi,
meglio di Bagni in italia ci sono Ancellotti, Benetti, Furino, Oriali, Lodetti, gli stranieri e dura ricordarli tutti comunque a memoria il tedesco Stilike, parecchi Brasiliani, il francesi Tigana e Hernandez, un sacco di olandesi e argentini, per esempio anche Rijkard e Redondo se mettiamo cambiassi ci vanno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Roy keane va messo a tutti i costi,
> meglio di Bagni in italia ci sono Ancellotti, Benetti, Furino, Oriali, Lodetti, gli stranieri e dura ricordarli tutti comunque a memoria il tedesco Stilike, parecchi Brasiliani, il francesi Tigana e Hernandez, un sacco di olandesi e argentini, per esempio anche Rijkard e Redondo se mettiamo cambiassi ci vanno


Redondo cosa c'entra con Cambiasso ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nella classifica dei goal su punizione in serie A Zola e Totti sono quarti a pari merito proprio con Pirlo, dietro Baggio terzo e Del Piero secondo



Però, non lo avrei mai detto,
perà bisogna valutare anche le presenze totali

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cerezo mica era un incontrista  Clodoaldo lo metterei al posto di Gilberto Silva, mentre Roy Keane al posto di Bagni, imho Cambiasso e Makélélé sono intoccabili  ho dubbi su Van Bommel, non so se considerarlo un vero è proprio incontrista... nel caso non saprei al posto di chi metterlo. Teoricamente potremmo inserire anche Oriali e Ambrosini.



Ambrosini è un mio pupillo, ma fra i primi 10 della storis no proprio no


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Però, non lo avrei mai detto,
> perà bisogna valutare anche le presenze totali
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Redondo cosa c'entra con Cambiasso ?



Redondo, ancora con più classe e eleganza, era simile a Van Bommel, giocava davanti alla difesa, copriva e poi grazie ai suoi piedi faceva anche ripartire l'azione, se vogliamo Cambiasso è più mezzala, di certo meno incontrista di Redondo, più bravo negli inserimenti ma meno classe


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Redondo, ancora con più classe e eleganza, era simile a Van Bommel, giocava davanti alla difesa, copriva e poi grazie ai suoi piedi faceva anche ripartire l'azione, se vogliamo Cambiasso è più mezzala, di certo meno incontrista di Redondo, più bravo negli inserimenti ma meno classe


Sono completamente diversi: uno dotato di grandissima tecnica e anche se giocava davanti alla difesa era praticamente un regista; l'altro giocatore di quantità, appunto dotato negli inserimenti ma che con i piedi di Redondo non ha mai avuto niente a che fare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono completamente diversi: uno dotato di grandissima tecnica e anche se giocava davanti alla difesa era praticamente un regista; l'altro giocatore di quantità, appunto dotato negli inserimenti ma che con i piedi di Redondo non ha mai avuto niente a che fare.



Non capisco se il raffronto lo fai con Van Bommel o Cambiasso
per me il ruolo di Redondo era lo stesso di Van Bommel e ambedue sono più incontristi di Cambiasso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Roy keane va messo a tutti i costi,
> meglio di Bagni in italia ci sono Ancellotti, Benetti, Furino, Oriali, Lodetti, gli stranieri e dura ricordarli tutti comunque a memoria il tedesco Stilike, parecchi Brasiliani, il francesi Tigana e Hernandez, un sacco di olandesi e argentini, per esempio anche Rijkard e Redondo se mettiamo cambiassi ci vanno



si Keane l'abbiamo messo e Bagni è tasto tolto
ora sono questi
Tardelli
Vieira
Makélélé
Gattuso
Davids
Roy Keane
Karembeu
Clodoaldo
Essien
Cambiasso

dobbiamo togliere qualcuno?
boni che Redondo l'abbiamo messo nei Registi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non capisco se il raffronto lo fai con Van Bommel o Cambiasso
> per me il ruolo di Redondo era lo stesso di Van Bommel e ambedue sono più incontristi di Cambiasso


Il raffronto fino ad ora l'ho fatto tra Redondo e Cambiasso. Redondo giocava dove giocava Van Bommel, ciò non significa che sia un incontrista però.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Van Bommel comunque ci sta, se ci sono Essien e Vieira... però non saprei al posto di chi metterlo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Van Bommel comunque ci sta, se ci sono Essien e Vieira... però non saprei al posto di chi metterlo.



Cambiasso?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il raffronto fino ad ora l'ho fatto tra Redondo e Cambiasso. Redondo giocava dove giocava Van Bommel, ciò non significa che sia un incontrista però.



Se per te un incontrista dever per forza essere un brocco allora non lo era,
aveva classe lancio e faceva il regista basso ma era comunque anche un incontrista tra l'altro aveva un gran fisico, come Ancellotti che va messo

Clodoaldo non ricordo chi fosse
Karenbeu ottimo ma non ci stà nei primi 10
Cerezo se non lo avete messo in altre categorie va assolutamente messo qui 
Anche Dunga non può mancare

Essien forse non è da primi 10, un pò incostante
Cambiasso lo vedo più come mezzala e anche lui non so se è da top ten
certo che uno qualsiasi di questi nel nostro centrocampo ce lo scordiamo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Karembeu per me ci sta alla grande, due volte campione d'Europa col Real, una volta con la Francia e anche campione del mondo, da titolare in tutte le squadre. 



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cambiasso?


Propongo Van Bommel al posto di Essien.



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se per te un incontrista dever per forza essere un brocco allora non lo era,
> aveva classe lancio e faceva il regista basso ma era comunque anche un incontrista tra l'altro aveva un gran fisico, come Ancellotti che va messo
> 
> Clodoaldo non ricordo chi fosse
> ...


La sinonimia tra "incontrista" e "brocco" l'hai fatta tu. Io ho semplicemente detto che era un giocatore dalla grandissima tecnica e di fatto era un regista anche se era capace di interdire per il fisico, come Montolivo, Riccardo infatti è capace di interdire, forse anche meglio di Flamini ma resta un regista e Flamini resta un incontrista. Redondo in ogni caso l'abbiamo già utilizzato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se per te un incontrista dever per forza essere un brocco allora non lo era,
> aveva classe lancio e faceva il regista basso ma era comunque anche un incontrista tra l'altro aveva un gran fisico, come Ancellotti che va messo
> 
> Clodoaldo non ricordo chi fosse
> ...



però quando proponete qualcuno dite sempre chi secondo voi va tolto dalla lista...sennò è impossibile aggiungere persone e magari tolgo qualcuno che non sta bene

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Propongo Van Bommel al posto di Essien.



per me va bene


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La sinonimia tra "incontrista" e "brocco" l'hai fatta tu. Io ho semplicemente detto che era un giocatore dalla grandissima tecnica e di fatto era un regista anche se era capace di interdire per il fisico, come Montolivo, Riccardo infatti è capace di interdire, forse anche meglio di Flamini ma resta un regista e Flamini resta un incontrista. Redondo in ogni caso l'abbiamo già utilizzato.



Non la penso proprio come te, per me regista è una caratteristica non un ruolo come invece incontrista.
l'incontrista per me e il centrocampista che gioca daventi alla difesa, in posizione più arretrata rispetto alle 2 mezzali nel centrocampo, dopodiche se poi ha anche classe fa pure il regista.
Per me Ibra, Baresi Becham, Boban, Redondo, Van Bommel per esempio erano tutti registi come vedi con ruoli molto diversi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non la penso proprio come te, per me regista è una caratteristica non un ruolo come invece incontrista.
> l'incontrista per me e il centrocampista che gioca daventi alla difesa, in posizione più arretrata rispetto alle 2 mezzali nel centrocampo, dopodiche se poi ha anche classe fa pure il regista.
> Per me Ibra, Baresi Becham, Boban, Redondo, Van Bommel per esempio erano tutti registi come vedi con ruoli molto diversi


Sono d'accordo in questo, regista può anche essere un'accezione e infatti mentre leggevo pensavo anch'io a Ibra. Il regista però lo si può interpretare anche come ruolo, cioè colui che costruisce gioco, non a caso abbiamo fatto un sondaggio a parte.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo in questo, regista può anche essere un'accezione e infatti mentre leggevo pensavo anch'io a Ibra. Il regista però lo si può interpretare anche come ruolo, cioè colui che costruisce gioco, non a caso abbiamo fatto un sondaggio a parte.



Si ok, però mentre stiamo discutendo della crème della crème non mi nominare più Flamini, mi è andato tutto di traverso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si ok, però mentre stiamo discutendo della crème della crème non mi nominare più Flamini, mi è andato tutto di traverso


Giusto per fare un paragone attuale nella nostra rosa  effettivamente tra Redondo, Van Bommel, Cambiasso è spuntato il nome di Flamini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] leggi sopra il mio post


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] leggi sopra il mio post



Per me dentro Dunga fuori Essien o Clodoaldo che non ricordo chi fosse, magari era un super top

Anche Ardiles e Simeone potrebbero forse starci ma sentiamo il parere di tutti


----------



## Snake (10 Aprile 2013)

Contrario a Van Bommel al posto di Essien, anzi Van Bommel non lo metterei proprio, Dunga invece si al posto di Clodoaldo


----------



## Livestrong (10 Aprile 2013)

Togliete essien e Gattuso e mettete Koeman e Dunga. Clodoaldo é stato probabilmente il migliore della storia in questo ruolo, sarebbe abbastanza ridicolo toglierlo a mio parere


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Aprile 2013)

QUOTE=Livestrong;162910]Togliete essien e Gattuso e mettete Koeman e Dunga. Clodoaldo é stato probabilmente il migliore della storia in questo ruolo, sarebbe abbastanza ridicolo toglierlo a mio parere [/QUOTE]

Togliere Gattuso? [
1 mondiale 
2 champions
tutto da protagonista
quanto era forte ringhio lo vediamo adesso, lui che era l'unico l'incontrista della squadra era tecnicamente più forte di tutte le pippe che abbiamo escluso Montolivo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

visto i pareri facciamo Dunga al posto di Essien...come dice Livestrong togliere Clodoaldo è da pazzi
Koeman l'abbiamo messo nei Liberi


----------



## Livestrong (10 Aprile 2013)

Gattuso aveva il vantaggio di giocare in una grandissima squadra. Il palmares non vale in un discorso del genere...

Grandissimo Gattuso eh, però non da top 10 di ogni epoca imho


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Aprile 2013)

Essien non ce lo vedo proprio tra i top 10.
Anche solo per un fatto di continuità, spesso si è rotto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

allora per adesso sono questi i nomi
Tardelli
Vieira
Makélélé
Gattuso
Davids
Roy Keane
Karembeu
Clodoaldo
Dunga
Cambiasso

chi dentro e chi fuori??? qualcuno aveva parlato di Ancelotti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> allora per adesso sono questi i nomi
> Tardelli
> Vieira
> Makélélé
> ...




Direi che questi vanno bene, a certi livelli poi le differenze sono lievi.
Direi che per un fatto di Palmares (qualcuno dice che non conta, ma non sono d'accordo, almeno a parità di valore eccome se conta, per esempio Gattuso e Seedorf non è un caso che abbiano vinto in più squadre, la verità è che la mentalità vincente che trasmettevano si ripercuoteva in positivo su tutti) e di Internazionalità i nomi sono questi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Aprile 2013)

Scusate ma incuriosito e desideroso di colmare la mia ignoranza calcistica sono andato a cercare notizie su Clodoaldo

Questo ha sempre giocato in Brasile campionato che noi sappiamo essere poco selettivo
ha disputato e vinto un mondiale nel 70 disputando 6 partite presumo mostruose visto la vostra considerazione
in totale ha 36 presenze nel Brasile, un po pochino anche per quei tempi.

Ma se invece di fare i superesperti a tutti i costi, non inseriamo giocatori che tutti o la stragrande maggioranza possano giudicare? e non solo per dei spezzoni?

Tra l'altro wiky lo da come centrocampista offensivo anche se non credo visto i pochi gol in carriera


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi però Paulo Sousa deve andarci per forza. Karembeu non è al livello degli altri.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2013)

Poi c'è il fortissimo mediano della Francia Luis Fernandez, davvero uno dei migliori nel ruolo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2013)

Altri fortissimi sono Graeme Souness, Nobby Stiles e Rainer Bonhof


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2013)

Dalla lista toglierei Gattuso, Karembeu, Makelelè e Davids. I primi 3 (soprattutto il secondo) perchè non al livello degli altri, mentre Davids è riduttivo definirlo un incontrista secondo me. Mio giudizio eh, poi decidete voi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma se invece di fare i superesperti a tutti i costi, non inseriamo giocatori che tutti o la stragrande maggioranza possano giudicare? e non solo per dei spezzoni?


l'avevi già fatta questa proposta, però, come ti avevo detto non è possibile fare una cosa del genere, perchè, per prima cosa, a quel punto non potremmo parlare di Migliori della Storia, e poi perchè non tutti hanno visto i stessi giocatori (c'è chi ha visto dagli anni 2000 in poi, chi dal 90-80 ecc.ecc.)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dalla lista toglierei Gattuso, Karembeu, Makelelè e Davids. I primi 3 (soprattutto il secondo) perchè non al livello degli altri, mentre Davids è riduttivo definirlo un incontrista secondo me. Mio giudizio eh, poi decidete voi



fai bene a mettere qualche nome, però aspetta sopra hai fatto 5 nomi e vuoi toglierne 4 dalla lista ...io quelli che hai nominato non li conosco, sentiamo gli altri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dalla lista toglierei Gattuso, Karembeu, Makelelè e Davids. I primi 3 (soprattutto il secondo) perchè non al livello degli altri, mentre Davids è riduttivo definirlo un incontrista secondo me. Mio giudizio eh, poi decidete voi


Però non bisogna intendere l'incontrista soltanto come un randellatore, altrimenti facciamo un sondaggio con Flamini, Barton, Mudingayi  detto questo non sono per niente d'accordo. Gattuso è stato, nei suoi anni, il miglior interprete del ruolo, uno capace di risultare(da incontrista)tra i giocatori più decisivi di un mondiale di calcio, oltre a vincere due Champions League da titolare. Makélélé ha vinto praticamente tutto col Real, perno del centrocampo. Su Karembeu potrei darti ragione dato che all'Europeo non ha praticamente preso parte ed esigue son state le sue presenze col Real, negli anni della Champions, tuttavia il suo contributo in CL c'è stato e il mondiale l'ha vinto da protagonista.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però non bisogna intendere l'incontrista soltanto come un randellatore, altrimenti facciamo un sondaggio con Flamini, Barton, Mudingayi  detto questo non sono per niente d'accordo. Gattuso è stato, nei suoi anni, il miglior interprete del ruolo, uno capace di risultare(da incontrista)tra i giocatori più decisivi di un mondiale di calcio, oltre a vincere due Champions League da titolare. Makélélé ha vinto praticamente tutto col Real, perno del centrocampo. Su Karembeu potrei darti ragione dato che all'Europeo non ha praticamente preso parte ed esigue son state le sue presenze col Real, negli anni della Champions, tuttavia il suo contributo in CL c'è stato e il mondiale l'ha vinto da protagonista.


Beh, incontrista è un centrocampista difensivo, non un randellatore. Se vogliamo metterla dal punto di vista dei trofei alzati, Souness era uno dei punti di forza del grande Liverpool. Ha vinto col Liverpool 5 campionati inglesi e 3 coppe campioni. Luis Fernandez era uno dei migliori elementi della Francia di Platini. Stiles vinse il mondiale con l'Inghilterra e vinse parecchio con lo United. 
Per quanto riguarda Bonhof, vinse un mondiale, due europei, 4 bundesliga, una coppa delle coppe e una coppa uefa. Dal punto di vista dei trofei alzati non mi pare poco.
Poi non si tratta solo dei trofei alzati, si tratta anche di capire quali erano i migliori elementi.
Almeno Paulo Sousa e Souness per me comunque ci dovrebbero entrare in quella classifica... poi sugli altri possiamo discuterne. Gattuso non ho detto che non era un grande giocatore, ma solo che comparato agli altri per me è un gradino sotto, stesso discorso Makelelè, come pure Karembeu.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> l'avevi già fatta questa proposta, però, come ti avevo detto non è possibile fare una cosa del genere, perchè, per prima cosa, a quel punto non potremmo parlare di Migliori della Storia, e poi perchè non tutti hanno visto i stessi giocatori (c'è chi ha visto dagli anni 2000 in poi, chi dal 90-80 ecc.ecc.)
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Infatti sono solo proposte. Ho detto vedete voi altri infatti quali inserire, se tutti, tre, due, uno o nessuno


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh, incontrista è un centrocampista difensivo, non un randellatore. Se vogliamo metterla dal punto di vista dei trofei alzati, Souness era uno dei punti di forza del grande Liverpool. Ha vinto col Liverpool 5 campionati inglesi e 3 coppe campioni. Luis Fernandez era uno dei migliori elementi della Francia di Platini. Stiles vinse il mondiale con l'Inghilterra e vinse parecchio con lo United.
> Per quanto riguarda Bonhof, vinse un mondiale, due europei, 4 bundesliga, una coppa delle coppe e una coppa uefa. Dal punto di vista dei trofei alzati non mi pare poco.
> Poi non si tratta solo dei trofei alzati, si tratta anche di capire quali erano i migliori elementi.
> Almeno Paulo Sousa e Souness per me comunque ci dovrebbero entrare in quella classifica... poi sugli altri possiamo discuterne. Gattuso non ho detto che non era un grande giocatore, ma solo che comparato agli altri per me è un gradino sotto, stesso discorso Makelelè, come pure Karembeu.



Sounes l'avevo dimenticato va messo a tutti i costi decidete voi al posto di chi, anche Fernandez che eras uno dei fantastici 4 della francia potrebbe entrare
Togliere Gattuso è un eresia
Paolo Sousa era buonino e lento non certo da top ten, alla juve fu facilmente scalzato da Deinciampo, anche dall'inter fu mandato via presto, strano che tiri fuori questo nome assieme ai super che hai citato, juventino?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sounes l'avevo dimenticato va messo a tutti i costi decidete voi al posto di chi, anche Fernandez che eras uno dei fantastici 4 della francia potrebbe entrare
> Togliere Gattuso è un eresia
> Paolo Sousa era buonino e lento non certo da top ten, alla juve fu facilmente scalzato da Deinciampo, anche dall'inter fu mandato via presto, strano che tiri fuori questo nome assieme ai super che hai citato, juventino?


Ahahah no, non juventino, sono rossonero da sempre. Solo che Sousa me lo ricordavo bene e per la Juventus fu un elemento fondamentale in quegli anni. A me è sempre piaciuto molto, poi ovviamente sono gusti. Ottime doti di interdizione e un buon piede 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Su Gattuso: in un certo senso potrebbe essere un'eresia, solo che qui vanno scelti dieci nomi e comunque è un giocatore che, pur avendo un carisma fuori dal comune, era comunque uno che sapeva fare solo una fase...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

per me va bene mettere Souness e Fernandez vediamo che dice [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
insomma siete tutti pazzi per i mediani eh
state partecipando in tanti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh, incontrista è un centrocampista difensivo, non un randellatore. Se vogliamo metterla dal punto di vista dei trofei alzati, Souness era uno dei punti di forza del grande Liverpool. Ha vinto col Liverpool 5 campionati inglesi e 3 coppe campioni. Luis Fernandez era uno dei migliori elementi della Francia di Platini. Stiles vinse il mondiale con l'Inghilterra e vinse parecchio con lo United.
> Per quanto riguarda Bonhof, vinse un mondiale, due europei, 4 bundesliga, una coppa delle coppe e una coppa uefa. Dal punto di vista dei trofei alzati non mi pare poco.
> Poi non si tratta solo dei trofei alzati, si tratta anche di capire quali erano i migliori elementi.
> Almeno Paulo Sousa e Souness per me comunque ci dovrebbero entrare in quella classifica... poi sugli altri possiamo discuterne. Gattuso non ho detto che non era un grande giocatore, ma solo che comparato agli altri per me è un gradino sotto, stesso discorso Makelelè, come pure Karembeu.


Ahhhhh, ma io non ho letto i nomi che avevi proposto  Fernandez e Souness   sugli altri due mi cogli impreparato invece  ciò nonostante lascerei almeno Makélélé, Davids e Gattuso, Karembeu deve certamente cedere il posto di fronte ai suoi colleghi passati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ahhhhh, ma io non ho letto i nomi che avevi proposto  Fernandez e Souness   sugli altri due mi cogli impreparato invece  ciò nonostante lascerei almeno Makélélé, Davids e Gattuso, Karembeu deve certamente cedere il posto di fronte ai suoi colleghi passati.



allora togliamo Karembeu e quella pippa di Cambiasso per Souness e Fernandez

Tardelli
Vieira
Makélélé
Gattuso
Davids
Roy Keane
Fernandez
Clodoaldo
Dunga
Souness


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> allora togliamo Karembeu e quella pippa di Cambiasso per Souness e Fernandez
> 
> Tardelli
> Vieira
> ...


Sì, sono d'accordo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ahhhhh, ma io non ho letto i nomi che avevi proposto  Fernandez e Souness   sugli altri due mi cogli impreparato invece  ciò nonostante lascerei almeno Makélélé, Davids e Gattuso, Karembeu deve certamente cedere il posto di fronte ai suoi colleghi passati.


Ottimo, siamo d'accordo allora, mi pare un equo compromesso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

bene, i tiratori di punizioni possono aspettare...sennò viene fuori un casino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bene, i tiratori di punizioni possono aspettare...sennò viene fuori un casino


Su quelli credo che ci sia poco da discutere, nell'ultima lista stilata ci sono soltanto top.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, sono d'accordo.



Che fatica! direi che ci siamo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che fatica! direi che ci siamo


Sarebbero state belle discussioni del genere anche per gli altri ruoli. Forse però è logico che ci siam azzannati di più sugli incontristi, negli altri ruoli si è parlato sempre dei top dei top, qui bisognava fare un lavoro un attimino più sottile


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

quando faremo gli Attaccanti ci sarà da ridere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2013)

E' più bello se si discute, penso che questa discussione sia nata proprio con questo scopo. Se non ci troviamo d'accordo sui prossimi ruoli, si può sempre scendere in strada a prenderci a sprangate


----------



## Snake (10 Aprile 2013)

sugli attaccanti ve lo dico fin da ora converrebbe ampliare la rosa dei candidati a 15


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' più bello se si discute, penso che questa discussione sia nata proprio con questo scopo. Se non ci troviamo d'accordo sui prossimi ruoli, si può sempre scendere in strada a prenderci a sprangate



sisi è questo il bello...poi al limite ci becchiamo per strada 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> sugli attaccanti ve lo dico fin da ora converrebbe ampliare la rosa dei candidati a 15



il problema è che il numero massimo delle opzioni è 10


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> sugli attaccanti ve lo dico fin da ora converrebbe ampliare la rosa dei candidati a 15


Vero, però non è possibile. Ne sono davvero troppi, anche solo i centravanti...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sisi è questo il bello...poi al limite ci becchiamo per strada
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Se non mi mettete dentro Puskas già vi dico che preparo il lanciafiamme


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se non mi mettete dentro Puskas già vi dico che preparo il lanciafiamme



 per adesso lasciamoli stare gli attaccanti...faremo ancora qualche sondaggio prima di passare a loro, cmq vai tranquillo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2013)

al primo post ho fatto una lista di tutti i sondaggi che abbiamo fatto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se non mi mettete dentro Puskas già vi dico che preparo il lanciafiamme


A chi lo dici  l'Aranycsapat


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A chi lo dici  l'Aranycsapat



Splè che dici lo apro domani il Sondaggio sui mediani??


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A chi lo dici  l'Aranycsapat


Mitica l'Ungheria di quegli anni 

Allora, il prossimo sondaggio qual è? Così cominciamo a sparare qualche nome.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mitica l'Ungheria di quegli anni
> 
> Allora, il prossimo sondaggio qual è? Così cominciamo a sparare qualche nome.



sul miglior tiratore di punizioni
i nomi per adesso sono questi
Maradona
Mihaijlovic
Del Piero
C.Ronaldo
Totti
Beckham
Juninho
Platini
Zico
Ronaldinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Splè che dici lo apro domani il Sondaggio sui mediani??


Non so, strenua lotta tra Seedorf e Valentino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non so, strenua lotta tra Seedorf e Valentino



perchè non vedo più risposte...vabbè aspettiamo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sul miglior tiratore di punizioni
> i nomi per adesso sono questi
> Maradona
> Mihaijlovic
> ...


Sono tutti grandi nomi... c'è poco da obiettare qui. Comunque due grandi specialisti però sono stati Mario Corso e Didì. Ora ci accapigliamo di nuovo sicuro con [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] perchè toglierei Ronaldinho, che era forte, ma non lo ritengo uno specialista come Mario Corso (fu lui che inventò la cosiddetta foglia morta).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sono tutti grandi nomi... c'è poco da obiettare qui. Comunque due grandi specialisti però sono stati Mario Corso e Didì. Ora ci accapigliamo di nuovo sicuro con [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] perchè toglierei Ronaldinho, che era forte, ma non lo ritengo uno specialista come Mario Corso (fu lui che inventò la cosiddetta foglia morta).


In realtà sono d'accordo, BOOOM  a Ronaldinho non ci avevo neanche pensato per le punizioni, figurati. Poi chi altro togliamo per Corso e Didì?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sono tutti grandi nomi... c'è poco da obiettare qui. Comunque due grandi specialisti però sono stati Mario Corso e Didì. Ora ci accapigliamo di nuovo sicuro con [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] perchè toglierei Ronaldinho, che era forte, ma non lo ritengo uno specialista come Mario Corso (fu lui che inventò la cosiddetta foglia morta).



anche [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] diceva di Mario Corso...se lo volete a tutti i costi, per me tra quelli, possiamo togliere Ronaldinho

ma come cavolo ho fatto a scordare Roberto Carlos???

allora fuori Totti e Ronaldinho per Corso e R.Carlos ok?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In realtà sono d'accordo, BOOOM  a Ronaldinho non ci avevo neanche pensato per le punizioni, figurati. Poi chi altro togliamo per Corso e Didì?


XD

MMM... Corso ci sta al posto di Dinho. Didì però come lo facciamo entrare? In realtà ci starebbe pure Baggio tra i grandi esclusi, le batteva molto bene. Non è facile scegliere 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anche [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] diceva di Mario Corso...se lo volete a tutti i costi, per me tra quelli, possiamo togliere Ronaldinho
> 
> ma come cavolo ho fatto a scordare Roberto Carlos???
> 
> allora fuori Totti e Ronaldinho per Corso e R.Carlos ok?


Anche io Totti lo toglierei.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2013)

Stavo per proporre anche io di escludere Totti in favore di Didì però avete giustamente ricordato Roberto Carlos che ci deve essere e non può non esserci  quindi dentro Carlos e Corso per Totti e Dinho. [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] Didì per Zico? Azzardo perché il resto non si può escludere in nessun modo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stavo per proporre anche io di escludere Totti in favore di Didì però avete giustamente ricordato Roberto Carlos che ci deve essere e non può non esserci  quindi dentro Carlos e Corso per Totti e Dinho. [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] Didì per Zico? Azzardo perché il resto non si può escludere in nessun modo.


nuuuuu XD

Zico è il mio preferito XD

Allora mi sa che Didì se ne farà una ragione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> nuuuuu XD
> 
> Zico è il mio preferito XD
> 
> Allora mi sa che Didì se ne farà una ragione


Ronaldo altrimenti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ronaldo altrimenti.


Al limite Ronaldo, sarei d'accordo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Al limite Ronaldo, sarei d'accordo.



Baggio l'avevamo escluso per Totti...dai C.Ronaldo no le batte da dio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Baggio l'avevamo escluso per Totti...dai C.Ronaldo no le batte da dio


Allora lasciamo così come stanno 

Fuori Totti e Ronaldinho per Carlos e Corso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Aprile 2013)

Scusate ma Ronald Koeman, a momenti lo facevano giocare solo per tirare le punizioni, Mancini e Vialli ne sanno qualcosa.
anche il mito René Higuita per una questione di colore potrebbe entrarci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2013)

La lista attuale è:
Maradona
Mihajlović
Ronaldo
Del Piero
Corso 
Roberto Carlos
Juninho
Platinì
Beckham
Zico
[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] chi oseresti togliere per Koeman?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La lista attuale è:
> Maradona
> Mihajlović
> Ronaldo
> ...



in effetti...cmq voglio precisare che quel Ronaldo non è il Fenomeno, ma il Portoghese e non toccatelo dalla lista


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2013)

La lista va bene, davvero non vedo chi possa fare posto ad altri. In questa lista sono tutti interpreti eccezionali.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La lista va bene, davvero non vedo chi possa fare posto ad altri. In questa lista sono tutti interpreti eccezionali.



tutti e 10 si possono votare...cmq non ci sono più risposte sui centrali quindi è meglio chiuderlo


----------



## Jaqen (15 Aprile 2013)

Comunque piuttosto che questo sondaggio fare un sondaggio sul giocatore migliore secondo noi, per ruolo, di grandi giocatori del Milan.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Comunque piuttosto che questo sondaggio fare un sondaggio sul giocatore migliore secondo noi, per ruolo, di grandi giocatori del Milan.



quindi dici di fare 4 sondaggi uno per ogni ruolo rossonero?


----------



## Jaqen (15 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quindi dici di fare 4 sondaggi uno per ogni ruolo rossonero?



Per me sarebbe meno soggettivo.

Ma è una cosa che si può fare più avanti...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me sarebbe meno soggettivo.
> 
> Ma è una cosa che si può fare più avanti...



Si va bene più in la...non ci avevo pensato


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Aprile 2013)

Col tempo io rifarei gli stessi sondaggi per il migliori rossoneri ruolo prt ruolo
e anche i migliori della serie A attuali
tanto è un gioco non abbiamo fretta

Io comunque Koeman lo metterei al posto di Del Piero, Becham o addirittura Mihajlovic, se non ricordo male era addirittura il giocatire che tirava la palla piu veloce al mondp oltre 100 kmora se non erro
Comunque tutti grandi specialisti, speriamo che col tempo anche Balotelli possa entrare in questa classifica


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Col tempo io rifarei gli stessi sondaggi per il migliori rossoneri ruolo prt ruolo
> e anche i migliori della serie A attuali
> tanto è un gioco non abbiamo fretta
> 
> ...



più in la va benissimo...ci penseremo

Koeman per me può rimanere fuori...se proprio lo volete direi al posto di Mihajlovic


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2013)

Allora? Il prossimo sondaggio intanto su quale ruolo verte? Così intanto pensiamo ai dieci nomi da inserire e lasciate scannare me e [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] sui nominativi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

le Ali di Centrocampo
i primi che mi sono venuti in mente

Donadoni
Beckham
Best
Garrincha
Conti
Giggs
Eder
Rep
Gento
C.Ronaldo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2013)

Stanley Matthews 
Luis Figo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Jairzinho
Best
Garrincha
Rob Rensenbrink
Giggs
Gento
David Beckham

Restano fuori da questa lista Pavel Nedved, Marc Overmars, Kurt Hamrin, Boniek, Conti...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Nedved ci deve essere, pochi cavoli. Lo propongo o al posto di Rensenbrink o al posto di Gento.


Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> le Ali di Centrocampo
> i primi che mi sono venuti in mente
> 
> Donadoni
> ...


Non capisco che intendi per ali di centrocampo... intendi quanto hai scritto letteralmente oppure vuoi fare a parte un sondaggio per le ali *d'attacco*?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nedved ci deve essere, pochi cavoli. Lo propongo o al posto di Rensenbrink o al posto di Gento.
> 
> Non capisco che intendi per ali di centrocampo... intendi quanto hai scritto letteralmente oppure vuoi fare a parte un sondaggio per le ali *d'attacco*?


Infatti l'avevo messo prima al posto di Giggs. 

Secondo me:
Luis Figo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Best
Giggs
Garrincha 
Beckham 
Matthews (è una delle ali migliori di tutti i tempi, ma non so in quanti lo conoscano) 
Jairzinho 
Nedved

Poi uno tra Gento, Rensenbrink, Conti, Boniek e Hamrin.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nedved ci deve essere, pochi cavoli. Lo propongo o al posto di Rensenbrink o al posto di Gento.
> 
> Non capisco che intendi per ali di centrocampo... intendi quanto hai scritto letteralmente oppure vuoi fare a parte un sondaggio per le ali *d'attacco*?



nono te l'avevo detto, sondaggio unico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Infatti l'avevo messo prima al posto di Giggs.
> 
> Secondo me:
> Luis Figo
> ...



però ragazzi facciamo così come dico io, sennò viene un casino
sostituite i nomi alla lista iniziale (in questo caso la mia)
Es. non ti sta bene che ne so Eder e Donadoni??
bene scrivi per me dentro Jairzinho, Figo ecc.ecc. e fuori Eder e Donadoni
Nedved secondo me non si può vedere tra quelli...preferisco Gento


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> nono te l'avevo detto, sondaggio unico


Ok


7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Poi uno tra Gento, Rensenbrink, Conti, Boniek e Hamrin.


Mettici pure Conti.


Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Nedved secondo me non si può vedere tra quelli...preferisco Gento




Nuova lista:
Luis Figo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Best
Giggs
Garrincha 
Beckham 
Matthews 
Jairzinho 
Nedved
Conti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> però ragazzi facciamo così come dico io, sennò viene un casino
> sostituite i nomi alla lista iniziale (in questo caso la mia)
> Es. non ti sta bene che ne so Eder e Donadoni??
> bene scrivi per me dentro Jairzinho, Figo ecc.ecc. e fuori Eder e Donadoni
> Nedved secondo me non si può vedere tra quelli...preferisco Gento


Ok, allora secondo me ai tuoi bisognerebbe togliere Eder, Donadoni, Rep e al loro posto sicuri: Jairzinho, Figo, Stanley Matthews. La ragione per me è che sono stati superiori, tutto qui. Donadoni, visto che siamo in un forum del Milan, ci può pure stare, togliendo chi però? Jairzinho? Figo? Matthews? Matthews è una delle ali migliori di tutti i tempi, Figo sappiamo tutti chi è, Jairzinho fece parte del grande Brasile di Pelè che vinse i mondiali nel '70. 
Gento per quel che mi riguarda ci può stare tranquillamente, anzi ci andrebbe.
Conti non so, io farei un ballotaggio tra lui, Rensenbrink, Hamrin, Boniek e, volendo, Nedved. 
Io però sospetto che se non inseriamo Nedved molti ci chiederanno il motivo per cui non l'abbiamo messo. Parliamoci chiaro, molti di questi nomi alcuni neanche li conoscono ed è ovvio che tra Hamrin o Rensenbrink o Nedved l'utente medio voterebbe Nedved perchè ha avuto modo di seguirlo bene piuttosto degli altri. Hamrin e Rensenbrink sono stati giocatori enormi, fosse per me butterei fuori pure Giggs per fare spazio a uno di loro, vedete un po'... 
*In definitiva Fabry, così facciamo un po' di ordine: io toglierei Eder e Rep sicuramente per fare spazio a Jairzinho e Matthews che sono tra le migliori ali di sempre. * Per il resto ragioniamoci insieme, anche se secondo me Luis Figo andrebbe inserito. Non so cosa ne pensa Splendidi Incisivi a proposito.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok
> 
> Mettici pure Conti.
> 
> ...


Concordo, mi sembra un giusto mix tra presente e passato. Fermo restando che Hamrin e Rensenbrink sono stati mostri in quel ruolo e vanno esclusi solo perchè hanno il difetto di essere giocatori poco seguiti dall'utenza media.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ok, allora secondo me ai tuoi bisognerebbe togliere Eder, Donadoni, Rep e al loro posto sicuri: Jairzinho, Figo, Stanley Matthews. La ragione per me è che sono stati superiori, tutto qui. Donadoni, visto che siamo in un forum del Milan, ci può pure stare, togliendo chi però? Jairzinho? Figo? Matthews? Matthews è una delle ali migliori di tutti i tempi, Figo sappiamo tutti chi è, Jairzinho fece parte del grande Brasile di Pelè che vinse i mondiali nel '70.
> Gento per quel che mi riguarda ci può stare tranquillamente, anzi ci andrebbe.
> Conti non so, io farei un ballotaggio tra lui, Rensenbrink, Hamrin, Boniek e, volendo, Nedved.
> Io però sospetto che se non inseriamo Nedved molti ci chiederanno il motivo per cui non l'abbiamo messo. Parliamoci chiaro, molti di questi nomi alcuni neanche li conoscono ed è ovvio che tra Hamrin o Rensenbrink o Nedved l'utente medio voterebbe Nedved perchè ha avuto modo di seguirlo bene piuttosto degli altri. Hamrin e Rensenbrink sono stati giocatori enormi, fosse per me butterei fuori pure Giggs per fare spazio a uno di loro, vedete un po'...
> ...



Ok quindi per adesso i nomi sono quelli...io però come ho detto prima propongo Gento al posto di Nedved


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Concordo, mi sembra un giusto mix tra presente e passato. Fermo restando che Hamrin e Rensenbrink sono stati mostri in quel ruolo e vanno esclusi solo perchè hanno il difetto di essere giocatori poco seguiti dall'utenza media.


Il problema è che per certi sondaggi ci vorrebbe qualcosa come 20 opzioni, quindi qualcuno deve restare necessariamente fuori e tra questi potrebbero esserci Hamrin o Rasenbrink. L'olandese lo vorrei inserire però, la butto lì: al posto di Beckham? Forse anche Pavel potrebbe andare fuori però non ce la faccio ad escluderlo perché è stato uno dei miei giocatori preferiti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema è che per certi sondaggi ci vorrebbe qualcosa come 20 opzioni, quindi qualcuno deve restare necessariamente fuori e tra questi potrebbero esserci Hamrin o Rasenbrink. L'olandese lo vorrei inserire però, la butto lì: al posto di Beckham? Forse anche Pavel potrebbe andare fuori però non ce la faccio ad escluderlo perché è stato uno dei miei giocatori preferiti



ma Gento non se lo fila nessuno??? Detiene il Record di vittorie in Champions League
Nedved per me era inferiore a Becks


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Mettendo da parte le simpatie e cercando di essere più oggettivo possibile propongo una nuova lista  
Luis Figo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Best
Gento
Garrincha 
Beckham 
Matthews 
Jairzinho 
Rasenbrink
Conti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema è che per certi sondaggi ci vorrebbe qualcosa come 20 opzioni, quindi qualcuno deve restare necessariamente fuori e tra questi potrebbero esserci Hamrin o Rasenbrink. L'olandese lo vorrei inserire però, la butto lì: al posto di Beckham? Forse anche Pavel potrebbe andare fuori però non ce la faccio ad escluderlo perché è stato uno dei miei giocatori preferiti


E chi li sente poi quelli che: "Ma Beckham non c'è? Manca Beckham" XD
Stesso discorso per Pavel secondo me... io per il semplice discorso di accontentare tutti, anche chi vuole votare Becks o Nedved, lascerei questi. Tanto Rensenbrink o Hamrin non vincerebbero mai, purtroppo. Anche se Hamrin è il settimo marcatore di sempre nella storia del calcio italiano e anche se Rensenbrink era una delle stelle dell'Olanda di Cruijff. 
Tra l'altro proprio Hamrin giocò nel Milan vincendo una coppa campioni tra le altre cose.
Certo che anche io Nedved l'ho odiato parecchio e anche solo per questo lo inserirei in quella classifica


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Aprile 2013)

Stavolta cito solo quelli che non sono da top 10 tra i nomi che avete fatto:
Rensenbrink, Rep, Boniek, Eder, fidatevi gli ho visti spesso, tutti ovviamenti buoni ma inferiori agli altri nomi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mettendo da parte le simpatie e cercando di essere più oggettivo possibile propongo una nuova lista
> Luis Figo
> Cristiano Ronaldo
> Best
> ...



quindi hai tolto Giggs e Nedved per Gento e Rasenbrink?
Giggs secondo me è inamovibile...professionista eccellente, 35 titoli vinti, corre sempre come un pazzo, ottimo in fase difensiva e in quella offensiva...se proprio vogliamo mettere Rasenbrink togliamo Beckham


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Sì, tolti Giggs e Nedved, i miei preferiti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

allora boni n'attimo
ci sono 2 posti chi vogliamo mettere tra Giggs, Nedved, Rasenbrink e Gento?
io dico Giggs e Gento
tifoso evorutto ha detto soltanto di togliere Rasenbrink


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Aprile 2013)

Io continuo ad avere un dubbio per riguardo ai giocatori più vecchi
cioè che ne prendiate in considerazione alcuni perche per coincidenza hanno disputato un mondiale o un europeo alla grande magari sfruttando un momento di forma magico.
Il classico esempio è Eder che fece un gran mondiale ma poi sparì, era mediocre

e chi si ricorda Schillaci? se uno vede solo le cassette del mondiale in Italia sembra un mostri in realtà era una pippa galattica
E il pallone d'oro Bjelanov? altra pippa clamorosa insieme a Zavarov, ma potrei fare 1000 esempi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io continuo ad avere un dubbio per riguardo ai giocatori più vecchi
> cioè che ne prendiate in considerazione alcuni perche per coincidenza hanno disputato un mondiale o un europeo alla grande magari sfruttando un momento di forma magico.
> Il classico esempio è Eder che fece un gran mondiale ma poi sparì, era mediocre
> 
> ...



vero...infatti su Eder mi sono fatto ingannare dal Mondiale...sembrava un mostro


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> allora boni n'attimo
> ci sono 2 posti chi vogliamo mettere tra Giggs, Nedved, Rasenbrink e Gento?
> io dico Giggs e Gento
> tifoso evorutto ha detto soltanto di togliere Rasenbrink



La risposta è semplice Gento era molto meno forte di Garrincha a questo punto ha senso mettere Nedved che aveva caratteristiche molto diverse e può essere scelto da chi ama un altro genere di ala


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La risposta è semplice Gento era molto meno forte di Garrincha a questo punto ha senso mettere Nedved che aveva caratteristiche molto diverse e può essere scelto da chi ama un altro genere di ala



ok, anche se a me Nedved non è mai piaciuto...un Campione, ma non uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo
quindi per te dentro Giggs e Nedved e fuori Gento e Rasenbrink


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La risposta è semplice Gento era molto meno forte di Garrincha a questo punto ha senso mettere Nedved che aveva caratteristiche molto diverse e può essere scelto da chi ama un altro genere di ala


Nedved lo metterei, perchè tecnicamente era inferiore ad alcuni, ma aveva un carisma da trascinatore. Non era l'ala che faceva giocate geniali, ma era tremendamente concreto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ok, anche se a me Nedved non è mai piaciuto...un Campione, ma non uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo
> quindi per te dentro Giggs e Nedved e fuori Gento e Rasenbrink



Mi deludi, un intenditore come te non può sottovalutare Nedved, ci sono giocatori che fanno reparto da soli, lui faceva squadra da solo,
anche se con caratterisitiche diverse mi ricordava molto Sheva
Una squadra con lui Sheva Cavani Baresi MAldini e Gattuso sarebbe virtualmente imbattibile


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi deludi, un intenditore come te non può sottovalutare Nedved, ci sono giocatori che fanno reparto da soli, lui faceva squadra da solo,
> anche se con caratterisitiche diverse mi ricordava molto Sheva



sarà perchè mi era antipaticissimo  ottimo giocatore, ma non uno dei più forti in assoluto
Juventini come Vieira, Zidane per me erano di un altra categoria


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

D'accordo con evorutto una volta tanto  Pavel è stato un calciatore straordinario.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Aprile 2013)

Scusate... ma forse non era meglio fare un sondaggio per le ali destre e uno per quelle sinistre?


----------



## jaws (18 Aprile 2013)

e Overmars?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Scusate... ma forse non era meglio fare un sondaggio per le ali destre e uno per quelle sinistre?



no dai, facciamo come abbiamo fatto per i terzini...sondaggio unico

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> e Overmars?



al posto di chi?
per adesso la lista è questa
Luis Figo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Best
Gento
Garrincha 
Beckham 
Matthews 
Jairzinho 
Rasenbrink
Conti

il dubbio è su Rasenbrink, Gento, Giggs e Nedved

per adesso 2 vogliono fuori Rasenbrink
1 Gento
1 Nedved
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] che dicono?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Chi devo scegliere? Chi devo buttare fuori?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Aprile 2013)

Per me va bene fare fuori Rensenbrink e al suo posto inserire Pavel Nedved. Ci siamo dimenticati comunque anche di Tom Finney. 

Gento pure ci andrebbe. Il problema è che secondo me ci andrebbe pure il gallese, solo che 11 nomi non si possono inserire. 

Alla fine sconterà Giggs, perchè non so proprio chi far fuori per far spazio al gallese.

La mia proposta è Nedved e Gento nella lista e fuori Rensenbrink e Giggs (con grande dispiacere).


----------



## jaws (18 Aprile 2013)

Io toglierei Rasenbrink


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Sì dai, dentro Pavel al posto dell'olandese poi può andare bene, Giggs sarà sacrificato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Aprile 2013)

Ok la lista definitiva se tutti sono d'accordo è:

Luis Figo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Best
Gento
Garrincha 
Beckham 
Matthews 
Jairzinho 
Nedved
Conti


----------



## Snake (18 Aprile 2013)

Ma Giggs fuori no dai


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma Giggs fuori no dai


Non saprei chi togliere sinceramente... faccio fatica a togliere qualcuno. Anche a me spiacerebbe fare fuori Giggs.


----------



## Snake (18 Aprile 2013)

ce lo metto tranquillamente davanti a Beckham


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Nedved e Figo sono dei meritati palloni d'oro, quindi forse soltanto Beckham potrebbe fare spazio a Giggs? Il resto mi sembrano dei mostri sacri onestamente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

PS: Ragazzi, non mi riferisco a questo sondaggio ma anche per tutti gli altri sondaggi, ci siamo scordati Boban  l'avremmo dovuto inserire tra i trequartisti mi sa...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

allora facciamo un po' di ordine
Rasenbrink l'abbiamo tolto definitivamente, pare pure Overmars

riprendendo i voti della pagina 33
2 vogliono fuori Gento (7AlePato7 e tifoso evorutto)
2 Giggs (7AlePato7 e Splendidi)
1 Nedved (io)
1 Beckham (Snake)

se si vuole aggiungere qualcun altro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Aprile 2013)

No, a questo punto fuori Rensenbrink e Giggs. Io Gento lo metto nella lista insieme a Nedved. La mia lista definitiva è quella indicata prima... 
E' questa

Luis Figo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Best 
Gento
Garrincha 
Beckham 
Matthews 
Jairzinho 
Nedved
Conti

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nedved e Figo sono dei meritati palloni d'oro, quindi forse soltanto Beckham potrebbe fare spazio a Giggs? Il resto mi sembrano dei mostri sacri onestamente.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> PS: Ragazzi, non mi riferisco a questo sondaggio ma anche per tutti gli altri sondaggi, ci siamo scordati Boban  l'avremmo dovuto inserire tra i trequartisti mi sa...


Boban non era così forte da rientrare in classifiche del genere secondo me.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> No, a questo punto fuori Rensenbrink e Giggs. Io Gento lo metto nella lista insieme a Nedved. La mia lista definitiva è quella indicata prima...
> E' questa
> 
> Luis Figo
> ...



quindi non vuoi più fuori Gento

allora per adesso
1 vuole fuori Gento (tifoso evorutto)
2 Giggs (7AlePato7 e Splendidi)
1 Nedved (io)
1 Beckham (Snake)

vediamo se si aggiunge qualcun altro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Sì, sono d'accordo con la lista di Pato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quindi non vuoi più fuori Gento
> 
> allora per adesso
> 1 vuole fuori Gento (tifoso evorutto)
> ...


Si stava mediando prima, ma io Gento lo metto in classifica tra i primi dieci.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si stava mediando prima, ma io Gento lo metto in classifica tra i primi dieci.



Ok quindi per adesso la Lista è quella che hai postato e i voti sono al primo post di questa pagina...vediamo se si aggiunge qualche utente per rimettere Giggs xD
scherzi a parte, tanto non abbiamo fretta e il Sondaggio sulle punizioni rimane aperto ancora per qualche giorno, visto che l'ho aperto ieri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Raccogliamo i nomi per le seconde punte?  Se iniziamo oggi, secondo me, per giugno non finiremo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Aprile 2013)

Dai iniziamo con i nominativi per le seconde punte XD Mi divertono troppo sti sondaggi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Raccogliamo i nomi per le seconde punte?  Se iniziamo oggi, secondo me, per giugno non finiremo



e Splè gli Extra li facciamo quando finiamo tutti i ruoli??? ne ho in mente una decina xD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Mp, vorrei sapere quali sono


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

fatto!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

allora dopo le Ali voteremo per il Miglior Assist-Man proposto inizialmente da [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]

butto qualche nome

Totti
Ronaldinho
Rivera
Platini
Maradona
Beckham
Zico
Ronaldo
Iniesta
Cassano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Ibrahimovic e Rui Costa al posto di Cassano e Ronaldo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic e Rui Costa al posto di Cassano e Ronaldo.



già, me li ero scordati
approvo al 100%

riporto la Classifica visto che abbiamo cambiato pagina

Totti
Ronaldinho
Rivera
Platini
Maradona
Zico
Beckham
Iniesta
Ibrahimovic
Rui Costa


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ok quindi per adesso la Lista è quella che hai postato e i voti sono al primo post di questa pagina...vediamo se si aggiunge qualche utente per rimettere Giggs xD
> scherzi a parte, tanto non abbiamo fretta e il Sondaggio sulle punizioni rimane aperto ancora per qualche giorno, visto che l'ho aperto ieri



come ho già scritto, a questi livelli è difficile fare una scielta assoluta, ma a mio parere mettere 3 brasiliani con caratteristiche abbastanza simili e con Garrincha credo per tutti il migliore dei 3, forse ha più senso inserire giocatori con caratteristiche diverse e un modo doverso di interpretare il ruolo, per questo metterei GIggs anche se in assoluto non è superiore ai 3 brasiliani, ma rimane una leggenda in un calcio più moderno e per molti versi più provante


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> come ho già scritto, a questi livelli è difficile fare una scielta assoluta, ma a mio parere mettere 3 brasiliani con caratteristiche abbastanza simili e con Garrincha credo per tutti il migliore dei 3, forse ha più senso inserire giocatori con caratteristiche diverse e un modo doverso di interpretare il ruolo, per questo metterei GIggs anche se in assoluto non è superiore ai 3 brasiliani, ma rimane una leggenda in un calcio più moderno e per molti versi più provante



anch'io vorrei Giggs
chi metteresti fuori tra questi?
Luis Figo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Best 
Gento
Garrincha 
Beckham 
Matthews 
Jairzinho 
Nedved
Conti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> già, me li ero scordati
> approvo al 100%
> 
> riporto la Classifica visto che abbiamo cambiato pagina
> ...



ragazzi non scherziamo, manca un nome che sarebbe assurdo non mettere,
non lo dico nemmeno, dovete farlo voi, può tranquillamente andare al posto di Totti, Zico e Rui Costa
nb naturalmente per assist intendo anche il lancio lungo a smarcare


----------



## Snake (18 Aprile 2013)

scusate ma tra gli assistman non capisco come si possa ignorare Messi, va messo assolutamente


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> scusate ma tra gli assistman non capisco come si possa ignorare Messi, va messo assolutamente



perchè non stiamo parlando di quelli bravi a fare assist, ma dei top ten


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ragazzi non scherziamo, manca un nome che sarebbe assurdo non mettere,
> non lo dico nemmeno, dovete farlo voi, può tranquillamente andare al posto di Totti, Zico e Rui Costa
> nb naturalmente per assist intendo anche il lancio lungo a smarcare



Totti secondo me è intoccabile da quella lista...dici Messi?? al posto di Rui direi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Totti secondo me è intoccabile da quella lista...dici Messi?? al posto di Rui direi



no no, non ci posso credere che non venga fuori il nome


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> no no, non ci posso credere che non venga fuori il nome



non mi dire Pirlo...dai fai prima a dirlo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> no no, non ci posso credere che non venga fuori il nome



non mi dire Pirlo...dai fai prima a dirlo

P:S: rispondi al post di prima
chi vorresti togliere per far spazio a Giggs nelle Ali


----------



## Snake (18 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> perchè non stiamo parlando di quelli bravi a fare assist, ma dei top ten



Top 10 dove Messi ci sta alla grandissima


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Top 10 dove Messi ci sta alla grandissima



concordo...ripeto che per me si può sacrificare Rui Costa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ragazzi non scherziamo, manca un nome che sarebbe assurdo non mettere,
> non lo dico nemmeno, dovete farlo voi, può tranquillamente andare al posto di Totti, Zico e Rui Costa
> nb naturalmente per assist intendo anche il lancio lungo a smarcare


Lancio lungo... Rudi Krol?


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Aprile 2013)

Che si dice qua gente?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che si dice qua gente?



che non mi fanno mettere Giggs nelle Ali


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lancio lungo... Rudi Krol?



è un nome che stavo per fare, per mè ci starebbe alla grande
però no è molto più facile e vicino


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che non mi fanno mettere Giggs nelle Ali









Uccidili.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Uccidili.



 se vuoi votare la lista è nell'altra pagina o nella 35


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se vuoi votare la lista è nell'altra pagina o nella 35



Io voto Ibrahim Ba


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi, però Xavi è un delitto non metterlo. Al posto di Ibra ci va sicuro secondo me.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, però Xavi è un delitto non metterlo. Al posto di Ibra ci va sicuro secondo me.



per me no, ero indeciso tra lui e Iniesta, alla fine ho messo Iniesta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me no, ero indeciso tra lui e Iniesta, alla fine ho messo Iniesta


Va bene, ma sentiamo anche gli altri 

Chi è d'accordo con me a togliere Ibra per Xavi?


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Io al posto di Ibra più che Xavi metterei Pirlo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2013)

per me nessuno dei 2


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Io al posto di Ibra più che Xavi metterei Pirlo



Finalmente,
Pirlo in quella lista è assurdo non metterlo, chiedete a Cafù e Serginho


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Finalmente,
> Pirlo in quella lista è assurdo non metterlo, chiedete a Cafù e Serginho


Assist-man si intende capacità nel passaggio decisivo... Pirlo è molto bravo nel far girare la squadra, ma come doti di ultimo passaggio Xavi è superiore. Si vede dalle statistiche.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Assist-man si intende capacità nel passaggio decisivo... Pirlo è molto bravo nel far girare la squadra, ma come doti di ultimo passaggio Xavi è superiore. Si vede dalle statistiche.


D'accordo.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Assist-man si intende capacità nel passaggio decisivo... Pirlo è molto bravo nel far girare la squadra, ma come doti di ultimo passaggio Xavi è superiore. Si vede dalle statistiche.



Totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Assist-man si intende capacità nel passaggio decisivo... Pirlo è molto bravo nel far girare la squadra, ma come doti di ultimo passaggio Xavi è superiore. Si vede dalle statistiche.



A parte che pirlo può entrare al posto di chiunque altro, soprattutto Rui Costa che non è un caso se al milan era riserva, ma lanciare Messi è più facile, non per niente ho citato Cafù e Serginho 2 che si sposavano a meraviglia con il gioco di Pirlo
Pirlo ha una capacità di fare lanci da 30 40 metri con una precisione tale che nessuno altro al mondo a parte Rivera ha mai avuto


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Assist-man si intende capacità nel passaggio decisivo... Pirlo è molto bravo nel far girare la squadra, ma come doti di ultimo passaggio Xavi è superiore. Si vede dalle statistiche.



le statistiche contano fino ad un certo punto
perche i numeri che si possono trovare sono i numeri di assist... (quindi il passaggio poi deve trasformarsi in gol).
xavi ha sempre giocato con attacanti straordinari (in club non li cito neanche ma anche con villa in nazional).
invece pirlo con la juve o la nazionale non e che ha avuto fenomeni.
i fenomeni con chi ha giocato erano quelli del milan... e con il milan giocava molto piu basso di xavi... quindi abbastanza difficile trovarsi molto avanti anche perche kaka "lo bloccava" parecchio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A parte che pirlo può entrare al posto di chiunque altro, soprattutto Rui Costa che non è un caso se al milan era riserva, ma lanciare Messi è più facile, non per niente ho citato Cafù e Serginho 2 che si sposavano a meraviglia con il gioco di Pirlo
> Pirlo ha una capacità di fare lanci da 30 40 metri con una precisione tale che nessuno altro al mondo a parte Rivera ha mai avuto


Dai Rui Costa se era una cosa che sapeva fare erano gli assist. Anche quando era al Milan ne ha fatti tantissimi, anche se in fatto di gol segnati era calato rispetto al periodo di Firenze. Ma a livello di assist Rui Costa li ha sempre fatti, sia quando era a Firenze sia al Milan. Al Milan Rui divenne riserva di Kakà che era un'ira di Dio nei primi anni di Milan ed era straripante nella serie A. Kakà spaccava le difese con la sua falcata da quattrocentista e aveva un tiro da fuori spaventoso, ma in fatto di assist era inferiore a Rui Costa. 
Per quello che riguarda Pirlo, io sono stato sempre un suo sostenitore, anche quando lo si criticava. Però qui si parla di assist, non di qualità dei passaggi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> le statistiche contano fino ad un certo punto
> perche i numeri che si possono trovare sono i numeri di assist... (quindi il passaggio poi deve trasformarsi in gol).
> xavi ha sempre giocato con attacanti straordinari (in club non li cito neanche ma anche con villa in nazional).
> invece pirlo con la juve o la nazionale non e che ha avuto fenomeni.
> i fenomeni con chi ha giocato erano quelli del milan... e con il milan giocava molto piu basso di xavi... quindi abbastanza difficile trovarsi molto avanti anche perche kaka "lo bloccava" parecchio.


Dai ha giocato per anni con Shevchenko e Inzaghi  
Hai ragione, i numeri non sono tutto... ma quando sussiste una differenza netta di 10 assist a stagione almeno tra l'uno e l'altro, il discorso sulla qualità dell'attacco regge poco. Poi ricordo che Rui Costa nel periodo al Milan fece più di 50 assist, quindi cade anche il falso mito della qualità degli attaccanti. Se sei bravo a fare assist, ce l'hai nel DNA. Pirlo ha una capacità straordinaria nel lancio lungo, nella visione di gioco, ma nell'ultimo passaggio di assist ne ha fatti pochini. Alla Juventus effettivamente il numero di assist che ha fatto è aumentato, ma non posso valutare la carriera di un giocatore per due anni. Prima ci sono stagioni e stagioni in cui il numero di assist di Pirlo non arrivava neanche in doppia cifra...


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dai ha giocato per anni con Shevchenko e Inzaghi
> Hai ragione, i numeri non sono tutto... ma quando sussiste una differenza netta di 10 assist a stagione almeno tra l'uno e l'altro, il discorso sulla qualità dell'attacco regge poco. Poi ricordo che Rui Costa nel periodo al Milan fece più di 50 assist, quindi cade anche il falso mito della qualità degli attaccanti. Se sei bravo a fare assist, ce l'hai nel DNA. Pirlo ha una capacità straordinaria nel lancio lungo, nella visione di gioco, ma nell'ultimo passaggio di assist ne ha fatti pochini. Alla Juventus effettivamente il numero di assist che ha fatto è aumentato, ma non posso valutare la carriera di un giocatore per due anni. Prima ci sono stagioni e stagioni in cui il numero di assist di Pirlo non arrivava neanche in doppia cifra...



ma tra rui costa trequartista e pirlo che veniva tra nesta e maldini per prendere la palla mi sembra ovvio che era molto piu facile per il portoghese fare assist piutosto che per l'italiano.

pirlo aveva il passagio geniale... ma giocando molto lontano poteva "solo" fare lanci incredibili.

poi se rileggi il post vedi che dico che giocava con fenomeni solo con il milan (mai detto che l'attaco del milan era scarso per carita... una delle migliori coppie del mondo).

e poi torniamo come al solito : xavi faceva tantissimi assist in SPAGNA... e mi sembra piu difficile farli in italia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma tra rui costa trequartista e pirlo che veniva tra nesta e maldini per prendere la palla mi sembra ovvio che era molto piu facile per il portoghese fare assist piutosto che per l'italiano.
> 
> pirlo aveva il passagio geniale... ma giocando molto lontano poteva "solo" fare lanci incredibili.


Secondo me ti sei dato la risposta da solo indirettamente 
Giocava lontano proprio perchè lì poteva rendere al meglio, ma quando Pirlo giocò da trequartista era stato bocciato un po' da tutti, segno che il passaggio decisivo non era proprio nelle sue corde. Come trequartista ha sempre fatto fatica a trovare spazio...


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ti sei dato la risposta da solo indirettamente
> Giocava lontano proprio perchè lì poteva rendere al meglio, ma quando Pirlo giocò da trequartista era stato bocciato un po' da tutti, segno che il passaggio decisivo non era proprio nelle sue corde. Come trequartista ha sempre fatto fatica a trovare spazio...



pirlo al brescia e in under 21 giocava trequartista.
non parlo neanche del periodo inter.
al milan : appena arrivato la societa ha dovuto andare a prendere rui costa perche i tifosi erano in rivolta (e anche perche era una occasione unica con quella fiorentina).
il portoghese e arrivato come uno dei giocatori piu forti della serie a... mentre pirlo era solo un giovane con un grandissimo talento che veniva da un brutto periodo.

ovvio che il titolare era rui costa.
poi ancelotti lo ha messo definitivamente regista basso.
e con l'arrivo di un trequartista come kaka...

il problema di pirlo in quel periodo e che si diceva che era troppo lento e non aveva il fisico per fare il trequartista.
il problema non era di sicuro la qualita nel ultimo passaggio... anzi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> pirlo al brescia e in under 21 giocava trequartista.
> non parlo neanche del periodo inter.
> al milan : appena arrivato la societa ha dovuto andare a prendere rui costa perche i tifosi erano in rivolta (e anche perche era una occasione unica con quella fiorentina).
> il portoghese e arrivato come uno dei giocatori piu forti della serie a... mentre pirlo era solo un giovane con un grandissimo talento che veniva da un brutto periodo.
> ...


Lippi nel periodo all'Inter lo irrobustì, facendogli fare un lavoro simile a quello che si fece su Del Piero, ma ugualmente fallì da trequartista e non riuscì mai a essere decisivo nell'ultimo passaggio. Ora, io valuto un giocatore anche dalle statistiche, la cosa che non comprendo è la ragione per cui Pirlo non debba sottostare a questa legge. Se non fai manco 10 assist a stagione, non puoi definirti assistman secondo me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2013)

Suvvia, Pirlo è diventato quel che è diventato davanti alla difesa, da trequartista sarebbe stato uno dei tanti perché il passaggio decisivo non l'ha mai avuto come poteva averlo un Rui Costa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

ricapitoliamo quelli sicuri sono 8

Totti
Ronaldinho
Rivera
Platini
Maradona
Zico
Beckham
Iniesta

rimangono 2 posti e per adesso se lo giocano
Ibrahimovic
Rui Costa
Messi
Xavi
Pirlo

io voto per Ibra e Messi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2013)

pensavo che Rui Costa fosse uno dei sicuri, che scandalo, ci deve essere e non solo, lo voterò pure 
Mantengo la mia posizione: Rui Costa e Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> pensavo che Rui Costa fosse uno dei sicuri, che scandalo, ci deve essere e non solo, lo voterò pure
> Mantengo la mia posizione: Rui Costa e Ibrahimovic.



non è uno dei sicuri perchè qualcuno si è lamentato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non è uno dei sicuri perchè qualcuno si è lamentato


Chi si lamenta di Rui Costa in questa lista non ha diritto di parola


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> pensavo che Rui Costa fosse uno dei sicuri, che scandalo, ci deve essere e non solo, lo voterò pure
> Mantengo la mia posizione: Rui Costa e Ibrahimovic.


Scandaloso infatti. Rui Costa deve andarci. 
Voto per Rui Costa e Xavi.


----------



## Snake (20 Aprile 2013)

Sacrilegio lasciar fuori Messi. Se devo scegliere tra quelli dico Messi e Rui Costa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2013)

Questa la situazione:
Rui Costa-Ibrahimovic
Rui Costa-Xavi
Rui Costa-Messi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questa la situazione:
> Rui Costa-Ibrahimovic
> Rui Costa-Xavi
> Rui Costa-Messi



si e il voto mio?
la situation è:

Messi-Ibrahimovic
Rui Costa-Ibrahimovic
Rui Costa-Xavi
Rui Costa-Messi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si e il voto mio?
> la situation è:
> 
> Messi-Ibrahimovic
> ...


Me lo son perso oh  quindi
Rui Costa ci entra sicuramente poi abbiamo 2 Messi, 1 Ibra, 1 Xavi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Me lo son perso oh  quindi
> Rui Costa ci entra sicuramente poi abbiamo 2 Messi, 1 Ibra, 1 Xavi.



sisi tranquillo
cmq no per adesso
3 Rui Costa
2 Messi
2 Ibrahimovic
1 Xavi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2013)

Ah giusto...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah giusto...



questa volta l'hai fatto apposta


----------



## Jaqen (21 Aprile 2013)

L'importante è che ci siano Ronaldinho e Rui Costa.
Anche se Ronaldinho è il top.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

a questo punto Rui Costa entra insieme a quell'altri
l'altro posto se lo giocano Messi, Ibrahimovic, Xavi
riprendendo i voti di ieri, la situazione è
2 Ibrahimovic
1 Messi
1 Xavi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Non avevi votato per Messi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non avevi votato per Messi?



si, ma adesso che manca 1 posto tra Ibra e Messi scelgo Ibra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Completiamo la lista per i migliori assist-man poi faremo il sondaggio per la miglior coppia goal


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Completiamo la lista per i migliori assist-man poi faremo il sondaggio per la miglior coppia goal



facciamo uno per la miglior coppia gol, uno per miglior coppia centrocampista, e uno per i difensori?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> facciamo uno per la miglior coppia gol, uno per miglior coppia centrocampista, e uno per i difensori?


Coppia centrocampista?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Coppia centrocampista?



perchè ho pensato a Iniesta-Xavi, Pirlo-Seedorf...però mi sembra difficile trovarne 10


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

per quanto riguarda il prossimo sondaggio, quindi sugli Assist-Man l'ultimo posto lo copre Ibrahimovic che ha superato di 1 voto Xavi e Messi
la lista è questa
Totti
Ronaldinho
Rivera
Platini
Maradona
Zico
Beckham
Iniesta
Rui Costa
Ibrahimovic

possiamo iniziare a prendere i nomi per le migliori coppie gol
prima di fare gli attaccanti, faremo 2-3 sondaggi extra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2013)

Propongo le mie dieci coppie goal, in realtà ne sono dodici e quindi ne dovremo fare fuori due, ammesso che non mi stia scordando nessun'altra coppia importante 
Gullit-Van Basten
Del Piero-Trezeguet
Yorke-Cole
Keizer-Cruijff
Maradona-Careca
Platini-Boniek
Rivera-Prati
Mancini-Vialli
Butragueno-Sanchez
Pulici-Graziani
Elkjaer-Laudrup
Dalglish-Rush


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Propongo le mie dieci coppie goal, in realtà ne sono dodici e quindi ne dovremo fare fuori due, ammesso che non mi stia scordando nessun'altra coppia importante
> Gullit-Van Basten
> Del Piero-Trezeguet
> Yorke-Cole
> ...



tra quelle toglierei Yorke-Cole, Elkjaer-Laudrup, Butragueno-Sanchez e Dalglish-Rush per la coppia Totti-Batistuta e Di Stefano-Puskas


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2013)

Sono d'accordo con l'inserire Totti-Batistuta e Puskas-Di Stefano, magari al posto di Butragueno-Sanchez e Elkjaer-Laudrup però Dalglish-Rush non si possono togliere imho, su Cole-Yorke si può discutere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con l'inserire Totti-Batistuta e Puskas-Di Stefano, magari al posto di Butragueno-Sanchez e Elkjaer-Laudrup però Dalglish-Rush non si possono togliere imho, su Cole-Yorke si può discutere



però Splè per mettere quei 2 ne dobbiamo togliere 4...quindi togliamo Butragueno-Sanchez, Elkjaer-Laudrup e l'altri 2??


----------



## Snake (22 Aprile 2013)

i calypso boys


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> però Splè per mettere quei 2 ne dobbiamo togliere 4...quindi togliamo Butragueno-Sanchez, Elkjaer-Laudrup e l'altri 2??


Boh, propongo ai lettori di votare due coppie da escludere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Boh, propongo ai lettori di votare due coppie da escludere



??? tutti insieme...2 te, 2 io (già fatto) e 2 i lettori


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Aprile 2013)

Ora mi vengono in mente *Muller-Rummenigge* e *Stoichkov-Romario*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ora mi vengono in mente *Muller-Rummenigge* e *Stoichkov-Romario*


Inseriamo pure questi però dimmene quattro da escludere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Inseriamo pure questi però dimmene quattro da escludere


Mo voi troppo XD

Questa era la lista precedente:
Gullit-Van Basten
Del Piero-Trezeguet
Yorke-Cole
Keizer-Cruijff
Maradona-Careca
Platini-Boniek
Rivera-Prati
Mancini-Vialli
Butragueno-Sanchez
Pulici-Graziani
Elkjaer-Laudrup
Dalglish-Rush

Il problema è che Puskas-Di Stefano pure ci va. Totti-Batistuta per me non è stata una coppia così longeva, Batigol ha fatto una grande stagione a Roma e poi basta, personalmente eviterei.

Quindi la mia lista sarebbe:

Gullit-Van Basten
Del Piero-Trezeguet
Keizer-Cruijff
Maradona-Careca
Platini-Boniek
Rivera-Prati
Dalglish-Rush
Di Stefano-Puskas
Rummenigge-Muller
Stoichkov-Romario


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2013)

Quindi via i doriani, i torinesi e i calipsi  sono d'accordo con quella lista comunque.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Aprile 2013)

Al limite si può ragionare su Del Piero-Trezeguet, le altre le lascerei


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Aprile 2013)

In ogni caso, credo che il primo posto sia già assegnato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, credo che il primo posto sia già assegnato



al limite togliamo quello, sennò diventa come il Sondaggio sul miglior Club
cmq si dai sono d'accordo a togliere Totti-Batistuta perchè è durata solo 1 anno

vediamo chi sarà il prossimo a prendersi qualche insulto
manca solo [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> al limite togliamo quello, sennò diventa come il Sondaggio sul miglior Club
> cmq si dai sono d'accordo a togliere Totti-Batistuta perchè è durata solo 1 anno
> 
> vediamo chi sarà il prossimo a prendersi qualche insulto
> manca solo [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Allora inseriamo Cole-Yorke al posto di Van Basten-Gullit  sarei d'accordo perché avremmo dovuto fare così anche per gli altri ruoli.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Aprile 2013)

Holly e Tom

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Holly e Tom


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora inseriamo Cole-Yorke al posto di Van Basten-Gullit  sarei d'accordo perché avremmo dovuto fare così anche per gli altri ruoli.



per me va benissimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2013)

allora ritorniamo con i Sondaggi, fra poco aprirò quello sulla Miglior Coppia Gol che sono:

Cole-York
Del Piero-Trezeguet
Keizer-Cruijff
Maradona-Careca
Platini-Boniek
Rivera-Prati
Dalglish-Rush
Di Stefano-Puskas
Rummenigge-Muller
Stoichkov-Romario

poi ci ho ripensato, è inutile fare una miglior coppia per i difensori, quindi passeremo a un altro Extra
al Miglior Gol e quì sono indeciso se prendere in considerazione solo quelli nelle partite importanti o tutti in generale...perchè nel primo caso dovremmo togliere subito il gol di Messi contro il Getafe e quello di Ibrahimovic in Olanda

per adesso avevo in mente questi nelle partite importanti

Messi in Real Madrid-Barcellona Andata Semifinale Champions 2010-2011
Maradona in in Argentina-Inghilterra Quarti di Finale Mondiale 1986
Ibrahimovic in Svezia-Francia Gironi Europeo 2012
Zidane in Real Madrid-Bayer Leverkusen Finale Champions 2001-2002
Essien in Chelsea-Barcellona Ritorno Semifinale Champions 2008-2009
Pele in Brasile-Svezia Finale Mondiale 1958
Baggio in Italia-Cecoslovacchia Girone Mondiale 1990
Kakà in Manchester United-Milan Andata Semifinale Champions 2006-2007
Hagi in Colombia-Romania Mondiale 1994
Van Basten in Olanda-Urss Europeo 1988


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> allora ritorniamo con i Sondaggi, fra poco aprirò quello sulla Miglior Coppia Gol che sono:
> 
> Cole-York
> Del Piero-Trezeguet
> ...


Ottimo... sono stati gol bellissimi anche questi:

Ronaldinho negli ottavi di finale di Champions 2004/2005 di Chelsea-Barcellona (quel colpo da fermo che si può fare giusto a calcetto). Ai fini del risultato però non fu pesante perchè il Barcellona fu eliminato, quindi se prendiamo in considerazione solo quelli decisivi ditemi voi  Vedo il gol di Essien in lista, però non fu decisivo, quindi penso che tra quello di Dinho e quello di Essien sia meglio quello di Dinho  . Però possiamo anche mettere solo quelli decisivi per il passaggio del turno, mettiamoci d'accordo. 

Shevchenko contro l'Inter nel ritorno dei quarti di Champions 2004/2005 (anche se poi la partita venne sospesa, però quel gol è stupendo).

Mi è venuto in mente anche il fantastico gol di Owen in Inghiterra-Argentina del 1998 (mi pare ottavi di finale).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ottimo... sono stati gol bellissimi anche questi:
> 
> Ronaldinho negli ottavi di finale di Champions 2004/2005 di Chelsea-Barcellona (quel colpo da fermo che si può fare giusto a calcetto). Ai fini del risultato però non fu pesante perchè il Barcellona fu eliminato, quindi se prendiamo in considerazione solo quelli decisivi ditemi voi  Vedo il gol di Essien in lista, però non fu decisivo, quindi penso che tra quello di Dinho e quello di Essien sia meglio quello di Dinho  . Però possiamo anche mettere solo quelli decisivi per il passaggio del turno, mettiamoci d'accordo.
> 
> ...



non è che il 1 posto è scontato??? al limite possiamo sacrificarlo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non è che il 1 posto è scontato??? al limite possiamo sacrificarlo


Il primo posto è quello di Maradona per me. 

Mi è venuto in mente un altro gol molto bello, per importanza, tecnica e caparbietà, tra l'altro si tratta di un giocatore finora escluso completamente... Mario Kempes, parlo del suo secondo gol nella finale dei mondiali del '78 Argentina-Olanda 3-1, il gol fu determinante. Un giocatore straordinario Kempes.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Aprile 2013)

mettete Rivera-Prati (che era un centravanti onesto) e non Liedholm-Nordhal?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2013)

Tra l'altro mi è venuto in mente un gol bellissimo di Ronaldinho in Inghilterra-Brasile 1-2, semifinale coppa del mondo 2002 (calcio di punizione direttamente in porta con una parabola che beffa Seaman). Fu tra l'altro proprio il gol del 2-1.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> mettete Rivera-Prati (che era un centravanti onesto) e non Liedholm-Nordhal?


Può partecipare chiunque alla determinazione delle coppie gol, quindi non so possiamo decidere anche di escludere Rivera-Prati. 

Ci sono altre coppie gol comunque molto forti. Anche Sanchez-Butragueno per dire... o Vialli-Mancini... ragazzi vedete un po' e decidiamoci.


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2013)

ce ne stanno almeno una cinquantina che meritano, se qualcuno v'ha rotto le palle per i precedenti sondaggi figuriamoci per questo 

rovesciata di Van Basten vs Goteborg
Ronaldo in coppa uefa con lo Spartak
Bergkamp vs Newcastle
punizione di Beckam con la Grecia 
Del Piero vs Borussia
Dinho vs Venezuela in coppa america
rovesciata di Rooney vs City
Robben vs Manchester


----------



## The Ripper (27 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro mi è venuto in mente un gol bellissimo di Ronaldinho in Inghilterra-Brasile 1-2, semifinale coppa del mondo 2002 (calcio di punizione direttamente in porta con una parabola che beffa Seaman). Fu tra l'altro proprio il gol del 2-1.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



personalmente credo che rivera-prati come coppia sia inferiore a tantissime coppie attuali. il solo rivera faceva salire (e di molto) lo standard. Shevchenko-Inzaghi, ad esempio, è nettamente più forte, non solo in termini tecnici, ma anche dal punto di vista prettamente numerico.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Aprile 2013)

(anche l'eventuale scelta di mettere rivera-prati e non gullit-van basten è assai discutibile  )


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> personalmente credo che rivera-prati come coppia sia inferiore a tantissime coppie attuali. il solo rivera faceva salire (e di molto) lo standard. Shevchenko-Inzaghi, ad esempio, è nettamente più forte, non solo in termini tecnici, ma anche dal punto di vista prettamente numerico.


Prati fece benissimo l'anno nel 68-69 in cui vincemmo la coppa Campioni. Segnò 3 gol in finale... però ecco, forse come valore assoluto (il giocatore preso singolarmente) era inferiore a molti attaccanti della storia, su questo sono d'accordo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> (anche l'eventuale scelta di mettere rivera-prati e non gullit-van basten è assai discutibile  )


Gullit-Van Basten è stata esclusa apposta. Magari scriviamo cavolate ogni tanto, ma non fino a questo punto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2013)

per le Coppie gol mettetevi d'accordo voi, cmq benvenuto nella discussione [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2013)

Per me a questo punto sono in lizza Sanchez-Butragueno, Vialli-Mancini, Liedholm-Nordhal, Prati-Rivera. Decidiamo insieme, francamente trovo difficile fare una classifica... ma forse [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] non ha tutti i torti a voler togliere Prati-Rivera. 

Sentiamo cosa dice anche [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION].

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per le Coppie gol mettetevi d'accordo voi, cmq benvenuto nella discussione [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]


Ignorante del calcio taci

Ovviamente scherzo XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ce ne stanno almeno una cinquantina che meritano, se qualcuno v'ha rotto le palle per i precedenti sondaggi figuriamoci per questo
> 
> rovesciata di Van Basten vs Goteborg
> Ronaldo in coppa uefa con lo Spartak
> ...



eh ma chi togli tra quelli?? per adesso abbiamo sacrificato il gol di Diego
poi stavamo pensando di togliere quello di Essien e al suo posto metterei quello di Ronaldinho contro l'Inghilterra negli Ottavi di Finale Mondiale 2002

mi è venuto in mente un grandissimo gol di C.Ronaldo contro la Spagna, solo che è in amichevole...prendiamo in considerazione solo quelli nelle partite importanti

per adesso viene:
Messi in Real Madrid-Barcellona Andata Semifinale Champions 2010-2011
Ibrahimovic in Svezia-Francia Gironi Europeo 2012
Zidane in Real Madrid-Bayer Leverkusen Finale Champions 2001-2002
Essien in Chelsea-Barcellona Ritorno Semifinale Champions 2008-2009
Pele in Brasile-Svezia Finale Mondiale 1958
Baggio in Italia-Cecoslovacchia Girone Mondiale 1990
Kakà in Manchester United-Milan Andata Semifinale Champions 2006-2007
Hagi in Colombia-Romania Gironi Mondiale 1994
Van Basten in Olanda-Urss Europeo 1988
Ronaldinho in Brasile-Inghilterra Ottavi di Finale 2002

chi dentro e chi fuori [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me a questo punto sono in lizza Sanchez-Butragueno, Vialli-Mancini, Liedholm-Nordhal, Prati-Rivera. Decidiamo insieme, francamente trovo difficile fare una classifica... ma forse [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] non ha tutti i torti a voler togliere Prati-Rivera.
> 
> Sentiamo cosa dice anche [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION].
> 
> ...



 ormai ho la nomina


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi, ma non staremo facendo una cavolata a togliere il gol di Diego e la coppia gol migliore? Non so, forse è scontata la loro vittoria, però non so ecco. Cioè è una domanda più che un'affermazione.

Toglierei quello di Essien comunque, per far posto a quello di Diego (e a sto punto buttiamo fuori Prati-Rivera per Gullit-Van Basten se applichiamo lo stesso principio)... altrimenti se partiamo dal presupposto di togliere quelli che rendono scontato il sondaggio, possiamo sacrificare Essien per Dinho ai mondiali o per Dinho contro il Chelsea (anche quello lì è un gol straordinario secondo me, mi piacerebbe sentire anche [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]).
Poi per me anche il gol di Owen merita, solo che al posto di chi francamente non saprei (Hagi o Ibra). Io propongo due soluzioni, poi decidiamo. 

Prima soluzione (con dentro Maradona):

Messi in Real Madrid-Barcellona Andata Semifinale Champions 2010-2011
Ibrahimovic in Svezia-Francia Gironi Europeo 2012
Zidane in Real Madrid-Bayer Leverkusen Finale Champions 2001-2002
Maradona in Argentina-Inghilterra Quarti di Finale Mondiale 1986
Pele in Brasile-Svezia Finale Mondiale 1958
Baggio in Italia-Cecoslovacchia Girone Mondiale 1990
Kakà in Manchester United-Milan Andata Semifinale Champions 2006-2007
Owen in Inghilterra-Argentina Ottavi di Finale Mondiali 1998
Van Basten in Olanda-Urss Europeo 1988
Ronaldinho in Brasile-Inghilterra Ottavi di Finale 2002 (o Ronaldinho contro il Chelsea) 

Seconda soluzione (fuori Maradona):

Messi in Real Madrid-Barcellona Andata Semifinale Champions 2010-2011
Ibrahimovic in Svezia-Francia Gironi Europeo 2012
Zidane in Real Madrid-Bayer Leverkusen Finale Champions 2001-2002
Hagi in Colombia-Romania Gironi Mondiale 1994
Pele in Brasile-Svezia Finale Mondiale 1958
Baggio in Italia-Cecoslovacchia Girone Mondiale 1990
Kakà in Manchester United-Milan Andata Semifinale Champions 2006-2007
Owen in Inghilterra-Argentina Ottavi di Finale Mondiali 1998
Van Basten in Olanda-Urss Europeo 1988
Ronaldinho in Brasile-Inghilterra Ottavi di Finale 2002 (o Ronaldinho contro il Chelsea)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2013)

si togliamo il gol di Diego e la coppia Gullit-Van Basten sennò non c'è gara nel Sondaggio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2013)

Altra coppia gol di cui si siamo dimenticati e la propongo per Prati-Rivera è *Raul-Ronaldo*.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Altra coppia gol di cui si siamo dimenticati e la propongo per Prati-Rivera è *Raul-Ronaldo*.



da ignorante del calcio a questo punto direi meglio Vieri-Ronaldo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2013)

Vialli-Mancini e Liedholm-Nordhal al posto di Cole-Yorke e Rivera-Prati.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Aprile 2013)

Chiodi Sartori?
Gaudino Tosetto?

Peccato che dopo l'arrivo del Berlusca non abbiamo più visto fenomeni simili


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

intanto sul sondaggio dell'assist-man c'è pareggio tra Ronaldinho, Rivera e Rui Costa...votiamo quì per decidere il migliore
io dico Rivera


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Aprile 2013)

Anche io dico Rivera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2013)

Rui Costa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2013)

vince Rivera 2 a 1 su Rui

ho aperto il Topic sulla Miglior coppia gol...ora per il miglior gol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2013)

Quindi, per ora, la lista dei goal qual è?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

sempre questa, il dubbio è sul gol di Diego...io direi di toglierlo
Messi in Real Madrid-Barcellona Andata Semifinale Champions 2010-2011
Ibrahimovic in Svezia-Francia Gironi Europeo 2012
Zidane in Real Madrid-Bayer Leverkusen Finale Champions 2001-2002
Essien in Chelsea-Barcellona Ritorno Semifinale Champions 2008-2009
Pele in Brasile-Svezia Finale Mondiale 1958
Baggio in Italia-Cecoslovacchia Girone Mondiale 1990
Kakà in Manchester United-Milan Andata Semifinale Champions 2006-2007
Hagi in Colombia-Romania Gironi Mondiale 1994
Van Basten in Olanda-Urss Europeo 1988
Ronaldinho in Brasile-Inghilterra Ottavi di Finale 2002


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2013)

Toglierei un bel po' di goal da quella lista... innanzitutto inserirei la rovesciata di Ibrahimovic all'Inghilterra invece del goal alla Francia, poi ci sarebbe anche il goal con l'Ajax contro il Nac Breda ma credo che ne possa bastare uno di Ibrahimovic. Sostituirei quello di Messi col Real Madrid con quello di Messi col Getafe. Il goal di Roberto Carlos, su punizione, alla Francia al posto di quello di Baggio, al posto del goal di Hagi, invece, inserirei il goal di Bergkamp contro il Newcastle e infine, al posto di Essien la rovesciata di Rooney contro il City.

Ps: proporrei di fare anche due o tre sondaggi suoi goal più belli di sempre perché dieci opzioni sono davvero troppo poche, fin quando si tratta di ruoli ok ma con i goal è quantomeno limitativo sceglierne dieci.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Io avevo proposto questa lista (differisce da quella di Fabry solo per un gol: io ho inserito il gol di Owen all'Argentina e tolto quello di Essien):

Messi in Real Madrid-Barcellona Andata Semifinale Champions 2010-2011
Ibrahimovic in Svezia-Francia Gironi Europeo 2012
Zidane in Real Madrid-Bayer Leverkusen Finale Champions 2001-2002
Hagi in Colombia-Romania Gironi Mondiale 1994
Pele in Brasile-Svezia Finale Mondiale 1958
Baggio in Italia-Cecoslovacchia Girone Mondiale 1990
Kakà in Manchester United-Milan Andata Semifinale Champions 2006-2007
Owen in Inghilterra-Argentina Ottavi di Finale Mondiali 1998
Van Basten in Olanda-Urss Europeo 1988
Ronaldinho in Brasile-Inghilterra Ottavi di Finale 2002 (o Ronaldinho contro il Chelsea) 

Bisogna capire il criterio con cui scegliere i gol: se alla bellezza bisogna aggiungere anche il criterio dell'importanza (cioè fatti in partite importanti) oppure solo la bellezza in sé.

Se è per la bellezza la rovesciata di Djorkaeff contro la Roma è qualcosa di sublime...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Toglierei un bel po' di goal da quella lista... innanzitutto inserirei la rovesciata di Ibrahimovic all'Inghilterra invece del goal alla Francia, poi ci sarebbe anche il goal con l'Ajax contro il Nac Breda ma credo che ne possa bastare uno di Ibrahimovic. Sostituirei quello di Messi col Real Madrid con quello di Messi col Getafe. Il goal di Roberto Carlos, su punizione, alla Francia al posto di quello di Baggio, al posto del goal di Hagi, invece, inserirei il goal di Bergkamp contro il Newcastle e infine, al posto di Essien la rovesciata di Rooney contro il City.
> 
> Ps: proporrei di fare anche due o tre sondaggi suoi goal più belli di sempre perché dieci opzioni sono davvero troppo poche, fin quando si tratta di ruoli ok ma con i goal è quantomeno limitativo sceglierne dieci.


Se vuoi possiamo distinguere gol realizzati ai mondiali di calcio, dai gol nei club (che possiamo ulteriormente differenziare ad esempio in gol realizzati in campionato da quelli fatti nelle competizioni europee (Champions League, Coppa Uefa, Coppa delle Coppe, Supercoppe europee, coppa intercontinentale).
Ad esempio quindi 3 sondaggi:
1) gol più bello realizzato con la nazionale
2) gol più bello realizzato nel club in competizioni nazionali (campionato nazionale o coppa nazionale o supercoppa nazionale)
3) gol più bello realizzato nel club in competizioni internazionali (Champions League, Coppa Uefa, Coppa delle Coppe, Supercoppa europea, coppa Libertadores, coppa intercontinentale).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2013)

Il mio criterio riguarda la bellezza, altrimenti se dobbiamo guardare il peso anche quello di braccio di Pippo nel 2007 andrebbe inserito.


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2013)

^

ecco direi che così è meglio, approvo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il mio criterio riguarda la bellezza, altrimenti se dobbiamo guardare il peso anche quello di braccio di Pippo nel 2007 andrebbe inserito.


No ma certo, dicevo se oltre al criterio della bellezza bisogna inserire al contempo quello dell'importanza. Ad esempio dobbiamo decidere se scartare gol belli ma poco importanti... ecco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> No ma certo, dicevo se oltre al criterio della bellezza bisogna inserire al contempo quello dell'importanza. Ad esempio dobbiamo decidere se scartare gol belli ma poco importanti... ecco.


Non sarei d'accordo... voglio dire: il goal di Bergkamp al Newcastle è un qualcosa di eccezionale però per importanza è dietro ad un'infinità(circa)di goal, tuttavia, onestamente, non mi sento di escluderlo da una classifica riguardante i goal più belli di sempre.

Ps: Adesso che mi hai ricordato quello di Djorkaeff rinnovo la mia lista:

Messi in Barcellona-Getafe, Semifinale Copa del Rey 2006-2007
Ibrahimovic in Svezia-Inghilterra, Amichevole
Zidane in Real Madrid-Bayer Leverkusen, Finale Champions 2001-2002
Roberto Carlos in Francia-Brasile, Torneo di Francia 1997
Pele in Brasile-Svezia, Finale Mondiale 1958
Bergkamp in Arsenal-Newcastle, Premier League 2001-2002
Djorkaeff in Inter-Roma, Serie A 1996-1997
Rooney in Manchester Utd-Manchester City, Premier League 2011-2012
Van Basten in Olanda-Urss, Europeo 1988
Kakà in Manchester United-Milan, Semifinale Champions 2006-2007


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

ragazzi all'inizio volevo fare soltanto nelle partite importanti...sennò possiamo fare 1 Sondaggio soltanto per la bellezza del gol (tipo quello di Messi contro il Getafe, Ibra con il Nac) e 1 appunto nelle partite importanti e in quel caso va bene la mia lista oppure quella di Alepato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2013)

Io farei tre sondaggi dove candidiamo tutti i goal più belli della storia del calcio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io farei tre sondaggi dove candidiamo tutti i goal più belli della storia del calcio



quindi come dice Alepato? a me va bene


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sarei d'accordo... voglio dire: il goal di Bergkamp al Newcastle è un qualcosa di eccezionale però per importanza è dietro ad un'infinità(circa)di goal, tuttavia, onestamente, non mi sento di escluderlo da una classifica riguardante i goal più belli di sempre.
> 
> Ps: Adesso che mi hai ricordato quello di Djorkaeff rinnovo la mia lista:
> 
> ...


Owen contro l'Argentina nun te piace? 

Se il criterio è la bellezza del gol c'è il gol di Seedorf da centrocampo contro l'Atletico Madrid. 
Savicevic nella finale ad Atene contro il Barcellona.
Il fantastico gol di Sheva in Milan-Juventus 1-1.
Rovesciata di Van Basten quando giocava con l'Ajax.
Rovesciata di Rivaldo in Barcellona-Manchester United 3-3
Rovesciata di Bressan contro il Barcellona (gol molto fortunato, secondo me se ci riprova 100000000 di volte non gli riesce, ma tant'è... il gol è molto bello).
Rovesciata di Dinho col Barcellona. 
Rovesciata di Pasquale Luiso contro il Milan.
Un gol stupendo è il gol di Ronaldo contro il Valencia, ma soprattutto il *gol di Ronaldo contro il Compostela *


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Owen contro l'Argentina nun te piace?
> 
> Se il criterio è la bellezza del gol c'è il gol di Seedorf da centrocampo contro l'Atletico Madrid.
> Savicevic nella finale ad Atene contro il Barcellona.
> ...


Infatti io farei più sondaggi e la lista che ho proposto farebbe parte soltanto del primo sondaggio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

allora facciamo un Sondaggio per il gol più bello ai Mondiali
uno per la Champions
2 per la bellezza
ok?


----------



## jaws (3 Maggio 2013)

e si dividessero i gol in categorie? Tipo, il più bel gol dalla distanza, la più bella acrobazia, la più bella azione personale, la miglior azione corale, ...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> e si dividessero i gol in categorie? Tipo, il più bel gol dalla distanza, la più bella acrobazia, la più bella azione personale, la miglior azione corale, ...



deciso si fa così
visto che sono tanti magari ne apriamo 3 alla volta
1)Gol più bello dalla distanza
2)Gol più bello al volo
3)Gol più bello in acrobazia
4)Gol più bello di tacco
5)Gol più bello su azione personale
6)Gol più bello su punizione
7)Gol più bello su azione di squadra
8)Gol più rocambolesco
9)Gol più bello inventato
10)Gol più bello di testa
11)Gol più bello su cucchiaio

poi?


----------



## jaws (3 Maggio 2013)

si potrebbe mettere gol di testa e qualcos'altro che adesso non mi viene in mente così arriviamo a 10


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Andrebbe bene secondo me.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> si potrebbe mettere gol di testa e qualcos'altro che adesso non mi viene in mente così arriviamo a 10



mmm sentiamo che dicono l'altri
cmq iniziamo a prendere i gol dalla distanza

- - - Aggiornato - - -

sennò mettiamo pure il Cucchiaio??


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Per me va bene cominciare con i gol dalla distanza.

Anche il cucchiaio e il colpo di testa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me va bene cominciare con i gol dalla distanza.
> 
> Anche il cucchiaio e il colpo di testa.



ok, adesso mi sta venendo in mente di tutto, la miglior parata, il miglior intervento difensivo, il miglior passaggio e il miglior dribbling??solo sul dribbling ho qualche dubbio


----------



## jaws (3 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ok, adesso mi sta venendo in mente di tutto, la miglior parata, il miglior intervento difensivo, il miglior passaggio e il miglior dribbling??solo sul dribbling ho qualche dubbio



Questi però non sono gol quindi casomai si potrebbero fare in un secondo momento; sono daccordo invece sul miglior pallonetto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Questi però non sono gol quindi casomai si potrebbero fare in un secondo momento; sono daccordo invece sul miglior pallonetto



sisi facciamo prima i gol


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Gol dalla Distanza

Maradona in Napoli-Verona
Seedorf in Real Madrid-Atletico Madrid 
Shevchenko in Milan-Juventus
Elfman in Liverpool-Tottenham
C.Ronaldo in Manchester United-Porto
C.Ronaldo in Real Madrid-Levante
Ibrahimovic in Juventus-Benfica
Henry in Arsenal-Manchester United
Kakà in Milan-Empoli
Gerrard in Liverpool-Middlesbrough


----------



## jaws (3 Maggio 2013)

Io metterei anche i gol da centrocampo di Recoba e Beckam


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Io metterei anche i gol da centrocampo di Recoba e Beckam



quello di Beckham al posto di quello di Kakà?


----------



## jaws (3 Maggio 2013)

Non saprei al posto di quale, dovrei rivedere i video di tutti i gol della lista perchè alcuni non me li ricordo proprio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Quello di Ibra contro l'Inghilterra cos'è? Distanza, pallonetto o rovesciata? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Gol dalla Distanza
> 
> Maradona in Napoli-Verona
> Seedorf in Real Madrid-Atletico Madrid
> ...


Chi è Elfman? 

Edit: Ah, è Edman, non Elfman


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Propongo Beckham al posto di Kakà, Recoba al posto di Ronaldo col Levante e Diego al posto di Edman.


----------



## Snake (3 Maggio 2013)

a memoria io ricordo un paio di gol, di miccoli e quagliarella, abbastanza clamorosi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> a memoria io ricordo un paio di gol, di miccoli e quagliarella, abbastanza clamorosi



eh ma così diventano tutti gol da Centrocampo...volevo metterne solo 3 da quella distanza
e per me ci rientrano Seedorf, Beckham e Diego
secondo voi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Propongo Beckham al posto di Kakà, Recoba al posto di Ronaldo col Levante e Diego al posto di Edman.



il 1 e il 3 ok


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Gol dalla Distanza
> 
> Maradona in Napoli-Verona
> Seedorf in Real Madrid-Atletico Madrid
> ...


Da inserire almeno il gol di Xabi Alonso contro il Newcastle.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Intanto propongo la lista per i migliori goal di tacco:
Roberto Mancini in Lazio-Parma
Del Piero in Juventus-Borussia
Schweinsteiger in Bayern Monaco-Eintracht
Henry in Arsenal-Charlton
Gianfranco Zola in Chelsea-Norwich
Ibrahimovic in Inter-Bologna
Ibrahimovic in Italia-Svezia
Amantino Mancini in Lazio-Roma
Drogba in Galatasaray-Real Madrid
Bettega in Juventus-Milan

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Da inserire almeno il gol di Xabi Alonso contro il Newcastle.


Allora distinguiamo i goal da centrocampo dai goal dalla distanza  che dici? [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Intanto propongo la lista per i migliori goal di tacco:
> Roberto Mancini in Lazio-Parma
> Del Piero in Juventus-Borussia
> Schweinsteiger in Bayern Monaco-Eintracht
> ...


Mi sta bene... dalla distanza però c'è Van Bronckhorst in Olanda-Uruguay.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Per quanto riguarda i colpi di tacco capisco che non sia un nome arcinoto, ma c'è il tacco incredibile di Coridon.
Poi c'è il grandissimo tacco di Zola col Chelsea che ha un quoziente di difficoltà molto alto. Un altro tacco incredibille è quello di Biava.
Un altro che ricordo è quello di Crespo quando giocava col Parma. 

Zola almeno ci va secondo me


----------



## jaws (3 Maggio 2013)

Per me ne va messo almeno uno di Crespo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Zola almeno ci va secondo me



Zola c'è già


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Ok quindi facciamo
1)Gol più bello di potenza
2)Gol più bello da centrocampo
3)Gol più bello di tacco
4)Gol più bello al volo
5)Gol più bello in acrobazia
6)Gol più bello su azione personale
7)Gol più bello su punizione
8)Gol più bello su azione di squadra
9)Gol più rocambolesco
10)Gol più bello inventato
11)Gol più bello di testa
12)Gol più bello su pallonetto
13)Miglior parata
14)Miglior intervento difensivo
15)Miglior passaggio
16)Miglior Dribbling

ora facciamo i primi 3

- - - Aggiornato - - -

però adesso sistemiamo un attimo quelli di distanza, che cambierei il nome in potenza

quello di Seedorf, Edman, Beckham vanno in quelli da centrocampo

Maradona in Napoli-Verona
Shevchenko in Milan-Juventus
C.Ronaldo in Manchester United-Porto
C.Ronaldo in Real Madrid-Levante
Ibrahimovic in Juventus-Benfica
Henry in Arsenal-Manchester United
Kakà in Milan-Empoli
Gerrard in Liverpool-Middlesbrough
Van Bronckhorst in Olanda-Uruguay
Pirlo in Parma-Milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi sta bene... dalla distanza però c'è Van Bronckhorst in Olanda-Uruguay.


Anche, anche... allora facciamo così:

Goal da centrocampo
Beckham in Manchester-Newcastle
Seedorf in Real Madrid-Atletico Madrid
Recoba in Empoli-Inter
Diego in Werder Brema-Aachen
Xabi Alonso in Liverpool-Newcastle
Quagliarella in Chievo-Sampdoria
Miccoli in Palermo-Chievo
Maradona appena battuto il calcio di inizio, non so contro di chi.
Cristiano Ronaldo in Manchester Utd-Porto
Edman il Liverpool-Tottenham

Tiro dalla distanza:
Schevchenko in Milan-Juventus
Ibrahimovic in Juventus-Benfica
Henry in Arsenal-Manchester Utd
Maradona in Napoli-Verona
Kakà in Milan-Anderlecht(al posto di quello con l'Empoli)
Rooney in Everton-Arsenal
Gerrard in Liverpool-Middlesbrough
Luis Garcia in Juventus-Liverpool
altri due...

Goal di tacco
Roberto Mancini in Lazio-Parma
Del Piero in Juventus-Borussia
Schweinsteiger in Bayern Monaco-Eintracht
Henry in Arsenal-Charlton
Gianfranco Zola in Chelsea-Norwich
Ibrahimovic in Inter-Bologna
Ibrahimovic in Italia-Svezia
Amantino Mancini in Lazio-Roma
Biava in Palermo-Reggina
Coridon in PSG-???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche, anche... allora facciamo così:
> 
> Goal da centrocampo
> Beckham in Manchester-Newcastle
> ...



in quelli della distanza/potenza visto che ne mancano 2
Pirlo in Parma-Milan
C.Ronaldo in Real Madrid-Levante

da centrocampo quello di Vieri quando stava con l'Atalanta

di tacco quello di Raul in Liga non so contro di chi al posto di quello di Schweisteiger
quello di C.Ronaldo contro il Rayo Vallecano al posto di quello di Ibra contro il Bologna
quello di Zola contro il Norwich al posto di quello di Henry


----------



## Snake (3 Maggio 2013)

Maniero e Di Napoli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Goal da centrocampo:
Beckham in Manchester-Newcastle
Seedorf in Real Madrid-Atletico Madrid
Recoba in Empoli-Inter
Diego in Werder Brema-Aachen
Xabi Alonso in Liverpool-Newcastle
Quagliarella in Chievo-Sampdoria
Miccoli in Palermo-Chievo
Maradona appena battuto il calcio di inizio, non so contro di chi.
Cristiano Ronaldo in Manchester Utd-Porto
Edman il Liverpool-Tottenham

Tiro dalla distanza:
Schevchenko in Milan-Juventus
Ibrahimovic in Juventus-Benfica
Henry in Arsenal-Manchester Utd
Maradona in Napoli-Verona
Kakà in Milan-Anderlecht
Rooney in Everton-Arsenal
Gerrard in Liverpool-Middlesbrough
Luis Garcia in Juventus-Liverpool
Cristiano Ronaldo in Real Madrid-Levante
Van Bronckhorst in Olanda-Uruguay

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] ho messo quello di Van Bronckhorst al posto di quello di Pirlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Adesso selezioniamo un momento i tacchi:

Schweinsteiger in Bayern Monaco-Eintracht
Ibrahimovic in Inter-Bologna
Amantino Mancini in Lazio-Roma
Roberto Mancini in Lazio-Parma
Del Piero in Juventus-Borussia
Henry in Arsenal-Charlton
Gianfranco Zola in Chelsea-Norwich
Biava in Palermo-Reggina
Coridon in PSG-???
Pippo Maniero in Venezia-Empoli

Avete altro da proporre? [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] quello di Di Napoli qual è?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Se parliamo di potenza c'è il gol di *Tevez contro il Messico*... tiri scagliati con quella potenza ne ho visti pochi. Penso che se il portiere l'avesse presa sarebbe finito all'ospedale per frattura.
*Seedorf nel derby 3-2*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] l'ho messo quello di Zola, vi ostinate oh  poi capisco che tu sia un faggot di Ronaldo però non sono d'accordo nel mettere il suo, né al posto di quello del sommo Basti, né al posto di quello di Ibra  i quali secondo me sono più complicati da fare. Quello di Raul qual è?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se parliamo di potenza c'è il gol di *Tevez contro il Messico*... tiri scagliati con quella potenza ne ho visti pochi. Penso che se il portiere l'avesse presa sarebbe finito all'ospedale per frattura.
> *Seedorf nel derby 3-2*



mmm secondo me quelli della distanza/potenza e quelli da centrocampo vanno bene così


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] al posto di chi Seedorf e Tevez?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] l'ho messo quello di Zola, vi ostinate oh  poi capisco che tu sia un faggot di Ronaldo però non sono d'accordo nel mettere il suo, né al posto di quello del sommo Basti, né al posto di quello di Ibra  i quali secondo me sono più complicati da fare. Quello di Raul qual è?



ahah Ok, per Ibra secondo me è più bello quello che ha fatto contro la Svezia
quello di Raul non lo trovo...se nessuno lo trova possiamo lasciarlo fuori


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Beh sì, anche quello con la Svezia è molto bello però quello col Bologna credo sia di pregevole fattura: guadagna il tempo, essendo in ritardo, sul difensore allungando la gamba, quindi al volo la piglia di tacco e la palla schizza dentro, meraviglioso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Nei *tiri dalla distanza *toglierei Kakà in Milan-Anderlecht e metterei Seedorf nel derby 3-2 e toglierei Luis Garcia per la sassata di Tevez devastante contro il Messico. Non so, ditemi voi se siete d'accordo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Nei *tiri dalla distanza *toglierei Kakà in Milan-Anderlecht e metterei Seedorf nel derby 3-2 e toglierei Luis Garcia per la sassata di Tevez devastante contro il Messico. Non so, ditemi voi se siete d'accordo


Quello di Garcia non me la sentirei di toglierlo dato che è una castagna notevole però possiamo metterlo tra i goal al volo, quindi in generale sono d'accordo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quello di Garcia non me la sentirei di toglierlo dato che è una castagna notevole però possiamo metterlo tra i goal al volo, quindi in generale sono d'accordo.


Sì esatto, per quello dicevo 

Quello di Tevez per me va messo perché penso che per potenza era una roba impressionante. Quello di Seedorf è storico.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

va bene anche se ho visto di meglio per quanto riguarda la potenza...allora adesso li apriamo tutti insieme? io quelli da Centrocampo, Splendidi di tacco e Alepato dalla distanza?


----------



## Snake (3 Maggio 2013)

@splendidi

mi pare di ricordare fosse venezia lecce, comunque per i tiri da fuori poi decidete voi dove metterlo ma non può mancare quello di Almeyda contro il Parma


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> @splendidi
> 
> mi pare di ricordare fosse venezia lecce, comunque per i tiri da fuori poi decidete voi dove metterlo ma non può mancare quello di Almeyda contro il Parma



quello di Almeyda rientra in quelli al volo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Ragazzi io ho fatto una lista dei migliori *gol al volo*:

Mascara in Palermo-Catania
Del Piero in Juventus-Sampdoria
Ibrahimovic in Svezia-Francia
Almeyda in Parma-Lazio 
Mendieta in Barcellona-Valencia
Rooney in Manchester United-Newcastle
Batistuta in Udinese-Fiorentina
Totti in Sampdoria-Roma
Zidane in Real Madrid-Bayer Leverkusen
Van Basten in Olanda-Urss


----------



## jaws (3 Maggio 2013)

Si potrebbe poi inserire nel sondaggio anche un video per ogni gol o chiedo troppo? aiuterebbe a decidere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Rettifica: 
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]: teniamo il gol di Luis Garcia perché mi sono accorto che in quelli al volo mancava quello di Totti. Magari ti va se togliamo quello di Rooney nei gol dalla distanza? La nuova lista sarebbe

Tiro dalla distanza:
Shevchenko in Milan-Juventus
Ibrahimovic in Juventus-Benfica
Henry in Arsenal-Manchester Utd
Maradona in Napoli-Verona
Seedorf in Milan-Inter
Tevez in Argentina-Messico
Gerrard in Liverpool-Middlesbrough
Luis Garcia in Juventus-Liverpool
Cristiano Ronaldo in Real Madrid-Levante
Van Bronckhorst in Olanda-Uruguay

Fammi sapere Splendidi se ti sta bene; Fabry se ti viene in mente qualche altro gol dalla distanza dillo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] propongo di lasciare Luis Garcia tra quelli al volo, al posto del goal di Bati, infatti il goal dell'argentino lo vorrei inserire tra le rovesciate. A questo punto Ronney contro l'Arsenal torna tra quelli dalla distanza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Propongo anche quello di Di Canio contro il Wimbledon al posto di quello di Mascara.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe poi inserire nel sondaggio anche un video per ogni gol o chiedo troppo? aiuterebbe a decidere



va benissimo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] propongo di lasciare Luis Garcia tra quelli al volo, al posto del goal di Bati, infatti il goal dell'argentino lo vorrei inserire tra le rovesciate. A questo punto Ronney contro l'Arsenal torna tra quelli dalla distanza.


No Splendidi, il gol di Bati cui mi riferisco non è quello di rovesciata, è un gol al volo di esterno. Guardalo su Internet, è un gran gol. Poi quello di Luis Garcia non è propriamente al volo perché la palla prima rimbalza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rettifica:
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]: teniamo il gol di Luis Garcia perché mi sono accorto che in quelli al volo mancava quello di Totti. Magari ti va se togliamo quello di Rooney nei gol dalla distanza? La nuova lista sarebbe
> 
> Tiro dalla distanza:
> ...



aspèèèè xD prima apriamo l'altri 3
come ho scritto sopra io volevo aprire per i gol da Centrocampo
splendidi quelli di tacco e te quelli della distanza?

se non volete posso aprirli io, oppure un altro utente...non c'è problema


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> No Splendidi, il gol di Bati cui mi riferisco non è quello di rovesciata, è un gol al volo di esterno. Guardalo su Internet, è un gran gol. Poi quello di Luis Garcia non è propriamente al volo perché la palla prima rimbalza.


Ah trovato, sono d'accordo, allora togliamo Rooney tra quelli dalla distanza e inseriamo Garcia, quindi qua lasciamo Batistuta. Comunque lo abbiamo citato qualche pagina fa ma adesso ce lo stiamo scordando: il goal di Essien contro il Barcellona. Propongo Di Canio e Essien al posto di Ibrahimovic e Mascara, poi mi linki quello di Del Piero con la Samp? Non lo trovo...

Allora sono confermate queste liste? [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]

Goal di tacco
Schweinsteiger in Bayern Monaco-Eintracht
Ibrahimovic in Inter-Bologna
Amantino Mancini in Lazio-Roma
Roberto Mancini in Lazio-Parma
Del Piero in Juventus-Borussia
Henry in Arsenal-Charlton
Gianfranco Zola in Chelsea-Norwich
Biava in Palermo-Reggina
Coridon in PSG-???
Pippo Maniero in Venezia-Empoli

Tiro dalla distanza:
Schevchenko in Milan-Juventus
Ibrahimovic in Juventus-Benfica
Henry in Arsenal-Manchester Utd
Maradona in Napoli-Verona
Seedorf in Milan-Inter
Luis Garcia in Liverpool-Juventus
Gerrard in Liverpool-Middlesbrough
Tevez in Argentina-Messico
Cristiano Ronaldo in Real Madrid-Levante
Van Bronckhorst in Olanda-Uruguay


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Siamo d'accordo su quelli dalla distanza, apro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Aeh, problemi con i video, se puoi apri tu Cekko


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Ok apro quelli di tacco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Apri prima quelli dalla distanza, su quelli di tacco vorrei prima sapere se sono tutti d'accordo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Apri prima quelli dalla distanza, su quelli di tacco vorrei prima sapere se sono tutti d'accordo.



porc...l'ho aperto adesso

- - - Aggiornato - - -

apriamone 2 alla volta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Vabbè... i prossimi due sulla distanza e al volo, la lista di quelli dalla distanza:

Schevchenko in Milan-Juventus
Ibrahimovic in Juventus-Benfica
Henry in Arsenal-Manchester Utd
Maradona in Napoli-Verona
Seedorf in Milan-Inter
Luis Garcia in Liverpool-Juventus
Gerrard in Liverpool-Middlesbrough
Tevez in Argentina-Messico
Cristiano Ronaldo in Real Madrid-Levante
Van Bronckhorst in Olanda-Uruguay

Proposta lista al volo:
Essien in Chelsea-Barcellona
Del Piero in Juventus-Sampdoria
Di Canio in West Ham-Wimbledon
Almeyda in Parma-Lazio 
Mendieta in Barcellona-Valencia
Rooney in Manchester United-Newcastle
Batistuta in Udinese-Fiorentina
Totti in Sampdoria-Roma
Zidane in Real Madrid-Bayer Leverkusen
Van Basten in Olanda-Urss


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io ho fatto una lista dei migliori *gol al volo*:
> 
> Mascara in Palermo-Catania
> Del Piero in Juventus-Sampdoria
> ...



quello di Gerrard contro il West Ham al 90' deve esserci, uno dei tiri più forti che ho visto al posto di Ibra che è più una rovesciata
anche quello di R.Carlos contro il Tenerife al posto di quello di Batistuta che pure quella è una rovesciata
quello di Del Piero non è contro la Samp, ma contro la Fiorentina


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Quello di carlos col Tenerife lo inserirei tra i goal dal fondo  in questo senso potremmo anche inserire quelli di Totti e Van Basten però


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quello di carlos col Tenerife lo inserirei tra i goal dal fondo  in questo senso potremmo anche inserire quelli di Totti e Van Basten però



si, così mettiamo anche quello di Lampard contro il Barca, quello di C.Ronaldo contro la Spagna


----------



## Snake (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quello di carlos col Tenerife lo inserirei tra i goal dal fondo  in questo senso potremmo anche inserire quelli di Totti e Van Basten però



direi di evitare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> direi di evitare



perchè?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Snake non fa testo  dobbiamo rifare la lista dei goal al volo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mascara in Palermo-Catania
Del Piero in Juventus-Fiorentina
Ibrahimovic in Svezia-Francia
Almeyda in Parma-Lazio 
Mendieta in Barcellona-Valencia
Rooney in Manchester United-Newcastle
Batistuta in Udinese-Fiorentina
Zidane in Real Madrid-Bayer Leverkusen
Di Canio West Ham-Wimbledon
Essien Chelsea-Barcellona


----------



## Snake (3 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Snake non fa testo  dobbiamo rifare la lista dei goal al volo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



ci sarebbe uno di Van Persie con l'Arsenal...magari al posto di quello di Ibra o Batistuta che ripeto che sono rovesciate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Quello di Batistuta non è la rovesciata, è questo: 



Al posto di quello di Ibra cosa proponi? Quello di gerrard mi sembra uno dei tanti, poi è nell'area di rigore, onestamente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quello di Batistuta non è la rovesciata, è questo:
> 
> 
> 
> Al posto di quello di Ibra cosa proponi? Quello di gerrard mi sembra uno dei tanti, poi è nell'area di rigore, onestamente.



no il secondo gol
guarda che pigna
[HD] Steven Gerrard Goal vs West Ham United FA Cup Final 2006 90th Minute - YouTube


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Allora facciamo così:
Goal al volo:
Mascara in Palermo-Catania
Del Piero in Juventus-Fiorentina
Van Persie in Arsenal-Everton
Almeyda in Parma-Lazio 
Mendieta in Barcellona-Valencia
Rooney in Manchester United-Newcastle
Batistuta in Udinese-Fiorentina
Zidane in Real Madrid-Bayer Leverkusen
Di Canio in West Ham-Wimbledon
Essien in Chelsea-Barcellona

Goal dal fondo:
Van Basten in Olanda-Urss 
Roberto Carlos in Real Madrid-Tenerife
Totti in Roma-Sampdoria
Pauleta in PSG-Marsiglia
Lampard in Chelsea-Barcellona
ce ne vorrebbero altri cinque, però non dobbiamo necessariamente arrivare a dieci opzioni...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> no il secondo gol
> guarda che pigna
> [HD] Steven Gerrard Goal vs West Ham United FA Cup Final 2006 90th Minute - YouTube


Ci può andare tra i goal dalla distanza ma al posto di quale? Per ora la lista è:
Schevchenko in Milan-Juventus
Ibrahimovic in Juventus-Benfica
Henry in Arsenal-Manchester Utd
Maradona in Napoli-Verona
Seedorf in Milan-Inter
Luis Garcia in Liverpool-Juventus
Gerrard in Liverpool-Middlesbrough
Tevez in Argentina-Messico
Cristiano Ronaldo in Real Madrid-Levante
Van Bronckhorst in Olanda-Uruguay


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora facciamo così:
> Goal al volo:
> Mascara in Palermo-Catania
> Del Piero in Juventus-Fiorentina
> ...



al volo l'hai visto quel video di Gerrard??? come fa a rimanere fuori una bomba del genere...per me al posto di Van Persie
alla distanza no, perchè è al volo
in quelli di Fondo C.Ronaldo in Portogallo-Spagna


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Qual è quello di Cristiano Ronaldo contro la Spagna?
Quello di Gerrard va più tra quelli dalla distanza, c'è più di un rimbalzo prima del tiro al volo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Qual è quello di Cristiano Ronaldo contro la Spagna?
> Quello di Gerrard va più tra quelli dalla distanza, c'è più di un rimbalzo prima del tiro al volo.



questo
Cristiano Ronaldo skill Nani fail.avi - YouTube
cmq per Gerrard vediamo che dicono l'altri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Propongo di togliere il tuo Cristiano contro il Levante per Gerrard contro il West Ham 
Quello di Ronaldo col Portogallo, però, non è proprio dal fondo eh, rispetto agli altri...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Propongo di togliere il tuo Cristiano contro il Levante per Gerrard contro il West Ham
> Quello di Ronaldo col Portogallo, però, non è proprio dal fondo eh, rispetto agli altri...



sul fondo oltre a quelli ci sarebbe pure uno di Best, uno di Cruijff e uno di Tardelli, ma non trovo i video
ho trovato quello di Cruijff
è il terzo
Johan Cruijff - Top 5 Goals - AFC Ajax - YouTube
quello di Best è a 3:40
George Best Tribute - YouTube

Van Basten in Olanda-Urss 
Roberto Carlos in Real Madrid-Tenerife
Totti in Roma-Sampdoria
Pauleta in PSG-Marsiglia
Lampard in Chelsea-Barcellona
C.Ronaldo in Portogallo-Spagna


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Van Basten in Olanda-Urss 
Roberto Carlos in Real Madrid-Tenerife
Totti in Roma-Sampdoria
Pauleta in PSG-Marsiglia
Lampard in Chelsea-Barcellona
Cruijff con l'Ajax
George Best con il Manchester

Se ce la fai cerca di trovare quello di Tardelli, poi ripeto: quello di Cristiano non è proprio dal fondo, è defilato però mica tanto, di fatto fa un pallonetto.


----------



## jaws (4 Maggio 2013)

per i gol dal fondo c'è quello di Ravanelli contro l'Ajax nella finale di champions


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah trovato, sono d'accordo, allora togliamo Rooney tra quelli dalla distanza e inseriamo Garcia, quindi qua lasciamo Batistuta. Comunque lo abbiamo citato qualche pagina fa ma adesso ce lo stiamo scordando: il goal di Essien contro il Barcellona. Propongo Di Canio e Essien al posto di Ibrahimovic e Mascara, poi mi linki quello di Del Piero con la Samp? Non lo trovo...
> 
> Allora sono confermate queste liste? [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
> 
> ...


Non lo trovi perché ho detto una cavolata. Il gol di Del Piero al volo è quello contro la Fiorentina. Forse il più bello tra tutti quelli al volo.


----------



## jaws (4 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Snake non fa testo  dobbiamo rifare la lista dei goal al volo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Per me va assolutamente messo il gol di Totti contro la sampdoria Gol di Totti Sampdoria - Roma 1 - 4 06/07 - YouTube, toglierei quello di Batistuta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Per me va assolutamente messo il gol di Totti contro la sampdoria Gol di Totti Sampdoria - Roma 1 - 4 06/07 - YouTube, toglierei quello di Batistuta


L'hanno spostato in quelli dal fondo. E va bene così secondo me, perché tra quelli dal fondo va benissimo. 

Il gol di Batistuta è difficilissimo da fare: cross dalla sinistra ed esterno destro al volo...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Van Basten in Olanda-Urss
> Roberto Carlos in Real Madrid-Tenerife
> Totti in Roma-Sampdoria
> Pauleta in PSG-Marsiglia
> ...



quello di Ronaldo è più defilato di quello di Totti per dire
ho trovato quello di Tardelli è in Inter-Juventus
al numero 2 Marco Tardelli - Top 10 Goals con la Juventus - YouTube


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2013)

Van Basten in Olanda-Urss 
Roberto Carlos in Real Madrid-Tenerife
Totti in Roma-Sampdoria
Pauleta in PSG-Marsiglia
Lampard in Chelsea-Barcellona
Cruijff con l'Ajax
George Best con il Manchester
Cristiano Ronaldo in Spagna-Portogallo
Tardelli in Inter-Juventus [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Van Basten in Olanda-Urss
> Roberto Carlos in Real Madrid-Tenerife
> Totti in Roma-Sampdoria
> Pauleta in PSG-Marsiglia
> ...



si, ne manca solo uno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2013)

trovato
Vieri in Atletico Madrid-Paok
Gol de Christian Vieri Atletico de Madrid vs Paok.wmv - YouTube


----------



## jaws (5 Maggio 2013)

Quello di ravanelli proprio non vi piace?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quello di ravanelli proprio non vi piace?



me l'ero proprio scordato...cmq non trovo il video


----------



## jaws (5 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> me l'ero proprio scordato...cmq non trovo il video



è qua a 0:50
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEskbQIgVvw


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2013)

Vero, vero, quelli di Vieri e Ravanelli li avevo proprio rimossi... quindi la lista per i goal dal fondo sarà:
Van Basten in Olanda-Urss 
Roberto Carlos in Real Madrid-Tenerife
Totti in Roma-Sampdoria
Pauleta in PSG-Marsiglia
Lampard in Chelsea-Barcellona
Cruijff con l'Ajax
George Best con il Manchester
Cristiano Ronaldo in Spagna-Portogallo
Ravanelli in Juventus-Ajax
Vieri in Atletico Madrid-Paok
Tardelli in Juventus-Inter
bisogna rimuoverne uno...

Goal dalla distanza:
Schevchenko in Milan-Juventus
Ibrahimovic in Juventus-Benfica
Henry in Arsenal-Manchester Utd
Maradona in Napoli-Verona
Seedorf in Milan-Inter
Luis Garcia in Liverpool-Juventus
Gerrard in Liverpool-Middlesbrough
Tevez in Argentina-Messico
Cristiano Ronaldo in Real Madrid-Levante
Van Bronckhorst in Olanda-Uruguay
Gerrard in Liverpool-West Ham
anche qui va escluso uno...

Goal al volo:
Mascara in Palermo-Catania
Del Piero in Juventus-Fiorentina
Van Persie in Arsenal-Everton
Almeyda in Parma-Lazio 
Mendieta in Barcellona-Valencia
Rooney in Manchester United-Newcastle
Batistuta in Udinese-Fiorentina
Zidane in Real Madrid-Bayer Leverkusen
Di Canio in West Ham-Wimbledon
Essien in Chelsea-Barcellona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, vero, quelli di Vieri e Ravanelli li avevo proprio rimossi... quindi la lista per i goal dal fondo sarà:
> Van Basten in Olanda-Urss
> Roberto Carlos in Real Madrid-Tenerife
> Totti in Roma-Sampdoria
> ...



per quelli dal fondo togliamo o quello di Pauleta o quello di Ronaldo

dalla distanza direi quello di Luis Garcia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2013)

D'accordo, Ronaldo via dal fondo e Garcia via dalla distanza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'accordo, Ronaldo via dal fondo e Garcia via dalla distanza.



per me Pauleta perchè sennò sono tutti uguali...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2013)

Per te Pauleta perché l'altro è Ronaldo  sentiamo gli altri che dicono, quello di Pauleta è meraviglioso, per velocità di pensiero dopo essersi girato e per tecnica dato l'effetto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per te Pauleta perché l'altro è Ronaldo  sentiamo gli altri che dicono, quello di Pauleta è meraviglioso, per velocità di pensiero dopo essersi girato e per tecnica dato l'effetto.



ahahah no vabbè, almeno nel gol di Ronaldo dribbla e fa un bel pallonetto...gli altri sono tutti uguali Ravanelli, Pauleta, Vieri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahahah no vabbè, almeno nel gol di Ronaldo dribbla e fa un bel pallonetto...gli altri sono tutti uguali Ravanelli, Pauleta, Vieri


Eh ma son dal fondo, Ronaldo è defilato ma ha la porta di fronte e la possibilità di piazzarla, dal fondo hai solo un'opportunità.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh ma son dal fondo, Ronaldo è defilato ma ha la porta di fronte e la possibilità di piazzarla, dal fondo hai solo un'opportunità.



va bene sentiamo l'altri


----------



## jaws (5 Maggio 2013)

Io toglierei Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2013)

Resta da aprire soltanto il topic sui goal dal fondo:
Van Basten in Olanda-Urss 
Roberto Carlos in Real Madrid-Tenerife
Totti in Roma-Sampdoria
Pauleta in PSG-Marsiglia
Lampard in Chelsea-Barcellona
Cruijff con l'Ajax
George Best con il Manchester
Ravanelli in Juventus-Ajax
Vieri in Atletico Madrid-Paok
Tardelli in Juventus-Inter

intanto iniziamo a raccogliere i nomi per le migliori punizioni di sempre:
Maradona in Napoli-Juventus
Roberto Carlos in Brasile-Francia
Gianfranco Zola in Chelsea-Tottenham
Del Piero in Juventus-Zenit
Mihajlovic in Lazio-Chelsea
suggeritene voi altre, non me ne vengono in mente...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2013)

si allora per adesso è fuori CR7...ok facciamo le punizioni

- - - Aggiornato - - -

riaggiorno i sondaggi da fare

1)Gol più bello su punizione
2)Gol più bello in acrobazia
3)Gol più bello su azione personale
4)Gol più bello su azione di squadra
5)Gol più rocambolesco
6)Gol più bello inventato
7)Gol più bello di testa
8)Gol più bello su pallonetto
9)Miglior parata
10)Miglior intervento difensivo
11)Miglior passaggio
12)Miglior Dribbling


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2013)

Acrobazia che intendi? Oppure inventato


----------



## Snake (6 Maggio 2013)

la punizione di Beckam con la Grecia all'Old Trafford non può mancare, fatta col compasso e poi di una importanza capitale


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Maggio 2013)

Ahò, ignorantone del calcio (XD), mi sa che alcuni sondaggi sono ridondanti 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Acrobazia che intendi? Oppure inventato


Mi sa che intende i personaggi di Holly e Benji


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ahò, ignorantone del calcio (XD), *mi sa che alcuni sondaggi sono ridondanti*


Vero, tipo "acrobazia" o "goal inventato". Cambierei il nome da "acrobazia" in semplice "rovesciata", mentre il goal inventato possiamo anche rimuoverlo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> la punizione di Beckam con la Grecia all'Old Trafford non può mancare, fatta col compasso e poi di una importanza capitale


Questo siete chiamati a fare 

Aggiorniamo:
Maradona in Napoli-Juventus
Roberto Carlos in Brasile-Francia
Gianfranco Zola in Chelsea-Tottenham
Del Piero in Juventus-Zenit
Mihajlovic in Lazio-Chelsea
Beckham in Inghilterra-Grecia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, tipo "acrobazia" o "goal inventato". Cambierei il nome da "acrobazia" in semplice "rovesciata", mentre il goal inventato possiamo anche rimuoverlo


Fabry mi deve spiegare che intende per gol inventato 

Fabry scusa se ti tartasso, ma te le cerchi XD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Maggio 2013)

Aggiungo alle punizioni una di Platinì contro il Torino e una di Juninho contro il Bayern.

Maradona in Napoli-Juventus
Roberto Carlos in Brasile-Francia
Gianfranco Zola in Chelsea-Tottenham
Del Piero in Juventus-Zenit
Mihajlovic in Lazio-Chelsea
Beckham in Inghilterra-Grecia
Platinì in Torino-Juventus
Juninho in Bayern Monaco-Lione


----------



## Snake (7 Maggio 2013)

messi vs atletico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Fabry mi deve spiegare che intende per gol inventato
> 
> Fabry scusa se ti tartasso, ma te le cerchi XD



ahahah acrobazia si è rovesciata e inventato intendo delle magie, gol come quello di Ronaldinho contro il Chelsea, il gol annullato di Platini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> messi vs atletico



a questo punto meglio Ronaldinho in Brasile-Inghilterra

poi Aliev in Ucraina-Turchia
Insane freekick! - YouTube

e 1 di Zico e Platini


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Aggiungo alle punizioni una di Platinì contro il Torino e una di Juninho contro il Bayern.
> 
> Maradona in Napoli-Juventus
> Roberto Carlos in Brasile-Francia
> ...


Effenberg in Dinamo Kiev-Bayern Monaco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Maggio 2013)

Maradona in Napoli-Juventus
Roberto Carlos in Brasile-Francia
Gianfranco Zola in Chelsea-Tottenham
Del Piero in Juventus-Zenit
Mihajlovic in Lazio-Chelsea
Beckham in Inghilterra-Grecia
Platinì in Torino-Juventus
Juninho in Bayern Monaco-Lione
Ronaldinho in Brasile-Inghilterra
Messi in Barcellona-Atletico Madrid
Effenberg in Dinamo Kiev-Bayern Monaco
bisogna farne una fuori... scegliete, io dico quella di Sinisa.

Ps: [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] quella di Aliev non vorrei metterla perché ce ne sono tante così, di giocatori sconosciuti, realizzate in maniera assolutamente fortunosa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Maradona in Napoli-Juventus
> Roberto Carlos in Brasile-Francia
> Gianfranco Zola in Chelsea-Tottenham
> Del Piero in Juventus-Zenit
> ...



va bene
cmq direi questa di Zico in Brasile-Scozia e mi stupisce il ragazzo [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] che non l'ha proposta
World Cup best Goals _ Zico - 1982 - YouTube
quindi 2 dobbiamo toglierne


----------



## Snake (7 Maggio 2013)

la punizione di messi è geniale, una parabola quasi impossibile, personalmente premio queste prodezze e non le stecche da 30 metri terra aria che le possono fare in tanti, sennò mettiamo pure quella di Pato con lo Zurigo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> va bene
> cmq direi questa di Zico in Brasile-Scozia e mi stupisce il ragazzo [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] che non l'ha proposta
> World Cup best Goals _ Zico - 1982 - YouTube
> quindi 2 dobbiamo toglierne


Guarda stavolta non ti do dell'ignorante del calcio solo perché sono troppo felice XD ... 

P.S.: quando lo bannate [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Maggio 2013)

Bene, invece di cianciare sceglietene due da togliere 
Io dico Sinisa e la secondo la lascio scegliere a voi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Maggio 2013)

Non mi togliete Effenberg, vi spiezzo....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda stavolta non ti do dell'ignorante del calcio solo perché sono troppo felice XD ...
> 
> P.S.: quando lo bannate [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]?



ahahahah e menomale che l'avevi pure votato al Sondaggio Zico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non mi togliete Effenberg, vi spiezzo....



spezzami  in quel tiro ha avuto pure un po' di fortuna...non possiamo mica togliere specialisti come Mihajlovic, Del Piero ecc.ecc.
l'altra direi di togliere Lionel

e sostituirei quella di Mihajlovic con quella sempre di Sinisa ma in Lazio-Barcellona
Calcio Gol Mihajlovic In Lazio Barcellona - YouTube


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> spezzami  in quel tiro ha avuto pure un po' di fortuna...non possiamo mica togliere specialisti come Mihajlovic, Del Piero ecc.ecc.
> l'altra direi di togliere Lionel
> 
> e sostituirei quella di Mihajlovic con quella sempre di Sinisa ma in Lazio-Barcellona
> Calcio Gol Mihajlovic In Lazio Barcellona - YouTube


Nooooo XD Era telecomandato quel tiro di Effenberg


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

quindi dobbiamo toglierne 2
Splendidi vuole togliere solo Sinisa
io dico Messi e Effenberg
poi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bene, invece di cianciare sceglietene due da togliere
> Io dico Sinisa e la secondo la lascio scegliere a voi


Dico Zico e Sinisa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

e il fenomeno che dice [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] xD
poi altri? [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] [MENTION=451]jaws[/MENTION] e [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] che è tanto che non si vede


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e il fenomeno che dice [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] xD
> poi altri? [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] [MENTION=451]jaws[/MENTION] e [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] che è tanto che non si vede


Sto preparando la tanica di benzina [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]

Voglio dentro Effenberg, quindi tutti i voti che servono per metterci dentro Effenberg vanno bene. Quindi concordo con Splendidi Incisivi XD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2013)

In fondo penso che Ronaldinho, Maradona e Roberto Carlos siano inamovibili; le parabole di Zola e Messi sono dei disegni, delle pennellate, quindi altrettanto inamovibili; quella di Beckham è la punizione, poi c'è quella di Effenberg che è fantascientifica; infine abbiamo le bombe di Juninho e Del Piero. Quelle più normali sono le punizioni di Zico, Platini e Sinisa, in cambio di un'altra alla Effenberg li farei fuori ma dovendone scegliere una, scelgo a caso quella del Roi, giusto perché è lui


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sto preparando la tanica di benzina [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
> 
> Voglio dentro Effenberg, quindi tutti i voti che servono per metterci dentro Effenberg vanno bene. Quindi concordo con Splendidi Incisivi XD



 questi si che sono dei piani


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Maggio 2013)

Ma avete visto il tiro di Effenberg da dietro la porta? Non è una traiettoria normale...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto il tiro di Effenberg da dietro la porta? Non è una traiettoria normale...



la punizione è questa?
FC Bayern VS Dynamo Kiev 1998/1999 (Super Goals) - YouTube


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2013)

Sì... fantascienza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì... fantascienza.



mettiamo questa che è fresca fresca
Cristiano Ronaldo Goal vs Malaga 8.5.2013 HD - YouTube


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2013)

No dai, non sei credibile col tuo Ronaldo   e poi non è così difficile, pollo il portiere dai.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No dai, non sei credibile col tuo Ronaldo   e poi non è così difficile, pollo il portiere dai.



scherzavo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la punizione è questa?
> FC Bayern VS Dynamo Kiev 1998/1999 (Super Goals) - YouTube


Sì è questa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mettiamo questa che è fresca fresca
> Cristiano Ronaldo Goal vs Malaga 8.5.2013 HD - YouTube


Ronaldo che non ne azzecca una da millemila anni XD

Ora sto preparando il gas nervino comunque, dopo la benzina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2013)

Allora ci decidiamo o no per le punizioni?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora ci decidiamo o no per le punizioni?



e avete vinto voi, visto che non viene nessuno
vabbè visto che per il Sondaggio della Distanza c'è pareggio, decidiamo quì il vincitore tra il gol di Henry e quello di Gerrard contro il Middlesbrough
io dico Henry


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2013)

Titì 

Ps: faremo un sondaggio anche per i migliori rigori? No perché stavo preparando la lista per i migliori pallonetti e avevo inserito un paio di rigori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2013)

Per le punizioni, però, si potrebbe mettere quella di Sinisa col Barça, che è perfetta, al posto di Le Roi.
Allora propongo le liste per i prossimi sondaggi:
Punizioni
Maradona in Napoli-Juventus
Roberto Carlos in Brasile-Francia
Gianfranco Zola in Chelsea-Tottenham
Del Piero in Juventus-Zenit
Mihajlovic in Lazio-Barcellona
Beckham in Inghilterra-Grecia
Juninho in Bayern Monaco-Lione
Ronaldinho in Brasile-Inghilterra
Messi in Barcellona-Atletico Madrid
Effenberg in Dinamo Kiev-Bayern Monaco
Fondo
Van Basten in Olanda-Urss 
Roberto Carlos in Real Madrid-Tenerife
Totti in Roma-Sampdoria
Pauleta in PSG-Marsiglia
Lampard in Chelsea-Barcellona
Cruijff con l'Ajax
George Best con il Manchester
Ravanelli in Juventus-Ajax
Vieri in Atletico Madrid-Paok
Tardelli in Juventus-Inter


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Titì
> 
> Ps: faremo un sondaggio anche per i migliori rigori? No perché stavo preparando la lista per i migliori pallonetti e avevo inserito un paio di rigori.



i pallonetti facciamoli a parte...per i rigori direi di no
sentiamo che dice il ragazzo con la benza [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2013)

Allora ho già due abbozzi di liste per le rovesciate e per i pallonetti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per le punizioni, però, si potrebbe mettere quella di Sinisa col Barça, che è perfetta, al posto di Le Roi.
> Allora propongo le liste per i prossimi sondaggi:
> Punizioni
> Maradona in Napoli-Juventus
> ...



yes! l'avevo proposta pure io quella di Sinisa contro il Barca


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2013)

Effettivamente è perfetta, quelle di Zico, Platini e Sinisa col Chelsea sono abbastanza normali.


----------



## Liuke (9 Maggio 2013)

Ma dal fondo ci potrebbe stare anche quello di di natale no?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Ma dal fondo ci potrebbe stare anche quello di di natale no?



mmm e per chi?? l'unico che si potrebbe togliere è Pauleta


----------



## Liuke (9 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mmm e per chi?? l'unico che si potrebbe togliere è Pauleta



boh sarà ma io lo preferisco anche a quello di totti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> boh sarà ma io lo preferisco anche a quello di totti



addirittura a quello di Francesco??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2013)

Non lo inserirei anche per mantenere una certa eterogeneità, altrimenti metteremmo soltanto gente italiana e goal della serie A.


----------



## Liuke (10 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> addirittura a quello di Francesco??



Boh si mi sembra che abbia quel non so che in piu' ahah
Cmnq se nn lo si inserisce nn fa niente tanto lo si sa gia chi vince il sondaggio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Boh si mi sembra che abbia quel non so che in piu' ahah
> Cmnq se nn lo si inserisce nn fa niente tanto lo si sa gia chi vince il sondaggio



secondo me non è scontato cmq direi di fare come ha detto Splendidi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Maggio 2013)

Scusate ragazzi per la mancanza di partecipazione in questi ultimi sondaggi, ma non c'ho la testa in questi giorni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Scusate ragazzi per la mancanza di partecipazione in questi ultimi sondaggi, ma non c'ho la testa in questi giorni



macchè tranquillo e lascia stare la benzina


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2013)

ho aggiornato il primo post con tutti i vincitori


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2013)

Rovesciate:
Rooney in Manchester United-Manchester City
Ibrahimovic in Svezia-Inghilterra
Van Basten in Ajax-Den Bosch
Bressan in Fiorentina-Barcellona
Djoarkaeff in Roma-Inter
Rivaldo in Barcellona-Valencia
Ronaldinho in Barcellona-Villareal
Van Basten in Milan-Goteborg

Goal a pallonetto:
Cantona in Manchester-Sunderland
Totti in Roma-Inter
Vicente in Atletico Madrid-Valencia
Messi in Argentina-Messico
Totti in Italia-Olanda
Panenka in Germania-Cecoslovacchia
Savicevic in Milan-Barcellona
Raul in Real Madrid-Anderlecht

Che ne dite?  però ne mancano due in entrambi i sondaggi. Quello sulle rovesciate, per la qualità delle rovesciate, è da


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rovesciate:
> Rooney in Manchester United-Manchester City
> Ibrahimovic in Svezia-Inghilterra
> Van Basten in Ajax-Den Bosch
> ...



direi di sostituire quella di Totti in Italia-Olanda con quella sempre di Totti, ma in Roma-Lazio
Ibrahimovic in Inter-Regina
questo di Best al posto di Panenka
Delizioso pallonetto di George Best - YouTube
Maradona in Napoli-Lazio al posto di Vicente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2013)

D'accordo col cambio Totti per Totti, poi come ultimi due penso vadano bene Maradona e Best. Panenka lo vorrei lasciare, alla memoria, però al suo posto ci starebbe bene quello di Ibra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2013)

bene in rovesciata aggiungiamo
Mexes in Anderlecht-Milan
Vialli in Juventus-Cremonese


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Maggio 2013)

Rovesciate:
Rooney in Manchester United-Manchester City
Ibrahimovic in Svezia-Inghilterra
Van Basten in Ajax-Den Bosch
Bressan in Fiorentina-Barcellona
Djoarkaeff in Roma-Inter
Rivaldo in Barcellona-Valencia
Ronaldinho in Barcellona-Villareal
Van Basten in Milan-Goteborg
Mexes in Milan-Anderlecht
Vialli in Juventus-Cremonese

Goal a pallonetto:
Cantona in Manchester-Sunderland
Totti in Roma-Inter
Vicente in Atletico Madrid-Valencia
Messi in Argentina-Messico
Totti in Roma-Lazio
Maradona in Napoli-Lazio
Savicevic in Milan-Barcellona
Raul in Real Madrid-Anderlecht
Ibrahimovic in Inter-Reggina
George Best in Manchester Utd-???


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rovesciate:
> Rooney in Manchester United-Manchester City
> Ibrahimovic in Svezia-Inghilterra
> Van Basten in Ajax-Den Bosch
> ...


Due fantastici gol con pallonetto sono stati quelli di Suker in Croazia-Danimarca e il gol di Ricken in Borussia Dortmund-Juventus.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Tra le rovesciate c'è il gol di Luiso in Piacenza-Milan e la fantastica rovesciata di Batistuta in Udinese-Fiorentina.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Due fantastici gol con pallonetto sono stati quelli di Suker in Croazia-Danimarca e il gol di Ricken in Borussia Dortmund-Juventus.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Tra le rovesciate c'è il gol di Luiso in Piacenza-Milan e la fantastica rovesciata di Batistuta in Udinese-Fiorentina.



per me quello di Ricken al posto di quello di Vicente

e la rovesciata di Batistuta al posto di quella di Van Basten con l'Ajax


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2013)

Comunque uno di Suker tra i pallonetti lo metterei... era uno specialista, ne ha fatti diversi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Due fantastici gol con pallonetto sono stati quelli di Suker in Croazia-Danimarca e il gol di Ricken in Borussia Dortmund-Juventus.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Tra le rovesciate c'è il gol di Luiso in Piacenza-Milan e la fantastica rovesciata di Batistuta in Udinese-Fiorentina.


Luiso può andare al posto di Vialli, Batistuta davvero non saprei al posto di chi metterlo, a parte le ultime due, le prime otto sono intoccabili. Ricken e Suker ok ma al posto di chi?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Luiso può andare al posto di Vialli, Batistuta davvero non saprei al posto di chi metterlo, a parte le ultime due, le prime otto sono intoccabili. Ricken e Suker ok ma al posto di chi?


Batistuta al posto di Mexès e Luiso al posto di Vialli. 

Ricken al posto di Vicente credo... no? Suker è un problema... comunque guarda il topic di Suker in pianeta calcio, i gol numero 4, 2 e 1 sono fantastici e tutti e tre con pallonetto. A me di Suker personalmente piace molto il gol contro la Danimarca, con controllo a seguire e pallonetto millimetrico. 
Guarda, ho visto il gol di Raul, è simile a quello di Suker contro la Danimarca, ma mi pare che quello di Suker sia più bello.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Batistuta al posto di Mexès e Luiso al posto di Vialli.
> 
> Ricken al posto di Vicente credo... no? Suker è un problema... comunque guarda il topic di Suker in pianeta calcio, i gol numero 4, 2 e 1 sono fantastici e tutti e tre con pallonetto. A me di Suker personalmente piace molto il gol contro la Danimarca, con controllo a seguire e pallonetto millimetrico.
> Guarda, ho visto il gol di Raul, è simile a quello di Suker contro la Danimarca, ma mi pare che quello di Suker sia più bello.



io rimango su Batistuta al posto di quello di Van Basten con l'Ajax...quello di Mexes è bellissimo dai, stop e rovesciata
Ricken si al posto di Vicente...d'accordo a mettere Suker al posto di Raul


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Maggio 2013)

Quello di Luiso secondo me è più bello di quello di Mexès. Dai non si può togliere Van Basten. Vialli ha fatto un gol bello, ma non me la sento di metterlo tra i top ten dei gol in rovesciata... Batistuta da fuori area ha tirato una legnata imprendibile, è un gol da grande attaccante secondo me.
Sentiamo cosa ne pensa anche [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e gli altri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quello di Luiso secondo me è più bello di quello di Mexès. Dai non si può togliere Van Basten. Vialli ha fatto un gol bello, ma non me la sento di metterlo tra i top ten dei gol in rovesciata... Batistuta da fuori area ha tirato una legnata imprendibile, è un gol da grande attaccante secondo me.
> Sentiamo cosa ne pensa anche [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e gli altri.



almeno per premiare qualche specialista...Vialli lo era


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2013)

Quelli di Van Basten sono inamovibili, Luiso al posto di Vialli ci sta, in fondo la rovesciata di Vialli è una delle tante. Batistuta al posto di Mexes non mi convince, voglio dire: è il nome che sta facendo la differenza perché quella di Mexes è un capolavoro.

Per quanto riguarda i pallonetti sono d'accordo Ricken e Suker al posto di Raul e Vicente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Maggio 2013)

Sarà che quella di Mexès la vedo più come una cosa fatta a caso XD... però no dai è un bel gol anche quello di Mexès. Più che altro di Batistuta quello che sorprende è la forza che è riuscito a imprimere alla palla: le rovesciate da fuori area sono spesso tiri a palombella, quella di Bati no, è diversa dalle altre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quello di Luiso secondo me è più bello di quello di Mexès. Dai non si può togliere Van Basten. Vialli ha fatto un gol bello, ma non me la sento di metterlo tra i top ten dei gol in rovesciata... Batistuta da fuori area ha tirato una legnata imprendibile, è un gol da grande attaccante secondo me.
> Sentiamo cosa ne pensa anche [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e gli altri.


In fondo potremmo dirlo anche di Luiso, che è stata fatta a caso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In fondo potremmo dirlo anche di Luiso, che è stata fatta a caso


Ok, vediamo cosa ne dite del mitico Hugo Sanchez (al posto di Mexès o Luiso, vedete voi, però questa è fantastica)... basta che andate sul tubo e scrivete Hugo Sanchez rovesciata...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ok, vediamo cosa ne dite del mitico Hugo Sanchez (al posto di Mexès o Luiso, vedete voi, però questa è fantastica)... basta che andate sul tubo e scrivete Hugo Sanchez rovesciata...


Vero, ce la siam scordata. Allora mettiamo dentro Batistuta e Sanchez.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, ce la siam scordata. Allora mettiamo dentro Batistuta e Sanchez.


Concordo, al posto di Mexès e Vialli nella lista (fuori anche Luiso dalla top ten ovvio). 

Sono gol di grandi attaccanti d'altronde.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2013)

Però non sono un granché d'accordo a togliere Raul, anche lui in fondo era uno specialista di pallonetti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Maggio 2013)

Che dici, togliamo Best allora?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2013)

Uhm... sì.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Rovesciate:
Rooney in Manchester United-Manchester City
Ibrahimovic in Svezia-Inghilterra
Van Basten in Ajax-Den Bosch
Bressan in Fiorentina-Barcellona
Djoarkaeff in Roma-Inter
Rivaldo in Barcellona-Valencia
Ronaldinho in Barcellona-Villareal
Van Basten in Milan-Goteborg
Sanchez in Real Madrid-???
Batistuta in Fiorentina-udinese

Goal a pallonetto:
Cantona in Manchester-Sunderland
Totti in Roma-Inter
Ricken in Borussia Dortmund-Juventus
Messi in Argentina-Messico
Totti in Roma-Lazio
Maradona in Napoli-Lazio
Savicevic in Milan-Barcellona
Raul in Real Madrid-Anderlecht
Ibrahimovic in Inter-Reggina
Suker in Croazia-Danimarca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Maggio 2013)

Ok concordo sulle rovesciata, sui pallonetti no...Best ha fatto un pallonetto pazzesco, diverso da tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Maggio 2013)

Onestamente non mi sembra niente di eccezionale il pallonetto di George.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Onestamente non mi sembra niente di eccezionale il pallonetto di George.



che???Delizioso pallonetto di George Best - YouTube


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Maggio 2013)

Ho capito però è un pallonetto abbastanza normale, gli altri in lista sono chiaramente di un altro livello.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho capito però è un pallonetto abbastanza normale, gli altri in lista sono chiaramente di un altro livello.



eh ma che precisione...io apprezzo anche l'idea
chi ti fa un pallonetto da quella posizione con 4-5 giocatori davanti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Onestamente non mi sembra niente di eccezionale il pallonetto di George.


Quoto. Non voglio sminuire Best, ma non mi sembra da top ten sinceramente il suo pallonetto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> eh ma che precisione...io apprezzo anche l'idea
> chi ti fa un pallonetto da quella posizione con 4-5 giocatori davanti


Però la palla rimbalza e il portiere è fuori dai pali, gli altri pallonetti in lista sono molto più difficili e spettacolari, chi per la distanza, chi per la precisione del tocco, chi per la coordinazione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quoto. Non voglio sminuire Best, ma non mi sembra da top ten sinceramente il suo pallonetto.



voi 2 vi siete alleati 
vabbè avete ri-vinto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> eh ma che precisione...io apprezzo anche l'idea
> chi ti fa un pallonetto da quella posizione con 4-5 giocatori davanti


La palla gli rimbalza, è più facile fare un gol del genere che un cucchiaio in corsa come quello di Suker ad esempio o il gol di Raul.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> voi 2 vi siete alleati
> vabbè avete ri-vinto


ahahahah sciocco no XD

Best l'avevi proposto te? Nell'elenco era quello meno difficile da fare, cioè ti ho spiegato, la palla gli rimbalza davanti, il portiere è fuori dai pali, lo puoi fare pure te a calcetto con gli amici un gol così.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Maggio 2013)

Ok quindi dopo apro questi 2 Sondaggi

Rovesciate:
Rooney in Manchester United-Manchester City
Ibrahimovic in Svezia-Inghilterra
Van Basten in Ajax-Den Bosch
Bressan in Fiorentina-Barcellona
Djoarkaeff in Roma-Inter
Rivaldo in Barcellona-Valencia
Ronaldinho in Barcellona-Villareal
Van Basten in Milan-Goteborg
Sanchez in Real Madrid-???
Batistuta in Fiorentina-udinese

Goal a pallonetto:
Cantona in Manchester-Sunderland
Totti in Roma-Inter
Ricken in Borussia Dortmund-Juventus
Messi in Argentina-Messico
Totti in Roma-Lazio
Maradona in Napoli-Lazio
Savicevic in Milan-Barcellona
Raul in Real Madrid-Anderlecht
Ibrahimovic in Inter-Reggina
Suker in Croazia-Danimarca

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ora mancano
1)Gol più bello su azione personale
2)Gol più bello su azione di squadra
3)Gol più rocambolesco
4)Gol più bello di testa
5)Miglior parata
6)Miglior intervento difensivo
7)Miglior passaggio
8)Miglior Dribbling
9)Miglior Esultanza


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Maggio 2013)

ho aggiunto anche l'esultanza più bella...
ora facciamo le azioni personali e le azioni di squadra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2013)

Su pallonetto l'abbiamo appena fatto e per piacere, togli quel "goal inventato"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Su pallonetto l'abbiamo appena fatto e per piacere, togli quel "goal inventato"



 ok


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2013)

Per quanto riguarda le azioni di squadra:
Milan-Sampdoria, Serie A 2003-2004
Inter-Ajax, Champions League 2002-2003
Un Bayer Leverkusen-Bayern con goal di Berbatov.
Argentina-Grecia, Mondiali 1994.
Poi non saprei, suggerite...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2013)

Tra le azioni personali invece:
Ibrahimovic in Ajax-Nac Breda
Messi in Barcellona-Real Madrid
Weah in Milan-Verona
Messi in Barcellona-Getafe
Kakà in Milan-Manchester Utd
suggerite...


----------



## Principe (14 Maggio 2013)

Una incredibile di Ronaldo nel Barcellona che si fa fuori tutta la squadra avversaria , nn mi ricordo chi , e' del 97 se nn erro vado a ricordi


----------



## Snake (14 Maggio 2013)

di messi ne andrebbero messi 7-8


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda le azioni di squadra:
> Milan-Sampdoria, Serie A 2003-2004
> Inter-Ajax, Champions League 2002-2003
> Un Bayer Leverkusen-Bayern con goal di Berbatov.
> ...



Barcellona-Arsenal Champions League 2010-2011 gol Messi
poi ce n'era uno di Van Nistelrooy pazzesco con il Real Madrid...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tra le azioni personali invece:
> Ibrahimovic in Ajax-Nac Breda
> Messi in Barcellona-Real Madrid
> Weah in Milan-Verona
> ...



Henry in Arsenal-Tottenham
Cruijff il 5 Johan Cruijff - Top 5 Goals - AFC Ajax - YouTube
Best il 2 George Best: Top 10 Goals - YouTube
quello di Ronaldo che dice Principe
e ci sarebbe uno di C.Ronaldo con il Manchester
dobbiamo metterne pure qualcuno vecchio


----------



## Principe (14 Maggio 2013)

Trovato Ronaldo nel Barcellona contro il compostela , salta mezza squadra e goal , secondo me e' da mettere  il fenomeno che roba


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Barcellona-Arsenal Champions League 2010-2011 gol Messi
> poi ce n'era uno di Van Nistelrooy pazzesco con il Real Madrid...


Ma quale goal? Non vedo nessuna grande azione di squadra.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Henry in Arsenal-Tottenham
> Cruijff il 5 Johan Cruijff - Top 5 Goals - AFC Ajax - YouTube
> Best il 2 George Best: Top 10 Goals - YouTube
> quello di Ronaldo che dice Principe
> ...


Cercherei qualcosa di più elaborato rispetto a quelli di Cruijff e di Best, voglio dire: visto quelli in lista che razza di goal sono? Ronaldo e Henry quali? Metti i video.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> Una incredibile di Ronaldo nel Barcellona che si fa fuori tutta la squadra avversaria , nn mi ricordo chi , e' del 97 se nn erro vado a ricordi


Giusto, ho capito a quale ti riferisci.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Aggiorniamo:
Ibrahimovic in Ajax-Nac Breda
Messi in Barcellona-Real Madrid
Weah in Milan-Verona
Messi in Barcellona-Getafe
Kakà in Milan-Manchester Utd
Ronaldo in Barcellona-Compostela


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quale goal? Non vedo nessuna grande azione di squadra.
> 
> 
> Cercherei qualcosa di più elaborato rispetto a quelli di Cruijff e di Best, voglio dire: visto quelli in lista che razza di goal sono? Ronaldo e Henry quali? Metti i video.
> ...



Henry Thierry Henry Goal vs. Tottenham Hotspur - YouTube
C.Ronaldo non trovo il video
ovviamente il gol di Diego non lo mettiamo vero??
io vorrei metterli Cruijff e Best


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2013)

Se si trova qualcosa di meglio rispetto a Cruijff e Best... quello di Diego vincerebbe a mani basse 

Ps: Henry lì, in fondo, fa soltanto una cavalcata senza fronteggiare nessun avversario, non lo inserirei.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se si trova qualcosa di meglio rispetto a Cruijff e Best... quello di Diego vincerebbe a mani basse
> 
> Ps: Henry lì, in fondo, fa soltanto una cavalcata senza fronteggiare nessun avversario, non lo inserirei.



Ok...ma di Henry per me ci deve essere...o quello oppure questo
il 2 Thierry Henry Top 25 goals - YouTube


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2013)

Beh sì, il secondo ci può stare... nell'altro che hai linkato non salta nessuno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tra le azioni personali invece:
> Ibrahimovic in Ajax-Nac Breda
> Messi in Barcellona-Real Madrid
> Weah in Milan-Verona
> ...


Ronaldo in Barcellona-Compostela
Baggio in Napoli-Fiorentina
Del Piero in Juventus-Napoli
Ronaldinho in Real Madrid-Barcellona
Ronaldo in Barcellona-Valencia
Kakà in Milan-Fenerbahce
Butragueno in Real Madrid-Cadice

L'ora è tarda, magari ho invertito le squadre in casa e trasferta, bisogna controllare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda le azioni di squadra:
> Milan-Sampdoria, Serie A 2003-2004
> Inter-Ajax, Champions League 2002-2003
> Un Bayer Leverkusen-Bayern con goal di Berbatov.
> ...


Spagna-Ucraina 4-0 ai mondiali 2006 con gol di Torres (il quarto gol)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Maggio 2013)

per adesso sono 10...però regà dobbiamo metterne qualcuno vecchio
ho tolto quello di Ronaldo con il Valencia, Kakà con il Fenerbache, Butragueno e Torres

Ibrahimovic in Ajax-Nac Breda
Messi in Barcellona-Real Madrid
Weah in Milan-Verona
Messi in Barcellona-Getafe
Kakà in Milan-Manchester Utd
Henry con l'Arsenal
Ronaldo in Barcellona-Compostela
Baggio in Napoli-Fiorentina
Del Piero in Juventus-Napoli
Ronaldinho in Real Madrid-Barcellona


----------



## Snake (15 Maggio 2013)

non per dire ma Menez ne avrebbe fatto uno clamoroso poche settimane fa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2013)

Ibrahimovic in Ajax-Nac Breda
Messi in Barcellona-Real Madrid
Weah in Milan-Verona
Messi in Barcellona-Getafe
Kakà in Milan-Manchester Utd
Ronaldo in Barcellona-Compostela
Baggio in Napoli-Fiorentina
Ronaldinho in Real Madrid-Barcellona
Butragueno in Real Madrid-Cadice

Io proporrei questa lista, con un ultimo posto da aggiungere. Ho tolto Ronaldo col Valencia e Kakà col Fenerbache perché già ce n'è uno per entrambi [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] qual è quello di Del Piero col Napoli?

Ps: vediamo se c'è qualcosa di meglio di Baggio perché è vero che fa una falcata impressionante però alla fine fa "soltanto" due dribbling.

L'altra lista:
Milan-Sampdoria, Serie A 2003-2004
Inter-Ajax, Champions League 2002-2003
Un Bayer Leverkusen-Bayern con goal di Berbatov
Argentina-Grecia, Mondiali 1994
Spagna-Ucraina 4-0, Mondiali 2006(Torres)


----------



## Snake (15 Maggio 2013)

Di Messi io propongo quello contro il Real Saragoza


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Maggio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Di Messi io propongo quello contro il Real Saragoza



bellissimo, ma 2 di Lionel vanno benissimo

nell'altra lista dobbiamo metterne qualcuno del Barca di Guardiola


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic in Ajax-Nac Breda
> Messi in Barcellona-Real Madrid
> Weah in Milan-Verona
> Messi in Barcellona-Getafe
> ...


E' il gol di Del Piero in Juventus-Napoli 2-2, credo che fosse l'anno 1998


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' il gol di Del Piero in Juventus-Napoli 2-2, credo che fosse l'anno 1998


Bello però ne inserirei qualcun'altro con più dribbling.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2013)

Ibrahimovic in Ajax-Nac Breda
Messi in Barcellona-Real Madrid
Weah in Milan-Verona
Messi in Barcellona-Getafe
Kakà in Milan-Manchester Utd
Ronaldo in Barcellona-Compostela
Baggio in Napoli-Fiorentina
Ronaldinho in Real Madrid-Barcellona
Butragueno in Real Madrid-Cadice
Messi in Barcellona-Real Saragozza
Ronaldo in Barcellona-Valencia

Che dite? Visto che non arrivano suggerimenti li inserirei quelli di Messi con il Saragozza e di Ronaldo contro il Valencia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic in Ajax-Nac Breda
> Messi in Barcellona-Real Madrid
> Weah in Milan-Verona
> Messi in Barcellona-Getafe
> ...



per me fuori gli ultimi 3 per
Van Nistelrooy in Manchester-Fulham
uno di Shevchenko a S.Siro ma non mi ricordo contro chi l'ha fatto, oppure un altro sempre di Sheva con la Dinamo Kiev negli anni 90
Best in America George Best wondergoal - YouTube


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2013)

Quello di Best no dai, su un campo da football contro dei dopolavoristi  quello di Ruud ci sta, quelli di Sheva quali sono?
Allora per variare un po' mettiamo Del Piero, Van Niestlrooy e Henry al posto di Saragozza, Valencia e Butragueno. Se trovi quello di Shevchenko vediamo al posto di chi metterlo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quello di Best no dai, su un campo da football contro dei dopolavoristi  quello di Ruud ci sta, quelli di Sheva quali sono?
> Allora per variare un po' mettiamo Del Piero, Van Niestlrooy e Henry al posto di Saragozza, Valencia e Butragueno. Se trovi quello di Shevchenko vediamo al posto di chi metterlo.



ok per best 
cmq sono 11 in lista...quello di Sheva non riesco a trovarlo, vediamo se lo trova qualcuno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2013)

Senza Sheva sono 10


----------



## Snake (15 Maggio 2013)

di sheva parlate del coast to coast col Bari?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Maggio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> di sheva parlate del coast to coast col Bari?



giusto era contro il Bari...e quell'altro più bello che ha fatto con la Dinamo Kiev negli anni 90?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Maggio 2013)

Sì, però resiste soltanto alla carica di un giocatore, non ne salta quattro o cinque.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ibrahimovic in Ajax-Nac Breda
Messi in Barcellona-Real Madrid
Weah in Milan-Verona
Messi in Barcellona-Getafe
Kakà in Milan-Manchester Utd
Ronaldo in Barcellona-Compostela
Baggio in Napoli-Fiorentina
Ronaldinho in Real Madrid-Barcellona
Butragueno in Real Madrid-Cadice
Del Piero in Napoli-Juventus


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Maggio 2013)

quello con la Dinamo è più bello...però vabbè se nessuno lo trova
l'altra lista che facciamo? solo 6 nomi ci sono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Maggio 2013)

La lista proposta sopra può andare?

L'altra, per adesso, è questa:
Milan-Sampdoria, Serie A 2003-2004
Inter-Ajax, Champions League 2002-2003
Un Bayer Leverkusen-Bayern con goal di Berbatov
Argentina-Grecia, Mondiali 1994
Spagna-Ucraina 4-0, Mondiali 2006(Torres)

Suggerite qualche azione del Barça di Guardiola.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Maggio 2013)

direi di annullare quello di squadra...ora facciamo questi
1)Gol più rocambolesco
2)Gol più bello di testa
3)Miglior parata
4)Miglior intervento difensivo
5)Miglior passaggio
6)Miglior Dribbling
7)Miglior Esultanza


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2013)

li famo? [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] [MENTION=451]jaws[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2013)

Per la miglior azione personale la lista proposta sopra da me? Ho cercato di variarla inserendo un po' tutti.

Lista dei migliori dribbling:
Ronaldo in Inter-Shalke 04
Ronaldinho al minuto 1:15, al minuto 4:13 e al minuto 5:01[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIqIuOPs5PQ]
Cafu su Nedved in Lazio-Roma
Zidane al minuto 1:00 e al minuto 2:31[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhVp9VUkcew]
Bergkamp in Arsenal-Newcastle

Suggeritene altri...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per la miglior azione personale la lista proposta sopra da me? Ho cercato di variarla inserendo un po' tutti.
> 
> Lista dei migliori dribbling:
> Ronaldo in Inter-Shalke 04
> ...



io direi di togliere quel sondaggio...non arriviamo a 10 opzioni
e vorrei togliere anche il gol rocambolesco e di testa
per me possiamo iniziare con il dribbling

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per la miglior azione personale la lista proposta sopra da me? Ho cercato di variarla inserendo un po' tutti.
> 
> Lista dei migliori dribbling:
> Ronaldo in Inter-Shalke 04
> ...



io direi di togliere quel sondaggio...non arriviamo a 10 opzioni
e vorrei togliere anche il gol rocambolesco e di testa
per me possiamo iniziare con il dribbling


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2013)

Veramente per l'azione personale ci siamo arrivati a dieci opzioni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Veramente per l'azione personale ci siamo arrivati a dieci opzioni



per l'azione personale ho già aperto il Sondaggio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2013)

Ok, per il dribbling ho fatto una prima proposta, vediamo gli altri che dicono.

Quello sui colpi di testa si può fare, te ne dico subito tre a memoria:
Mark Hateley in Milan-Inter
Van Basten in Milan-Real Madrid
Cristiano Ronaldo in Barcellona-Real Madrid


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per la miglior azione personale la lista proposta sopra da me? Ho cercato di variarla inserendo un po' tutti.
> 
> Lista dei migliori dribbling:
> Ronaldo in Inter-Shalke 04
> ...



mettiamone 2 di Dinho...direi di togliere quello a 4:13
poi C.Ronaldo al minuto 0:50 El portero del Atlético de Madrid insulta a los aficionados del Real Madrid |Copa del Rey 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2013)

Ehm, hai sbagliato video 

Ps: aggiorna la pagina iniziale del topic


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ehm, hai sbagliato video
> 
> Ps: aggiorna la pagina iniziale del topic



ahahah ecco 0:50http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euMu1SKi-ak
poi bisogna metterne uno di Ibra e Henry


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2013)

Di Ronaldo metterei più quello a 2:00, meraviglioso.

C.Ronaldo al minuto 2:00
Ronaldo in Inter-Shalke 04
Ronaldinho al minuto 1:15 e al minuto 5:01 
Cafu su Nedved in Lazio-Roma
Zidane ad 1:00 e a 2:31 
Bergkamp in Arsenal-Newcastle
E stiamo ad otto...


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Redondo contro il Manchester Real Madrid vs Man U so incredible REDONDO !!! - YouTube
Poi ce n'è uno di Neymar ma al momento non mi ricordo in che partita


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Poi si potrebbe prendere qualcosa da qua Jay-Jay Okocha - The African Maradona - YouTube e qualcosa di Denilson


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Di Ronaldo metterei più quello a 2:00, meraviglioso.
> 
> C.Ronaldo al minuto 2:00
> Ronaldo in Inter-Shalke 04
> ...



no io direi quello a 0:50...al minuto2:00 sono stati polli i difensori
poi giusto quello di Redondo...non trovo il video di Ronaldo in Inter-Shalke
George Best a 1:49 che fa fuori 4 avversari George Best Tribute - YouTube

però Splè stiamo lasciando fuori troppa gente...mettiamone 1 per ogni giocatore
togliamone 1 di Dinho e 1 di Zidane
per Ronaldinho direi di togliere quello a 5:01 e di Zizou quello a 1:00

e direi di mettere Messi a 5:58 George Best Tribute - YouTube
Henry a 1:10 Thierry Henry - YouTube

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Poi si potrebbe prendere qualcosa da qua Jay-Jay Okocha - The African Maradona - YouTube e qualcosa di Denilson



io vorrei inserire più qualche dribblomane


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io vorrei inserire più qualche dribblomane



Stai dicendo che Okocha e Denilson non sono dei dribblomani?
Potrei odiarti per questo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Stai dicendo che Okocha e Denilson non sono dei dribblomani?
> Potrei odiarti per questo



lol anche Zarate è un dribblomane, però vorrei mettere più dei Campionissimi come Ronaldo, Henry, Messi che loro...come volete


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2013)

D'accordo, allora rivediamo la lista:

C.Ronaldo al minuto 2:00
Ronaldo in Inter-Shalke 04
Ronaldinho al minuto 1:15 
Cafu in Lazio-Roma
Zidane a 2:31 
Bergkamp in Arsenal-Newcastle
Redondo in Real Madrid-Manchester Utd
George Best a 1:49
Henry ad 1:10

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] fai sempre casino coi video  mi hai proposto Messi ma c'è sempre il video di Best  Lascerei quello di Ronaldo a 2:00 perché, anche se son stati polli i difensori, credo sia stato molto più bravo lui ad andarsene, quel tipo di dribbling(in mezzo a due o tre) sono meravigliosi.


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Siamo a 9 mettiamo Okocha come decimo e siamo tutti contenti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'accordo, allora rivediamo la lista:
> 
> C.Ronaldo al minuto 2:00
> Ronaldo in Inter-Shalke 04
> ...



ahahahahah era questo il video Top 10 Football Dribblers Ever - YouTube il dribbling è a 5:59...mettiamo Messi o Okocha? io dico Messi
Jaws Okocha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2013)

Dico Messi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Maggio 2013)

adesso facciamo le 10 parate più belle

Buffon vs Zidane http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT6X4ziNYus
Buffon vs Inzaghi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMoqxBZXlY4
Dida vs Ajax http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQWCGWaOyhM
Higuita Scorpione http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCxe4r6SjH0
Zoff vs Inghilterra la 2 parata Dino Zoff saves - England-Italy (0-1) 1973 - YouTube
Yashin vs Germania Yashin - Russia W Germany 1966 - YouTube
Casillas vs Robben 0-0 ROBBEN vs CASILLAS 61' Spain España vs Netherlands Holland Países Bajos Espagne
Preud'homme in ??? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwQvNOB-nLg
Banks vs Pelè http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNLam4RAbg8
Peruzzi vs Roma http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So1wdqBayZ8


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Maggio 2013)

dimmi cosa ne pensi della lista [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
e poi un altra cosa, fra poco facciamo le seconde punte e come vogliamo farle? 10 mi sembrano poche
volevo farne 20 con 2 sondaggi...però è un casino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2013)

Sono d'accordo, è abbastanza varia, ci sono i migliori portieri di sempre: Buffon, Preud'homme, Banks, Yashin, Zoff. Dida non è tra i migliori di sempre ma quella parata con l'Axaj deve esserci, piuttosto cercherei qualcosa di qualche altro grande nome(Mayer, Schmeichel)al posto di Peruzzi, Casillas(dove credo abbia sbagliato Robben)e Higuita che andrebbe meglio in un video degli Harlem Globetrotters


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, è abbastanza varia, ci sono i migliori portieri di sempre: Buffon, Preud'homme, Banks, Yashin, Zoff. Dida non è tra i migliori di sempre ma quella parata con l'Axaj deve esserci, piuttosto cercherei qualcosa di qualche altro grande nome(Mayer, Schmeichel)al posto di Peruzzi, Casillas(dove credo abbia sbagliato Robben)e Higuita che andrebbe meglio in un video degli Harlem Globetrotters



okok e per gli attaccanti?


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

propongo:
Julio Sergio vs Lazio 0910 AS Roma - Lazio: Julio Sergio Parata con Commento CARLO ZAMPA - YouTube
Dida vs Nedved Dida vs. Nedved - YouTube
Oliver Kahn ai mondiali 2002 Top 5 Saves - Oliver Kahn - World Cup 2002 - YouTube


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2013)

Buffon vs Zidane Paratona Gigi Buffon Finale Mondiali Germania 2006 Italia VS Francia - YouTube
Buffon vs Inzaghi Buffon vs Inzaghi - YouTube
Dida vs Ajax dida - YouTube
Zoff vs Inghilterra la 2 parata http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF-hR11_3_M
Yashin vs Germania http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXylf3zaeM0
Preud'homme in ??? Best Save Ever |HD| - YouTube
Banks vs Pelè Greatest Ever Goalkeeper Save - Gordon Banks Saves from Pele - YouTube
Kahn vs USA Top 5 Saves - Oliver Kahn - World Cup 2002 - YouTube
Peter Schmeichel a 1:57 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzfConGQl8Y
Pfaff vs Argentina al minuto 0:04 Jean Marie Pfaff saves - YouTube


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2013)

fatto, ora ho sistemato...ho voluto mettere Abbiati perchè quella parata è fresca fresca ed è stata strepitosa

cmq Interventi Difensivi

Nesta vs Messi Nesta Vs Messi - YouTube
Nesta vs Ronaldo Alessandro Nesta VS Ronaldo - YouTube
Baresi vs Romario al minuto 3:00 Franco Baresi vs Brazil - World Cup Usa '94 - Commento di Bruno Pizzul - YouTube
Stam vs Eto'o al minuto 2:24 Jaap Stam - Rebel Monster - YouTube
Thuram vs Ronaldo al minuto 2:36 Lilian Thuram - YouTube
Cannavaro vs Shevchenko Cannavaro Owns Shevchenko - YouTube

poi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2013)

Delittuoso non mettere Schmeichel, comunque 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ps: Quelli di Thuram, Stam e Nesta su Ronaldo sono abbastanza normali, ne sceglierei altri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2013)

Raccoglierei anche i nomi per i colpi di testa:
Van Basten in Milan-Real Madrid
Hateley in Milan-Inter
C.Ronaldo in Barcellona-Real Madrid
Serena in Cesena-Inter


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Delittuoso non mettere Schmeichel, comunque
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ps: Quelli di Thuram, Stam e Nesta su Ronaldo sono abbastanza normali, ne sceglierei altri.



eh ma hanno fermato uno dei più forti di sempre...di Nesta volevo mettere il tackle su Gerrard oppure su Rooney, ma non trovo i video


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Raccoglierei anche i nomi per i colpi di testa:
> Van Basten in Milan-Real Madrid
> Hateley in Milan-Inter
> C.Ronaldo in Barcellona-Real Madrid
> Serena in Cesena-Inter



Vieri in Lazio-Maiorca lazio mallorca gol di vieri COPPA DELLE COPPE - YouTube
Batistuta in Sampdoria-Fiorentina Batistuta gol di testa da fuori area alla Sampdoria 1995 - YouTube
Gullit in Olanda-Urss GULLIT - against soviet union 1988 - YouTube
Messi in Barcellona-Manchester United http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe15uHGeKVU

e siamo a 8


----------



## Snake (24 Maggio 2013)

Larsoon, ora non ricordo contro chi ma mi pare fosse un gol con la Svezia in un europeo


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2013)

per i colpi di testa cercate qualcuno dei grandi arieti tipo Bierhoff e Trezeguet. Ce n'è uno bellissimo di Cristiano Ronaldo (quello contro lo United quest'anno se non sbaglio). Senza dimenticare Ambrosini, Stam, Materazzi e Shevchenko. Vi aiuterei volentieri ma ho poco tempo per visionare i video. Però ricordo molto bene dei gran gol di testa dei giocatori che ho elencato.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2013)

p.s. c'è un gol di testa di Gullit, in Milan-Pisa e in un altra partita che non ricordo. Cercatelo. Per me è di gran lunga supoeriore a quello contro l'unione sovietica.

edit: trovato. Gol Indimenticabili - Ruud Gullit vs. Pisa (3-1) - YouTube A 2.46 c'è l'altro gol che ricordavo. Splendido. Qui si vede meglio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MijEYSGWR7o a 09:19. Contro il Bari.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2013)

si di C.Ronaldo mettiamo quello contro il Manchester Cristiano Ronaldo Amazing Header vs Manchester United - 1st Leg 02/13/2013 - YouTube
e ovviamente non può mancare quello di Pelè in Brasile-Italia PELE head gaol vs Italy [WORLD CUP FINAL 1970] - YouTube
e siamo a 10

se volete togliere qualcuno ditelo pure


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2013)

in porta Abbiati contro Bucchi fu spledida. 
Interventi difensivi ricordo uno di Baresi su Ravanelli. Nesta vs Messi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si di C.Ronaldo mettiamo quello contro il Manchester Cristiano Ronaldo Amazing Header vs Manchester United - 1st Leg 02/13/2013 - YouTube
> e ovviamente non può mancare quello di Pelè in Brasile-Italia PELE head gaol vs Italy [WORLD CUP FINAL 1970] - YouTube
> e siamo a 10
> 
> se volete togliere qualcuno ditelo pure



quello di gullit contro l'Urss per uno dei due che ho segnalato, molto più belli.


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

Di testa si potrebbe cercare qualcosa di Salas o di Zamorano,


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> in porta Abbiati contro Bucchi fu spledida.
> Interventi difensivi ricordo uno di Baresi su Ravanelli. Nesta vs Messi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Ok, le parate cmq le abbiamo già fatte

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Di testa si potrebbe cercare qualcosa di Salas o di Zamorano,



al posto di chi secondo te?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Vieri in Lazio-Maiorca lazio mallorca gol di vieri COPPA DELLE COPPE - YouTube
> Batistuta in Sampdoria-Fiorentina Batistuta gol di testa da fuori area alla Sampdoria 1995 - YouTube
> Gullit in Olanda-Urss GULLIT - against soviet union 1988 - YouTube
> Messi in Barcellona-Manchester United Lionel Messi Goal vs Manchester United 2009 UCL Final - YouTube
> ...


Voglio essere un po' di parte: Gol Indimenticabili - Shevchenko vs. Roma (1-0) - YouTube

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Di testa si potrebbe cercare qualcosa di Salas o di Zamorano,


Al quinto posto quello di Zamorano http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGOvSdVzE1I


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2013)

Van Basten in Milan-Real Madrid
Hateley in Milan-Inter
C.Ronaldo in Real Madrid-Manchester UTD
Serena in Cesena-Inter
Zamorano in Skonto Riga-Inter
Batistuta in Sampdoria-Fiorentina Batistuta gol di testa da fuori area alla Sampdoria 1995 - YouTube
Gullit in Milan-Bari
Messi in Barcellona-Manchester United 

E a questo punto inserirei uno di Trezeguet e uno di Bierhoff...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Van Basten in Milan-Real Madrid
> Hateley in Milan-Inter
> C.Ronaldo in Real Madrid-Manchester UTD
> Serena in Cesena-Inter
> ...



allora mettiamo quello di Vieri che è pazzesco, l'ha fatto pure in Finale
e poi questo di Bierhoff in Germania-Ungheria Hungary - Germany 2001 Bierhoff's Goal - YouTube
ok?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> allora mettiamo quello di Vieri che è pazzesco, l'ha fatto pure in Finale
> e poi questo di Bierhoff in Germania-Ungheria Hungary - Germany 2001 Bierhoff's Goal - YouTube
> ok?


Sono d'accordo, però un Trezeguet lo inserirei.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, però un Trezeguet lo inserirei.



aspetta, hai tolto quello leggendario di Pelè...quello deve esserci
per me dentro Pelè e fuori Zamorano
poi ho trovato questo di Cantona stupendo a 2:17 Eric Cantona Mini Tribute HD - YouTube e di Trezeguet non ho trovato niente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2013)

Per Pelè toglierei Messi... Cantona al posta di chi?


----------



## jaws (25 Maggio 2013)

so che siamo già a 10, ma ho trovato anche questo Highlights AC Milan 1-0 Manchester United - 8/3/2005 - YouTube (min 2:07)
questo Incredibile Martin Palermo gol di testa da centrocampo!!! - YouTube


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2013)

Allora propongo un'altra lista, secondo me questi sono davvero i più belli fra quelli che abbiamo postato:

Vieri in Lazio-Maiorca
Van Basten in Milan-Real Madrid
Hateley in Milan-Inter
Crespo in Milan-Manchester UTD
Serena in Cesena-Inter
Gullit in Milan-Bari
Cantona a 2:17
Pelè in Brasile-Italia
Batistuta in Sampdoria-Fiorentina
C.Ronaldo in Barcellona-Real Madrid (Gol de Cristiano Ronaldo - Barcelona 0 x 1 Real Madrid - YouTube secondo me è più bello di quello contro il Manchester)

Praticamente restano fuori Messi, Palermo(secondo me troppo fortunoso), ovviamente i due di Gullit, l'altro di Ronaldo, Shevchenko, Bierhoff e Zamorano.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora propongo un'altra lista, secondo me questi sono davvero i più belli fra quelli che abbiamo postato:
> 
> Vieri in Lazio-Maiorca
> Van Basten in Milan-Real Madrid
> ...



nel gol di Ronaldo è più bello l'assist di Di Maria...per me va messo quello contro il Manchester perchè non ha saltato, ha volato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2013)

Mettiamola ai voti: Ronaldo contro il Manchester o contro il Barcellona?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mettiamola ai voti: Ronaldo contro il Manchester o contro il Barcellona?



furbo il ragazzo
cmq io contro il Manchester
tu contro il Barcellona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> fatto, ora ho sistemato...ho voluto mettere Abbiati perchè quella parata è fresca fresca ed è stata strepitosa
> 
> cmq Interventi Difensivi
> 
> ...



allora ragazzi aggiungo
Nesta vs Ronaldinho al minuto 0:10 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMuHHg5sp6g
Maldini vs Del Piero al minuto 0:40 e 1:56 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1YTVghvdSk
Thiago Silva vs Messi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SkESryvhps


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2013)

Sono tornato a rompere le scatole, contenti? 

Tra i migliori colpi di testa ci sono quelli di Karl Heinz Riedle, uno dei più forti della storia del calcio nella specialità. 






Il colpo di testa in tuffo a 2:16 o il colpo di testa al Milan a 2:30


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sono tornato a rompere le scatole, contenti?
> 
> Tra i migliori colpi di testa ci sono quelli di Karl Heinz Riedle, uno dei più forti della storia del calcio nella specialità.
> 
> ...


Io mettere quello col Milan ma al posto di chi?

Vieri in Lazio-Maiorca
Van Basten in Milan-Real Madrid
Hateley in Milan-Inter
Crespo in Milan-Manchester UTD
Serena in Cesena-Inter
Gullit in Milan-Bari
Cantona a 2:17
Pelè in Brasile-Italia
Batistuta in Sampdoria-Fiorentina
C.Ronaldo in Barcellona-Real Madrid o Manchester-Real Madrid

Sono tutti goal strepitosi, forse quelli più "normali" sono i colpi di testa di Gullit e Pelè.
PS: Scegli se inserire Ronaldo contro il Manchester o Ronaldo contro il Barça.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sono tornato a rompere le scatole, contenti?
> 
> Tra i migliori colpi di testa ci sono quelli di Karl Heinz Riedle, uno dei più forti della storia del calcio nella specialità.
> 
> ...



eccolo...bentornato
la domanda rimane sempre la stessa, chi togli? per me va bene così la lista


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2013)

Allora li ho visti un po' tutti...

Quello di Riedle è a mio avviso molto molto bello. La palla se ci fate caso viene scodellata molto alta e girarla in porta con l'uomo addosso non era facile anche perchè Riedle non era altissimo, ma aveva un grande stacco... 

Guardando i gol i più "normali" sono quelli di Gullit e i due di Ronaldo (quello contro il Barcellona è migliore tra i due di Ronaldo che sono in lizza). Per me quello di Riedle è più bello anche di quello di Crespo che fa un bel gol, ma salta praticamente da solo. Riedle invece aveva l'uomo addosso, il cross non era teso e l'ha piazzata di precisione...

Io tra tutti comunque toglierei i due di Ronaldo (o al limite il colpo di testa di Gullit). Crespo dentro è plausibile. Bellissimo c'era anche quello di Vieri contro la Croazia, però di Vieri ne abbiamo inserito già uno. Gli altri mi sembrano francamente gol molto belli, però Riedle al posto di uno di quelli che ho citato ci sta.


----------



## Snake (27 Maggio 2013)

faremo anche i migliori assist e i migliori cross?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2013)

Io dico Riedle al posto di Gullit e Ronaldo contro il Barcellona.

Ps: fuori Gullit giusto per non far esserci troppo Milan nel sondaggio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2013)

Ragazzi me ne sono ricordato uno impressionante di Klinsmann (credo contro la Francia): guardate il video a 1:43... pazzesco di testa in tuffo sul palo opposto...


----------



## Snake (27 Maggio 2013)

comunque uno di Birhoff potevate metterlo, per esempio quello con la sampdoria l'anno dello scudetto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Maggio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> faremo anche i migliori assist e i migliori cross?



li mettiamo nel miglior passaggio

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dico Riedle al posto di Gullit e Ronaldo contro il Barcellona.
> 
> Ps: fuori Gullit giusto per non far esserci troppo Milan nel sondaggio.



okok e gli interventi difensivi vanno bene così?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi me ne sono ricordato uno impressionante di Klinsmann (credo contro la Francia): guardate il video a 1:43... pazzesco di testa in tuffo sul palo opposto...


Devo uppare il mio messaggio, perchè mi sa che il video di Klinsmann non l'avete visto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Devo uppare il mio messaggio, perchè mi sa che il video di Klinsmann non l'avete visto



sisi, ma secondo me va bene così la lista
guarda quella sugli interventi difensivi se ti piace


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Giugno 2013)

aperto il Topic sugli interventi difensivi...per i colpi di testa che facciamo?
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

Vieri in Lazio-Maiorca
Van Basten in Milan-Real Madrid
Hateley in Milan-Inter
Crespo in Milan-Manchester UTD
Serena in Cesena-Inter
Riedle in Lazio-Milan
Cantona a 2:17
Pelè in Brasile-Italia
Batistuta in Sampdoria-Fiorentina
C.Ronaldo in Barcellona-Real Madrid 

Questa è la lista, bisogna soltanto decidere al posto di chi mettere Klinsmann. Dato che c'è già tanto Milan dico al posto di Crespo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vieri in Lazio-Maiorca
> Van Basten in Milan-Real Madrid
> Hateley in Milan-Inter
> Crespo in Milan-Manchester UTD
> ...



ok, per me non va messo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vieri in Lazio-Maiorca
> Van Basten in Milan-Real Madrid
> Hateley in Milan-Inter
> Crespo in Milan-Manchester UTD
> ...



ok, per me non va messo...aspettiamo fino a domani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

[MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]



altra cosa...che ne dite di un Topic nuovo dove fare tutte le statistiche sui vincitori, secondi e terzi posti?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

Non credo ce ne sia bisogno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non credo ce ne sia bisogno.



ok, magari più in là


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Giugno 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] : sono d'accordo nel togliere Crespo. Il gol di Klinsmann è fantastico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

Vieri in Lazio-Maiorca
Van Basten in Milan-Real Madrid
Hateley in Milan-Inter
Klinsmann a 1:43
Serena in Cesena-Inter
Riedle in Lazio-Milan
Cantona a 2:17
Pelè in Brasile-Italia
Batistuta in Sampdoria-Fiorentina
C.Ronaldo in Barcellona-Real Madrid


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi il prossimo sondaggio che dobbiamo fare qual è? Possiamo passare agli attaccanti oppure no?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2013)

avete rivinto voi...

vabbè ora passamo al Miglior Passaggio

Ronaldinho a 2:33 Ronaldinho
Totti a 0:37 Francesco Totti - The Passing Machine - YouTube
Totti a 0:52 Francesco Totti - The Passing Machine - YouTube
Beckham a 1:46 David Beckham The Best Pass+Assist - YouTube
Iniesta Goal Dani Alves (brilliant assist Iniesta Barcelona vs Shakhtar Donetsk 2-0) - YouTube
Maradona Diego Armando Maradona Assist Con Rabona E Goal Argentina Suiza Pase de Rabona - YouTube


----------



## Snake (4 Giugno 2013)

ma che senso ha il miglior passaggio? mi pare una cosa astratta, facciamo miglior assist e miglior cross


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma che senso ha il miglior passaggio? mi pare una cosa astratta, facciamo miglior assist e miglior cross



era per mettere insieme assist e cross...però si hai ragione
io direi di fare solo miglior assist

miglior assist
Ronaldinho a 2:33 Ronaldinho
Totti a 0:37 Francesco Totti - The Passing Machine - YouTube
Maradona Diego Armando Maradona Assist Con Rabona E Goal Argentina Suiza Pase de Rabona - YouTube
Beckham a 1:46 David Beckham The Best Pass+Assist - YouTube
Iniesta a 4:00 Andrés Iniesta
Lampard a 2:43 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HBxEkY5SpQ
C.Ronaldo a 3:19 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xUbsRupGH8
Rivera a 2:57 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCkTwjHOKKY


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Giugno 2013)

Scholes in Manchester United-Milan 3-2 a 0:30


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Giugno 2013)

Guti a 0:22


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Giugno 2013)

Rui Costa in Milan-Real Madrid 1-0


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Giugno 2013)

Maledetto....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2013)

direi di togliere Lampard...così siamo a 10


----------



## Snake (4 Giugno 2013)

FC Barcelona vs Real Madrid 1 - 0 Goal Iniesta 17.08.2011 [Super Cup] Tüm Goller - YouTube

questo non può stare fuori siamo seri


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Giugno 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> FC Barcelona vs Real Madrid 1 - 0 Goal Iniesta 17.08.2011 [Super Cup] Tüm Goller - YouTube
> 
> questo non può stare fuori siamo seri


Io non sono serio, quindi per me può stare fuori benissimo 

Dai ci sta nei migliori dieci l'assist che hai messo, per quel che mi riguarda va bene inserirlo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> FC Barcelona vs Real Madrid 1 - 0 Goal Iniesta 17.08.2011 [Super Cup] Tüm Goller - YouTube
> 
> questo non può stare fuori siamo seri



al posto di Guti si...direi di toglierlo perchè non si può paragonare a questi Campioni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Giugno 2013)

Concordo nel togliere Guti, ma secondo me andrebbe inserito Michael Laudrup che abbiamo lasciato fuori nella classifica dei migliori assistman della storia...

L'assist a 2:34


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Concordo nel togliere Guti, ma secondo me andrebbe inserito Michael Laudrup che abbiamo lasciato fuori nella classifica dei migliori assistman della storia...
> 
> L'assist a 2:34



giustissimo...togliamo ronaldo...ma di zizou niente?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2013)

Sulla base dei video che avete postato propongo una lista:

Rui Costa in Milan-Real Madrid
Guti a 0:22
C.Ronaldo 3:19
Ronaldinho a 2:33 
Laudrup a 2:34
Maradona in rabona
Beckham a 1:46 
Iniesta a 4:00 
Messi a Iniesta 
Del Piero a Trezeguet


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> giustissimo...togliamo ronaldo...ma di zizou niente?


Ho visto dei video di Zizou, ma francamente non ho trovato niente di meglio degli assist visti finora.

Ho scartato due assist molto belli: il tacco di Seedorf per Inzaghi in Bayern-Milan 0-2 perché Pippo era in fuorigioco sebbene il gol sia stato convalidato.
L'altro che ho scartato è stato l'assist di Redondo per Raul. L'assist è un assist normale, però l'azione di Redondo è stata fantastica.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sulla base dei video che avete postato propongo una lista:
> 
> Rui Costa in Milan-Real Madrid
> Guti a 0:22
> ...


Concordo, solo che ne dici se inseriamo l'assist di Scholes al posto di quello di Guti? Più lo riguardo quello di Guti e più mi pare casuale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2013)

Sono d'accordo su Guti, quindi mettiamo Paul? Oppure Totti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2013)

totti e schoels al posto di guti e ronaldo


----------



## jaws (4 Giugno 2013)

Ne aggiungo 1 che va assolutamente inserito: Asi se narro el gol de benzema tras taconazo de Guti en toda España - YouTube


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ne aggiungo 1 che va assolutamente inserito: Asi se narro el gol de benzema tras taconazo de Guti en toda España - YouTube



no dai, abbiamo tolto quell'altro di Guti che era molto più difficile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2013)

Credo si possa finalmente passare agli attaccanti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2013)

quindi la lista per il miglior assist è
Rui Costa in Milan-Real Madrid
Totti
Schoels
Ronaldinho a 2:33 
Laudrup a 2:34
Maradona in rabona
Beckham a 1:46 
Iniesta a 4:00 
Messi a Iniesta 
Del Piero a Trezeguet

ora si facciamo le seconde punte, ma quante ne mettiamo? 10 sono poche
non ho proprio idea


----------



## jaws (5 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> no dai, abbiamo tolto quell'altro di Guti che era molto più difficile



scherzi vero?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2013)

Per le seconde punte scrivo dei nomi, poi ne discutiamo:
Héctor Scarone
Giuseppe Meazza
Josè Manuel Moreno
Giampiero Boniperti
Nandor Hidegkuti
Ferenc Puskas
Fritz Walter
Max Morlock
Omar Sivori
Pelè
Tostao
Florian Albert
Raymond Kopa (forse più centrocampista offensivo, ma è stato una leggenda nel Real di Di Stefano e Puskas)
Bobby Charlton (mi pare che tra i trequartisti non l'abbiamo inserito)
Kevin Keegan
Allan Simonsen
Mario Kempes
Kenny Dalglish
Eric Cantona
Roberto Baggio
Dennis Bergkamp
Raul
Messi (lo inseriamo nelle prime o nelle seconde punte?)

Questi a mio avviso i migliori

Di Stefano come lo consideriamo? Prima punta o seconda punta?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2013)

Anche Rummenigge e Butragueno sono di difficile collocazione... li consideriamo prime punte o seconde punte? Sono giocatori completi... non tanto per Butragueno, ma Rummenigge comunque in una delle due classifiche ci entra di sicuro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per le seconde punte scrivo dei nomi, poi ne discutiamo:
> Héctor Scarone
> Giuseppe Meazza
> Josè Manuel Moreno
> ...



Baggio l'abbiamo messo nei trequartisti

altri da aggiungere sono
Del Piero
Di Stefano
Henry

Rummenigge mettiamolo prima punta

però ho scritto sopra come vogliamo farli, visto che 10 sono pochi? non ho proprio idea
quindi sistemiamo questa cosa prima di fare la lista


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2013)

Avrei da ridire su alcuni nomi proposti da Ale:
Moreno, Morlock, Walter, Albert e Scarone li toglierei, non per qualcosa ma perché sono davvero troppo distanti dalla sensibilità calcistica dei più, quindi nel sondaggio farebbero soltanto presenza.
Hidegkuti: non so se considerarlo seconda punta, di fatto giocava sulla trequarti ma con Kocsis e Puskas si comportava da centravanti aggiunto quindi non saprei, voi che dite? Forse ci sta perché da un lato sarebbe delittuoso toglierlo, dall'altro non si può mettere tra i centravanti alla Ronaldo e Van Basten.
Cantona: forse sto avendo un abbaglio ma non era centravanti? Mica seconda punta?
Simonsen e Keegan: non erano ali entrambi? Di fatto non avendoli messi nel sondaggio sulle ali non possono rientrare più in nessuno.
Di Stefano, Puskas e Bergkamp: sono da inserire assolutamente tra i centravanti.

Detto questo, la lista 1 delle seconde punte potrebbe essere:
Maradona(alla fine non lo inserimmo tra i trequartisti)
Pelè
Raul
Messi
Del Piero
Dalglish 
Kempes
Raymond Kopa 
Bobby Charlton 
Tostao 
Sivori

Lista 2:
Boniperti
Meazza
Henry
Rumenigge
Butragueno
più altri 5...

Ps: Butrgueno e Rumenigge li vorrei mettere seconde punte perché ricordiamo che gente andrà inserita tra i centravanti(Di Stefano, Puskas, Ronaldo, Van Basten ecc.)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2013)

quindi facciamo 20 seconde punte e i vincitori si sfidano in un altro sondaggio?
poi Van Nistelrooy, Eto'o, Batistuta, Crespo, Ibrahimovic e C.Ronaldo dove li mettiamo?


----------



## jaws (6 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quindi facciamo 20 seconde punte e i vincitori si sfidano in un altro sondaggio?
> poi Van Nistelrooy, Eto'o, Batistuta, Crespo, Ibrahimovic e C.Ronaldo dove li mettiamo?



Passi C.Ronaldo ma gli altri non hanno niente a che fare con le seconde punte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quindi facciamo 20 seconde punte e i vincitori si sfidano in un altro sondaggio?
> poi Van Nistelrooy, Eto'o, Batistuta, Crespo, Ibrahimovic e C.Ronaldo dove li mettiamo?


Ronaldo l'abbiamo messo tra le ali... gli altri tutti tra i centravanti. 

Lista1:
Di Stefano
Van Nistelrooy
Eto'o
Batistuta
Crespo
Ibrahimovic
Puskas
Weah
Eusebio
Riva

Lista 2:
Van Basten
Ronaldo
Bergkamp
Cantona
Hugo Sanchez
Shevchenko
Trezeguet
Inzaghi
Voeller
manca uno...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ps: Baderei bene anche a distribuire i giocatori tra i vari sondaggi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Avrei da ridire su alcuni nomi proposti da Ale:
> Moreno, Morlock, Walter, Albert e Scarone li toglierei, non per qualcosa ma perché sono davvero troppo distanti dalla sensibilità calcistica dei più, quindi nel sondaggio farebbero soltanto presenza.
> Hidegkuti: non so se considerarlo seconda punta, di fatto giocava sulla trequarti ma con Kocsis e Puskas si comportava da centravanti aggiunto quindi non saprei, voi che dite? Forse ci sta perché da un lato sarebbe delittuoso toglierlo, dall'altro non si può mettere tra i centravanti alla Ronaldo e Van Basten.
> Cantona: forse sto avendo un abbaglio ma non era centravanti? Mica seconda punta?
> ...


Simonsen era un attaccante.
Keegan lo stesso, giocava accanto a Heighway ed era una seconda punta. 
Su Cantona: in effetti è da considerarsi più una prima punta che una seconda punta. 
Bergkamp però a mio avviso non è un centravanti, è una seconda punta. Giocatore dal gran dribbling, grande tecnica, non era fortissimo di testa, ma abbastanza bravo nell'assist. Più una seconda punta, come Baggio era una seconda punta. Di Stefano e Puskas hanno secondo me una difficile collocazione, nel senso che Puskas può essere considerato o prima o seconda punta, mentre Di Stefano pur giocando da centravanti da molti è considerato addirittura un centrocampista offensivo...
La mia comunque era una bozza di giocatori, nel senso che appunto bisognava parlarne.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2013)

Puskas e Di Stefano erano giocatori a 360° e per questo non li limiterei nel ruolo di seconda punta ma li collocherei tra i centravanti dove va gente completa come Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic però anche i Trezeguet e gli Inzaghi. Bergkamp nonostante le qualità da seconda punta direi che fu più un centravanti, di fatto fu un grandissimo bomber con qualità tecniche eccezionali, anche in questo caso ritorna il discorso di sopra: centravanti da intendersi sia come prima punta che come "giocatore completo".
Ok su Cantona, Keegan e Simonsen. In questo caso potrebbe uscire fuori addirittura un terzo sondaggio tra i centravanti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ronaldo l'abbiamo messo tra le ali... gli altri tutti tra i centravanti.
> 
> Lista1:
> Di Stefano
> ...


Mancano alcuni nomi:
Just Fontaine, Careca, Paolo Rossi, Gary Lineker, Klinsmann, Gerd Muller, Romario, Silvio Piola.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mancano alcuni nomi:
> Just Fontaine, Careca, Paolo Rossi, Gary Lineker, Klinsmann, Gerd Muller, Romario, Silvio Piola.


Tre sondaggi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Puskas e Di Stefano erano giocatori a 360° e per questo non li limiterei nel ruolo di seconda punta ma li collocherei tra i centravanti dove va gente completa come Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic però anche i Trezeguet e gli Inzaghi. Bergkamp nonostante le qualità da seconda punta direi che fu più un centravanti, di fatto fu un grandissimo bomber con qualità tecniche eccezionali, anche in questo caso ritorna il discorso di sopra: centravanti da intendersi sia come prima punta che come "giocatore completo".
> Ok su Cantona, Keegan e Simonsen. In questo caso potrebbe uscire fuori addirittura un terzo sondaggio tra i centravanti.


E' difficile collocarli alcuni nomi infatti... anche perché il calcio è cambiato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2013)

Big idea: facciamo dieci sondaggi(magari da cinque)e poi uno finale dove sono riuniti tutti i vincitori. Questo per quanto riguarda il "Centravanti" da intendersi sia come giocatore completo che come prima punta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2013)

Tra le prime punte possiamo inserire anche Nordahl, John Charles, Ian Rush (anche se in Italia ha fatto pena...), Bebeto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2013)

Lista 1:
Van Basten
Van Nistelrooy
Bergkamp

Lista 2:
Ronaldo
Weah
Gary Lineker 

Lista 3:
Maradona
Romario
Voeller
Paolo Rossi

Lista 4:
Messi
Hugo Sanchez
John Charles

Lista 5:
Pelè
Bebeto
Klinsmann
Silvio Piola

Lista 6:
Shevchenko
Nordahl
Crespo

Lista 7:
Di Stefano
Puskas
Just Fontaine
Riva

Lista 8:
Trezeguet
Careca
Cantona
Ian Rush

Lista 9:
Ibrahimovic
Eto'o
Batistuta

Lista 10:
Eusebio
Inzaghi
Gerd Muller

Una cosa del genere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2013)

Sondaggi tutti molto combattuti vedo 

In 7 su 10 mi gioco la casa di come va a finire


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sondaggi tutti molto combattuti vedo
> 
> In 7 su 10 mi gioco la casa di come va a finire


Eh lo so... ho cercato di mettere antagonisti però ne son troppi... altrimenti bisogna fare tipo Van Basten, Ronaldo, Messi, Maradona e Pelè tutti insieme, poi vediamo se ti giochi la casa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh lo so... ho cercato di mettere antagonisti però ne son troppi... altrimenti bisogna fare tipo Van Basten, Ronaldo, Messi, Maradona e Pelè tutti insieme, poi vediamo se ti giochi la casa


Gioco ancora la casa, però non la mia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lista 1:
> Van Basten
> Van Nistelrooy
> Bergkamp
> ...



ok allora dentro Vieri, Raul, Henry e Del Piero


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2013)

Buttaci pure Davor Suker a sto punto. Melius abundare quam deficere


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2013)

Shearer? Stoickov?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2013)

Lista 1:
Van Basten
Van Nistelrooy
Bergkamp
Raul
Stoichkov

Lista 2:
Ronaldo
Weah
Gary Lineker
Del Piero
Shearer

Lista 3:
Maradona
Romario
Voeller
Paolo Rossi
Kempes

Lista 4:
Messi
Hugo Sanchez
John Charles
Kluivert
Klose

Lista 5:
Pelè
Bebeto
Klinsmann
Silvio Piola
Careca

Lista 6:
Shevchenko
Nordahl
Crespo
Dalglish
Butragueno

Lista 7:
Di Stefano
Puskas
Just Fontaine
Riva
Rummenigge

Lista 8:
Trezeguet
Careca
Cantona
Ian Rush
Henry

Lista 9:
Ibrahimovic
Eto'o
Batistuta
Gullit
Savicevic

Lista 10:
Eusebio
Inzaghi
Gerd Muller
Vieri
Suker

- - - Aggiornato - - -

madonna ragazzi, questi sondaggi mettono i brividi
a questo punto non esiste più un vincitore per le seconde punte e uno per le prime


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2013)

Allora mettiamo insieme sia seconde punte che prime punte e facciamo un unico sondaggio per il miglior attaccante.
Mi son permesso di aggiungere dei nomi e di sostituirli tra di loro in modo tale da rendere molto più avvincente ogni sondaggio:

Lista 1:
Van Basten
Van Nistelrooy
Bergkamp
Stoichkov
Ronaldo
Keegan

Lista 2:
Eusebio
Weah
Gary Lineker
Del Piero
Shearer
Nordahl

Lista 3:
Maradona
Messi
Voeller
Paolo Rossi
Kempes
Hidegkuti

Lista 4:
Romario
Hugo Sanchez
John Charles
Kluivert
Klose
Meazza

Lista 5:
Pelè
Bebeto
Klinsmann
Silvio Piola
Gullit
Tostao

Lista 6:
Bobby Charlton
Shevchenko
Crespo
Dalglish
Butragueno
Rumenigge


Lista 7:
Di Stefano
Puskas
Just Fontaine
Riva
Simonsen
Raymond Kopa

Lista 8:
Trezeguet
Careca
Cantona
Ian Rush
Henry
Boniperti

Lista 9:
Ibrahimovic
Eto'o
Batistuta
Careca
Savicevic
Rumenigge

Lista 10:
Raul
Inzaghi
Gerd Muller
Vieri
Suker
Sivori


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2013)

[MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] giocatele adesso le case


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora mettiamo insieme sia seconde punte che prime punte e facciamo un unico sondaggio per il miglior attaccante.
> Mi son permesso di aggiungere dei nomi e di sostituirli tra di loro in modo tale da rendere molto più avvincente ogni sondaggio:
> 
> Lista 1:
> ...



bene, chi hai tolto Splè?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2013)

Nessuno, ai tuoi ne ho aggiunti e poi li ho spostati.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]: da quando in qua esistono due Rummenigge?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]: da quando in qua esistono due Rummenigge?


E allora ne esistono addirittura tre perché ero sicuro di aver già cancellato il doppione


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E allora ne esistono addirittura tre perché ero sicuro di aver già cancellato il doppione


Pure due Careca


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Pure due Careca


 
Troviamone altri due allora.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Troviamone altri due allora.


Splè, non hai messo il grande Didiero Drogba XD

Altri nomi illustri potrebbero essere Vavà, Kocsis, Valdano e il solito Fritz Walter che comunque era la stella della Germania del '54. Altrimenti più recente ci sta Papin. Mi sembra che hai tolto Del Piero o sbaglio? 
P.S.: togli Kluivert per favore XD... al limite mettici Torres.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2013)

Del Piero c'è. Dentro Drogba, Kocsis e Papin al posto del doppio Caerca, del doppio Rumenigge e al posto di Kluivert  Ecco:

Lista 1:
Van Basten
Van Nistelrooy
Bergkamp
Stoichkov
Ronaldo
Keegan

Lista 2:
Eusebio
Weah
Gary Lineker
Del Piero
Shearer
Nordahl

Lista 3:
Maradona
Messi
Voeller
Paolo Rossi
Kempes
Hidegkuti

Lista 4:
Romario
Hugo Sanchez
John Charles
Kocsis
Klose
Meazza

Lista 5:
Pelè
Bebeto
Klinsmann
Silvio Piola
Gullit
Tostao

Lista 6:
Bobby Charlton
Shevchenko
Crespo
Dalglish
Butragueno
Papin


Lista 7:
Di Stefano
Puskas
Just Fontaine
Riva
Simonsen
Raymond Kopa

Lista 8:
Trezeguet
Careca
Cantona
Ian Rush
Henry
Boniperti

Lista 9:
Ibrahimovic
Eto'o
Batistuta
Drogba
Savicevic
Rumenigge

Lista 10:
Raul
Inzaghi
Gerd Muller
Vieri
Suker
Sivori


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Giugno 2013)

allora mettiamo Sindelar e Sarosi che erano tra gli attaccanti più forti degli anni 30 insieme a Meazza e Piola


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2013)

Se vogliamo aggiungerne altri parlate adesso o mai più 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mah... purtroppo credo che un Valdano, un Sindelar e un Fritz non riceverebbero voti manco a pagare qualche utente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo aggiungerne altri parlate adesso o mai più
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Mah... purtroppo credo che un Valdano, un Sindelar e un Fritz non riceverebbero voti manco a pagare qualche utente.



quelli si, almeno Sarosi ci deve essere...dentro Sarosi e fuori John Charles va bene?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo aggiungerne altri parlate adesso o mai più
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Mah... purtroppo credo che un Valdano, un Sindelar e un Fritz non riceverebbero voti manco a pagare qualche utente.


Ci sta pure Mijatovic secondo me. Concordo comunque sul fatto di non mettere quelli troppo vecchi, perché tanto non riceverebbero mezzo voto. Abbiamo segato già diversi nomi come Albert, Morlock, Walter, Moreno... alla fine chi li vota?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ci sta pure Mijatovic secondo me. Concordo comunque sul fatto di non mettere quelli troppo vecchi, perché tanto non riceverebbero mezzo voto. Abbiamo segato già diversi nomi come Albert, Morlock, Walter, Moreno... alla fine chi li vota?



già, allora quelli troppo vecchi no
rimaniamo così
apriamo 2 Topic alla volta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Giugno 2013)

ora ci grattiamo? [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2013)

Sì, però voi fatelo tra di voi che io lo faccio da me


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, però voi fatelo tra di voi che io lo faccio da me




cmq vabbè aspettiamo che finisce il maxisondaggio e poi ricominciamo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Giugno 2013)

riecco le 10 liste...ho messo Riva al girone 4 e John Charles al 7

Lista 1:
Van Basten
Van Nistelrooy
Bergkamp
Stoichkov
Ronaldo
Keegan

Lista 2:
Eusebio
Weah
Gary Lineker
Del Piero
Shearer
Nordahl

Lista 3:
Maradona
Messi
Voeller
Paolo Rossi
Kempes
Hidegkuti

Lista 4:
Romario
Hugo Sanchez
Riva
Kocsis
Klose
Meazza

Lista 5:
Pelè
Bebeto
Klinsmann
Silvio Piola
Gullit
Tostao

Lista 6:
Bobby Charlton
Shevchenko
Crespo
Dalglish
Butragueno
Papin


Lista 7:
Di Stefano
Puskas
Just Fontaine
John Charles
Simonsen
Raymond Kopa

Lista 8:
Trezeguet
Careca
Cantona
Ian Rush
Henry
Boniperti

Lista 9:
Ibrahimovic
Eto'o
Batistuta
Drogba
Savicevic
Rumenigge

Lista 10:
Raul
Inzaghi
Gerd Muller
Vieri
Suker
Villa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2013)

Ok, non cambia molto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok, non cambia molto



perchè vince lo stesso Romario?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè vince lo stesso Romario?


Credo che la corsa sia comunque Romario-Sanchez.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo che la corsa sia comunque Romario-Sanchez.



io penso Romario-Meazza-Riva


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Giugno 2013)

lol ragazzi adesso mi sono ricordato che non ho aperto il sondaggio per il miglior assist
lo apro dopo
la lista è sempre questa
Rui Costa in Milan-Real Madrid
Totti
Scholes
Ronaldinho a 2:33 
Laudrup a 2:34
Maradona in rabona
Beckham a 1:46 
Iniesta a 4:00 
Messi a Iniesta 
Del Piero a Trezeguet


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Giugno 2013)

Scusa ma è Scholes. Se metti Schoels non credo che capiscano XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma è Scholes. Se metti Schoels non credo che capiscano XD



ho fatto copia incolla dal mitico Splendidi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Giugno 2013)

che ne dite se più in la facciamo anche qualche sfida per il miglior attaccante moderno? che bene o male li abbiamo visti tutti...mettiamo anche i trequartisti come Totti, Dinho ecc.ecc.

poi altra cosa nella finale del miglior attaccante secondo me è meglio se mettiamo Messi e Van Basten al posto di Eusebio e un altro a nostra scelta...tanto non prenderebbero voti

[MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

infine ho visto che ci siamo scordati di Villa e l'ho messo al posto di Sivori, che tanto non prendeva nessun voto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2013)

Io penso che possa bastare, questo sondaggio può essere l'atto conclusivo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2013)

Penso anche io di chiuderla qui, ne abbiamo già fatti tanti di sondaggi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

ok e su Messi e Van Basten al posto di Eusebio e un altro della lista?


----------



## jaws (24 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ok e su Messi e Van Basten al posto di Eusebio e un altro della lista?



Allora che li avete fatti a fare gli altri sondaggi se poi non rispettate i risultati?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Allora che li avete fatti a fare gli altri sondaggi se poi non rispettate i risultati?



vero, ma secondo te Eusebio prende voti?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2013)

No, nel sondaggio finale devono andare tutti i vincitori altrimenti come dice jaws non ha proprio senso.


----------



## jaws (24 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vero, ma secondo te Eusebio prende voti?



Non lo so però quando è stato deciso di fare i sondaggi in quel modo per renderli più equilibrati si sapeva che sarebbe andata a finire così


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

okok


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

torniamo a fare Sondaggi soci [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]
ora per la nazionale migliore del mondo...ho scelto non solo in base alla forza, ma anche alla qualità

Italia 1938
Ungheria 1954
Brasile 1970
Germania 1974
Olanda 1974
Brasile 1982
Francia 1998
Brasile 2002
Italia 2002
Spagna 2010


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2013)

Direi di inserire l'Argentina del '78, quella era una nazionale fortissima.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2013)

Leverei sia l'Italia '38 che l'Italia '02, in favore, come suggerisce Pato, dell'Argentina '78 e inserirei l'Italia '82.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Leverei sia l'Italia '38 che l'Italia '02, in favore, come suggerisce Pato, dell'Argentina '78 e inserirei l'Italia '82.


L'Italia del '38 giusto perché non becca un voto, ma di per sé era una nazionale fortissima (due mondiali consecutivi, '34 e '38). Comunque concordo col mitico Splendidi. 

L'Italia 2002 era fortissima, peccato però che siamo usciti con la Corea grazie a Moreno (e Trapattoni, ormai un ct bollito).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2013)

L'Italia trentotto appunto per l'età e onestamente tra Italia 2002 e 1982 preferisco quest'ultima, una nazionale che compì imprese a ripetizione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Leverei sia l'Italia '38 che l'Italia '02, in favore, come suggerisce Pato, dell'Argentina '78 e inserirei l'Italia '82.



ok
Ungheria 1954
Brasile 1970
Germania 1974
Olanda 1974
Argentina 1978
Brasile 1982
Francia 1998
Brasile 2002
Italia 1982
Spagna 2010


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

C'era anche il mitico Uruguay, ma è sempre una questione di periodo... troppo indietro nel tempo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Giugno 2013)

ora sempre sulle Nazionali facciamo il miglior giocatore italiano di sempre

Buffon
Nesta
Maldini
Baresi
Totti
Del Piero
Baggio
Rivera
Riva
V.Mazzola


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Paolo Rossi, Conti, Scirea e Zoff...

Non so, toglierei Del Piero dalla lista: fortissimo, ma nella top ten non ci sta. Toglierei Del Piero per Rossi. Gli altri non so, però Conti e Scirea almeno... vedete voi. Maldini e Baresi non si possono togliere assolutamente. Ballottaggio Nesta-Scirea e due tra Conti, Totti e Mazzola. 

Zoff mi sa che resta fuori, è un peccato.

Poi bisogna decidere se inserire un giocatore degli anni '30 oppure no... Giuseppe Meazza che è stato un giocatore enorme, anche se molto indietro nel tempo...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Paolo Rossi, Conti, Scirea e Zoff...
> 
> Non so, toglierei Del Piero dalla lista: fortissimo, ma nella top ten non ci sta. Toglierei Del Piero per Rossi. Gli altri non so, però Conti e Scirea almeno... vedete voi. Maldini e Baresi non si possono togliere assolutamente. Ballottaggio Nesta-Scirea e due tra Conti, Totti e Mazzola.
> 
> ...



Del Piero per Rossi no dai...visto che non c'è un centrocampista direi dentro Conti per Del Piero
difensori vanno bene 3 con Maldini e Baresi più Sandrone
per gli anni 30 c'è V.Mazzola forse il più grande di sempre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Che fantasia Fabry... in ogni caso sono d'accordo con la sua lista iniziale, tutti inamovibili per me. Ciò nonostante non si possono lasciare fuori altri elementi importantissimi come quelli citati da Ale, quindi anche qui ci sarebbero da fare un paio di sondaggi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che fantasia Fabry... in ogni caso sono d'accordo con la sua lista iniziale, tutti inamovibili per me. Ciò nonostante non si possono lasciare fuori altri elementi importantissimi come quelli citati da Ale, quindi anche qui ci sarebbero da fare un paio di sondaggi.



 allora che ne dici mettiamo dentro 50 giocatori e facciamo un altra volta 10 liste? oppure rimaniamo con 10 giocatori?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Altri quaranta italiani di livello dove li peschi?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Luglio 2013)

20 elementi li trovi facilmente

Buffon
Nesta
Maldini
Baresi
Totti
Del Piero
Baggio
Rivera
Riva
V.Mazzola 
Zoff
Scirea
Paolo Rossi
Conti
Meazza
Piola
Tardelli
Gentile
Bettega
Sandro Mazzola

Se volete proporre alternative, si può valutare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Bene, ne servono altri 30


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

Buffon
Nesta
Maldini
Baresi
Totti
Del Piero
Baggio
Rivera
Riva
V.Mazzola 
Zoff
Scirea
Paolo Rossi
Conti
Meazza
Piola
Tardelli
Gentile
Bettega
Sandro Mazzola

poi
Facchetti
Vieri
Inzaghi
Pirlo
Cabrini
Cannavaro
Zambrotta
Schillaci
Boniperti
Ancelotti
De Rossi
Donadoni
Bergomi
C.Maldini
Panucci
Peruzzi
Mancini
Vialli
Signori
Zola
Costacurta
Ferrara
Pagliuca
De Sisti
Boninsegna
Gattuso
Albertosi
Di Canio
Montella
Chinaglia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Ne mancano due


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

fatto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Provo a fare i mini sondaggi da 5, ditemi che ne pensate, cercherò di fare qualcosa di equilibrato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Luglio 2013)

Boninsegna
Collovati 
Cabrini
Cannavaro
Vialli
Mancini
Zola 
Antognoni
Filippo Inzaghi
Pirlo
Graziani
Oriali
Bergomi
Picchi
Facchetti 
Burgnich
Corso
Costacurta
Ancelotti
Donadoni
Albertini
Tassotti
Christian Vieri
Signori
Peruzzi
Pagliuca
Zenga
Pulici
Boniperti
Zambrotta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Sondaggio 1
Cabrini
Bergomi 
Maldini
Baresi
Gentile
Collovati

Sondaggio 2
Buffon
Zoff
Peruzzi
Pagliuca
Albertosi
Zenga

Sondaggio 3
Nesta
Scirea
C.Maldini
Facchetti
Panucci
Picchi

Sondaggio 4
Totti
Del Piero
Inzaghi
Vieri
Signori
Zola 

Sondaggio 5
Baggio
Rivera
Paolo Rossi
Pulici
Graziani
Tardelli

Sondaggio 6
V.Mazzola 
Riva
Meazza
Piola
Boninsegna
Boniperti

Sondaggio 7
Mancini
Vialli
Montella
Chinaglia
Schillaci
Di Canio

Sondaggio 8
Conti
Sandro Mazzola
Bettega
Donadoni
Ancelotti
Gattuso

Sondaggio 9
Pirlo
Antognoni
Albertini
Corso
De Sisti
Monti

Sondaggio 10
Zambrotta
Costacurta
Cannavaro
Tassotti
Burgnich
Oriali

Mi son preso l'ardire di togliere De Rossi, Ferrara e forse qualcun altro. Per rimetterli ci vorrebbe un ultimo giro di calciatori per rendere i sondaggi a 7.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

De Rossi è il centrocampista che ha fatto più gol con l'Italia e lo dobbiamo mettere...direi al posto di Corso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Se proprio lo dobbiamo mettere togli o Monti o De Sisti, di certo non Corso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

Sondaggio 1
Cabrini
Bergomi 
Maldini
Baresi
Gentile
Collovati

Sondaggio 2
Buffon
Zoff
Peruzzi
Pagliuca
Albertosi
Zenga

Sondaggio 3
Nesta
Scirea
C.Maldini
Facchetti
Panucci
Picchi

Sondaggio 4
Totti
Del Piero
Inzaghi
Vieri
Signori
Zola 

Sondaggio 5
Baggio
Rivera
Paolo Rossi
Pulici
Graziani
Tardelli

Sondaggio 6
V.Mazzola 
Riva
Meazza
Piola
Boninsegna
Boniperti

Sondaggio 7
Mancini
Vialli
Montella
Chinaglia
Schillaci
Di Canio

Sondaggio 8
Conti
Sandro Mazzola
Bettega
Donadoni
Ancelotti
Gattuso

Sondaggio 9
Pirlo
Antognoni
Albertini
Corso
De Rossi
Monti

Sondaggio 10
Zambrotta
Costacurta
Cannavaro
Tassotti
Burgnich
Oriali

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se proprio lo dobbiamo mettere togli o Monti o De Sisti, di certo non Corso.



al posto di De Sisti...vediamo che dice anche Er Benzina


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2013)

Siete delle bestie


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Siete delle bestie



eccolo...come vedi noi facciamo le liste e Splendidi si aggiusta i Sondaggi 
ovviamente scherzo Splè va benissimo così


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> eccolo...come vedi noi facciamo le liste e Splendidi si aggiusta i Sondaggi



Splendidi è il più bestia di tutti! 

Ma questi sondaggi poi serviranno a qualcosa o sono fini a se stessi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Splendidi è il più bestia di tutti!
> 
> Ma questi sondaggi poi serviranno a qualcosa o sono fini a se stessi?



niente è per perdere tempo...ce ne saranno altri 30 e chi c'ha ammazza


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> niente è per perdere tempo...*ce ne saranno altri 30* e chi c'ha ammazza





Ma non si potrebbe creare un topic dove vengono riassunti i risultati? Un qualcosa di ordinato.
In oltre, avete già fatto un top 11 di sempre?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non si potrebbe creare un topic dove vengono riassunti i risultati? Un qualcosa di ordinato.
> In oltre, avete già fatto un top 11 di sempre?



si al primo post c'è tutta la lista...però mesà che è meglio un Topic a parte
per l'11 di sempre lo voleva aprire Splendidi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Io sono la mente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono la mente



per l'11 di sempre che famo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono la mente



Ah la mente del branco, capisco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ah la mente del branco, capisco.


Questo topic non è il tuo territorio, vattene 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per l'11 di sempre che famo?


Come fai a fare un sondaggio sull'11?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo topic non è il tuo territorio, vattene



Da oggi questo topic è mio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Da oggi questo topic è mio.


Ban


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ban



l'11 lo faccio io:

Yashin 
Zambrotta Baresi Nesta Maldini
V.Mazzola Pirlo Makélélé
Zidane
Maradona Pelè​
Risolto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo topic non è il tuo territorio, vattene
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



non so te mi dicevi di un 11 di sempre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Ma non avevo l'idea di fare un sondaggio, l'idea era soltanto di mettere insieme tutti i vincitori dei vari sondaggi per crearlo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2013)

*Yashin 
Zambrotta Baresi Nesta Maldini
V.Mazzola Pirlo Makélélé
Zidane
Maradona Pelè*​


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non avevo l'idea di fare un sondaggio, l'idea era soltanto di mettere insieme tutti i vincitori dei vari sondaggi per crearlo.



sisi l'avevo capito, ma non so se volevi aprire un Topic a parte...però infatti non ha senso

- - - Aggiornato - - -

cmq riecco le liste...Baresi l'ho messo nell'ultima lista, perchè nella Top 10 deve esserci

Sondaggio 1
Cabrini
Bergomi 
Baresi
Oriali
Gentile
Collovati

Sondaggio 2
Buffon
Zoff
Peruzzi
Pagliuca
Albertosi
Zenga

Sondaggio 3
Nesta
Scirea
C.Maldini
Facchetti
Panucci
Picchi

Sondaggio 4
Totti
Del Piero
Inzaghi
Vieri
Signori
Zola 

Sondaggio 5
Baggio
Rivera
Paolo Rossi
Pulici
Graziani
Tardelli

Sondaggio 6
V.Mazzola 
Riva
Meazza
Piola
Boninsegna
Boniperti

Sondaggio 7
Mancini
Vialli
Montella
Chinaglia
Schillaci
Di Canio

Sondaggio 8
Conti
Sandro Mazzola
Bettega
Donadoni
Ancelotti
Gattuso

Sondaggio 9
Pirlo
Antognoni
Albertini
Corso
De Rossi
Monti

Sondaggio 10
Zambrotta
Costacurta
Cannavaro
Tassotti
Burgnich
Maldini


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Chi te l'ha detto che tra Maldini e Franco l'avrebbe spuntata Paolo?  Detto questo possiamo anche farli così però i risultati del primo e dell'ultimo saranno scontatissimi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi te l'ha detto che tra Maldini e Franco l'avrebbe spuntata Paolo?  Detto questo possiamo anche farli così però i risultati del primo e dell'ultimo saranno scontatissimi.



per rendere più equilibrata la Finale cmq ho messo Maldini alla fine perchè ci sono tutti i difensori moderni


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

Ragazzi, conviene accorciare. Non si possono fare 20 topic e 20 sondaggi per ogni cosa. Uno solo basta, dai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Dillo a Fabry, non si vuole fermare più


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dillo a Fabry, non si vuole fermare più



 io eh, io avevo proposto solo 1 sondaggio...Mario ha ragione facciamone solo 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Io mi sarei fermato già prima degli italiani  però ormai abbiamo avviato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

decidete voi regà per me è uguale


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2013)

Io direi di fare un torneo-sondaggio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io direi di fare un torneo-sondaggio.



come?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Luglio 2013)

regà si fa solo 1 Sondaggio...vogliamo mettere i 10 che avevo proposto io?
Buffon
Nesta
Maldini
Baresi
Totti
Baggio
Conti
Riva
Rivera
V.Mazzola


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Luglio 2013)

regà visto che nessuno mi ha risposto il Sondaggio l'ho aperto con quei 10
ora vogliamo fa i Brasiliani?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> come?



Per determinare il miglior calciatore della storia.
Si scelgono tot. giocatori poi si fanno gli accoppiamenti.
In ogni accoppiamento si scontrano i giocatori uno contro uno.
Gli utenti danno la preferenza giustificandola tramite dei parametri (Importanza storica, Qualità, Carisma, Carriera e Sportività).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per determinare il miglior calciatore della storia.
> Si scelgono tot. giocatori poi si fanno gli accoppiamenti.
> In ogni accoppiamento si scontrano i giocatori uno contro uno.
> Gli utenti danno la preferenza giustificandola tramite dei parametri (Importanza storica, Qualità, Carisma, Carriera e Sportività).



ottimo...bella idea prendiamo tipo 32 giocatori come il Mondiale e facciamo questo Torneo...vediamo che dicono anche l'altri 2


----------



## jaws (6 Luglio 2013)

Sono daccordo però non fate come nei sondaggi che per farli combattuti mettete nei sedicesimi Maradona contro Pelè e Ronaldo contro Van Basten


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Sono daccordo però non fate come nei sondaggi che per farli combattuti mettete nei sedicesimi Maradona contro Pelè e Ronaldo contro Van Basten



quella era una scelta del mitico Splendidi e non si discute 
cmq decidi pure te con noi nò? io come ho scritto sopra volevo fare una specie di Mondiale
32 giocatori
12 attaccanti, 8 centrocampisti, 8 difensori e 4 portieri...il motivo lo conoscete tutti
quindi facciamo 8 gironi da 4 giocatori...poi ovviamente facciamo ottavi, quarti, semifinale e finale
che ne dite?


----------



## jaws (6 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quella era una scelta del mitico Splendidi e non si discute
> cmq decidi pure te con noi nò? io come ho scritto sopra volevo fare una specie di Mondiale
> 32 giocatori
> 16 attaccanti, 8 centrocampisti, 4 difensori e 4 portieri...il motivo lo conoscete tutti
> ...



Per me i gironi non hanno senso, meglio partire direttamente con gli scontri diretti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Per me i gironi non hanno senso, meglio partire direttamente con gli scontri diretti



eh ma diventano una palla assurda fare 3000 sondaggi...almeno così ne eliminiamo subito tanti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2013)

Ragazzi, Admin si è lamentato del fatto che si fanno 3000 sondaggi per la stessa cosa... il migliore giocatore della storia poi non l'avevamo già scelto? 

Io propongo di fare al limite un sondaggio per il miglior giocatore per ciascuna nazionalità, selezionando 15-20 giocatori alla volta. 

- brasiliano
- argentino
- tedesco
- inglese
......


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, Admin si è lamentato del fatto che si fanno 3000 sondaggi per la stessa cosa... il migliore giocatore della storia poi non l'avevamo già scelto?
> 
> Io propongo di fare al limite un sondaggio per il miglior giocatore per ciascuna nazionalità, selezionando 15-20 giocatori alla volta.
> 
> ...



come voglio fare io non si faranno 3000 sondaggi...sarebbero 24 sondaggi, ne apro uno ogni 3-4 giorni come sempre
si anche io vorrei fare pure i migliori giocatori per nazione...possiamo fare tutte e 2 le cose basta che le facciamo con calma


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, conviene accorciare. Non si possono fare 20 topic e 20 sondaggi per ogni cosa. Uno solo basta, dai.


.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2013)

ma hai letto? con calma


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2013)

Sì, ho capito, ti ho riportato quello che ha detto pochi giorni fa il boss... secondo me fare troppi sondaggi per la medesima cosa non va bene, opinione mia, diventa troppo prolissa la cosa 

Poi ripeto: abbiamo già fatto il sondaggio per il migliore giocatore di tutti i tempi, perché rifarne un altro? Non ha molto senso secondo me


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì, ho capito, ti ho riportato quello che ha detto pochi giorni fa il boss... secondo me fare troppi sondaggi per la medesima cosa non va bene, opinione mia, diventa troppo prolissa la cosa
> 
> Poi ripeto: abbiamo già fatto il sondaggio per il migliore giocatore di tutti i tempi, perché rifarne un altro? Non ha molto senso secondo me



no, non l'abbiamo fatto quello era miglior attaccante


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> no, non l'abbiamo fatto quello era miglior attaccante


Che fail 

Comunque per quanto mi riguarda, sul discorso del migliore giocatore di tutti i tempi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Che fail
> 
> Comunque per quanto mi riguarda, sul discorso del migliore giocatore di tutti i tempi



giusto per fare qualcosa di nuovo...un bel torneazzo per il migliore di sempre va fatto
io vorrei fare prima questo torneo per fare qualcosa di nuovo e poi una volta finito torneremo con i sondaggi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

allora?
come ho scritto sopra per me si potrebbe iniziare questo torneo per il miglior giocatore di sempre che durerà un bel po
32 Giocatori, 12 attaccanti, 8 centrocampisti, 8 difensori e 4 portieri...gironi dalla A alla H, 3 gironi per gli attaccanti, 2 per centrocampisti e difensori e 1 per i portieri...passano i primi 2

Attaccanti: Maradona, Messi, Van Basten, Ronaldo, Pelè, Shevchenko, Riva, Muller, Raul, Henry, Di Stefano, Puskas
Centrocampisti: Zidane, Platini, Cruijff, Iniesta, Totti, Rivera, Rijkaard, Best
Difensori: Nesta, Maldini, Baresi, Scirea, Beckenbauer, Thuram, Stam, R.Carlos
Portieri: Buffon, Zoff, Yashin, Schmeichel

ditemi se vi va bene così facciamo i gironi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2013)

Tanto alla fine vinceranno o Maradona o Ronaldo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tanto alla fine vinceranno o Maradona o Ronaldo.



non è detto...e cmq si potrebbero mettere dei criteri come ha detto Marshall...Importanza storica, Qualità, Carisma, Carriera e Sportività
boh tipo
Tizio A contro Tizio B

A vince per qualità e sportività
B vince per Importanza storica, carisma e carriera e passa B


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> allora?
> come ho scritto sopra per me si potrebbe iniziare questo torneo per il miglior giocatore di sempre che durerà un bel po
> 32 Giocatori, 12 attaccanti, 8 centrocampisti, 8 difensori e 4 portieri...gironi dalla A alla H, 3 gironi per gli attaccanti, 2 per centrocampisti e difensori e 1 per i portieri...passano i primi 2
> 
> ...


Attaccanti: Maradona, Messi, Van Basten, Ronaldo, Pelè, Gerd Muller, Di Stefano, Puskas, Eusebio, Roberto Baggio, Batistuta, Rummenigge.
Centrocampisti: Zidane, Platini, Cruijff, Matthaus, Garrincha, Rijkaard, Best, Bobby Charlton.
Difensori: Nesta, Maldini, Baresi, Scirea, Beckenbauer, Bobby Moore, Passarella, R.Carlos.
Portieri: Buffon, Gordon Banks, Yashin, Schmeichel.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Attaccanti: Maradona, Messi, Van Basten, Ronaldo, Pelè, Gerd Muller, Di Stefano, Puskas, Eusebio, Roberto Baggio, Batistuta, Rummenigge.
> Centrocampisti: Zidane, Platini, Cruijff, Matthaus, Garrincha, Rijkaard, Best, Bobby Charlton.
> Difensori: Nesta, Maldini, Baresi, Scirea, Beckenbauer, Bobby Moore, Passarella, R.Carlos.
> Portieri: Buffon, Gordon Banks, Yashin, Schmeichel.



hai messo tutti vecchi...secondo me è meglio mischiare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Vecchi son pochi dai. Ho messo i nomi grossi come vecchi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vecchi son pochi dai. Ho messo i nomi grossi come vecchi...



mmm dai non è neanche bello così...almeno gente fortissima come Raul, Henry, Sheva, Stam, Thuram, Schmeichel, Iniesta l'abbiamo visti tutti
su 32 ce ne sono solo 8 moderni
regoliamoci...magari facciamo 16 moderni e 16 "vecchi"...io ne avevo messi 14


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mmm dai non è neanche bello così...almeno gente fortissima come Raul, Henry, Sheva, Stam, Thuram, Schmeichel, Iniesta l'abbiamo visti tutti
> su 32 ce ne sono solo 8 moderni
> regoliamoci...magari facciamo 16 moderni e 16 "vecchi"...io ne avevo messi 14


Ma fa n'po come casso te pare XD

Per quelli che sono i miei canoni nella mia lista ne conto 18 moderni... per me dagli anni '80 in poi è moderno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma fa n'po come casso te pare XD
> 
> Per quelli che sono i miei canoni nella mia lista ne conto 18 moderni... per me dagli anni '80 in poi è moderno.



 dipende quanti anni hai...per me anni 90 quando Sacchi ha rivoluzionato il Calcio
cmq vediamo che dicono l'altri...per quanto riguarda i criteri che ne dici?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dipende quanti anni hai...per me anni 90 quando Sacchi ha rivoluzionato il Calcio
> cmq vediamo che dicono l'altri...per quanto riguarda i criteri che ne dici?


Sì i criteri vanno bene 

Maradona, sportività: -10 XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì i criteri vanno bene
> 
> Maradona, sportività: -10 XD



lol benissimo 5 criteri vanno benissimo così non c'è parità


----------



## jaws (8 Luglio 2013)

Per me i conti su quanti giocatori vecchi e quanti moderni non ha senso, devono andare i più forti in qualsiasi epoca abbiano giocato.
Io poi farei una divisione in fasce in modo da far incontrare i più forti alla fine, un po' come si fa nel tennis


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Per me i conti su quanti giocatori vecchi e quanti moderni non ha senso, devono andare i più forti in qualsiasi epoca abbiano giocato.
> Io poi farei una divisione in fasce in modo da far incontrare i più forti alla fine, un po' come si fa nel tennis



però almeno una decina di giocatori moderni li voglio 
per i più forti apposta facciamo i gironi li facciamo insieme...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

io vorrei mettere questi...vecchi e moderni
Attaccanti: Maradona, Messi, Van Basten, Ronaldo, Pelè, Shevchenko, Eusebio, Muller, Baggio, Henry, Di Stefano, Puskas
Centrocampisti: Zidane, Platini, Cruijff, Iniesta, Totti, Rivera, Rijkaard, Best
Difensori: Nesta, Maldini, Baresi, Scirea, Beckenbauer, Thuram, Stam, R.Carlos
Portieri: Buffon, Zoff, Yashin, Schmeichel

non ve piacciono? [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] [MENTION=451]jaws[/MENTION] e se glie tornata la voglia [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
e chi altro si vuole aggiungere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2013)

Vi lascio carta bianca 

Ps: D'accordo con jaws.


----------



## jaws (9 Luglio 2013)

Io metterei Eusebio al posto di Riva; poi metterei Valentino Mazzola per Thuram e Falcao per Puskas


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Io metterei Eusebio al posto di Riva; poi metterei Valentino Mazzola per Thuram e Falcao per Puskas



aspè...Eusebio per Riva va bene, ma l'altri 2 hai confuso i ruoli...V.Mazzola era un centrocampisti non lo possiamo mettere al posto di Thuram che era un difensore...stessa cosa per Falcao


----------



## jaws (9 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> aspè...Eusebio per Riva va bene, ma l'altri 2 hai confuso i ruoli...V.Mazzola era un centrocampisti non lo possiamo mettere al posto di Thuram che era un difensore...stessa cosa per Falcao



Ci devono essere tot giocatori per ruolo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ci devono essere tot giocatori per ruolo?



yes...12 attaccanti, 8 centrocampisti, 8 difensori e 4 portieri


----------



## jaws (10 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> yes...12 attaccanti, 8 centrocampisti, 8 difensori e 4 portieri



perchè?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Carta bianca da parte mia, vedete voi. Solo che non vedere Bobby Charlton o Matthaus fa un po' di effetto. Con tutto il rispetto, credo che Totti non valga un'unghia storicamente rispetto a quei due.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> perchè?



perchè lo dico io scherzo perchè visto che i gironi sono da 4 giocatori, ne facciamo 3 per gli attaccanti, 2 per i centrocampisti e difensori e 1 per i portieri...non mi sembra una cosa scandalosa

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Carta bianca da parte mia, vedete voi. Solo che non vedere Bobby Charlton o Matthaus fa un po' di effetto. Con tutto il rispetto, credo che Totti non valga un'unghia storicamente rispetto a quei due.



ok ho messo Matthaus al posto di Totti...per gli attaccanti Charlton l'ho lasciato fuori...almeno 3-4 attaccanti moderni li voglio
al massimo lo mettiamo per Eusebio
cmq la lista è questa

Attaccanti: Maradona, Messi, Van Basten, Ronaldo, Pelè, Shevchenko, Eusebio, Muller, Baggio, Henry, Di Stefano, Puskas
Centrocampisti: Zidane, Platini, Cruijff, Iniesta, Matthaus, Rivera, Rijkaard, Best
Difensori: Nesta, Maldini, Baresi, Scirea, Beckenbauer, Thuram, Stam, R.Carlos
Portieri: Buffon, Zoff, Yashin, Schmeichel


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

Gironi...propongo questi...passano i primi 2
i Criteri per votare sono questi Importanza storica, Qualità, Carisma, Carriera, Sportività

Attaccanti

Girone A
Maradona
Van Basten
Baggio
Di Stefano

Girone B
Messi
Pelè
Muller
Puskas

Girone C
Ronaldo
Shevchenko
Eusebio
Henry

Centrocampisti

Girone D
Zidane
Rivera
Matthaus
Platini

Girone E
Cruijff
Iniesta
Rijkaard
Best

Difensori

Girone F
Nesta
Scirea
Thuram
Stam

Girone G
Maldini
Baresi
Beckenbauer
R.Carlos

Girone H
Buffon
Zoff
Yashin
Smeichel


----------



## jaws (10 Luglio 2013)

ma come si fa tecnicamente a mettere i 5 criteri in un unico sondaggio?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> ma come si fa tecnicamente a mettere i 5 criteri in un unico sondaggio?



i criteri saranno messi nei scontri diretti l'ho scritto qualche pagina fa

per esempio
Tizio A vince per
Importanza Storica
Qualità
Sportività
Carriera

Tizio B vince solo per Carisma e quindi passa A

Per i Gironi
passano i 2 con più voti


----------



## jaws (10 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> i criteri saranno messi nei scontri diretti l'ho scritto qualche pagina fa
> 
> per esempio
> Tizio A vince per
> ...



Quindi chi vota deve specificare ogni volta in cosa A è superiore e in cosa lo è B?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quindi chi vota deve specificare ogni volta in cosa A è superiore e in cosa lo è B?



si...non so se ci riusciremo, però così possono vincere tutti...sennò come diceva Splendidi vinceva Ronaldo o Maradona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Luglio 2013)

se a qualcuno interessa ho fatto i sorteggi per gli ottavi di finale...il 1 del Girone A contro il 2 del C e così via
volevo togliere i Sondaggi perchè verranno introdotti i famosi criteri (Importanza Storica, Carriera, Sportività, Carisma e Qualità)

Maradona-Shevchenko
Ronaldo-Van Basten
Pelè-Yashin
Buffon-Messi
Nesta-Rivera
Zidane-Scirea
Cruijff-Baresi
Iniesta-Maldini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2014)

ragazzi a me sta tornando la voglia di tornare a fare sondaggi ma ogni tanto, tipo uno a settimana...a voi prende?
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]e se volete venire [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] e chi altro

vabbè che sono inutili è solo per gioco e per parlare un po' di storia di calcio
per i prossimi sondaggi avevo in mente di farli sul Milan...sul portiere l'aveva fatto Ronaldinho, ieri l'ho aperto sui difensori quindi il prossimo sarà sui centrocampisti poi attaccanti e poi allenatori


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ragazzi a me sta tornando la voglia di tornare a fare sondaggi ma ogni tanto, tipo uno a settimana...a voi prende?
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]e se volete venire [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] e chi altro
> 
> vabbè che sono inutili è solo per gioco e per parlare un po' di storia di calcio
> per i prossimi sondaggi avevo in mente di farli sul Milan...sul portiere l'aveva fatto Ronaldinho, ieri l'ho aperto sui difensori quindi il prossimo sarà sui centrocampisti poi attaccanti e poi allenatori


C'hai le voglie peggio delle casalinghe di Voghera XD

Ok a me sta bene


----------



## O Animal (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ragazzi a me sta tornando la voglia di tornare a fare sondaggi ma ogni tanto, tipo uno a settimana...a voi prende?
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]e se volete venire [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] e chi altro
> 
> vabbè che sono inutili è solo per gioco e per parlare un po' di storia di calcio
> per i prossimi sondaggi avevo in mente di farli sul Milan...sul portiere l'aveva fatto Ronaldinho, ieri l'ho aperto sui difensori quindi il prossimo sarà sui centrocampisti poi attaccanti e poi allenatori



Portiere: Cudicini
Difensore: Baresi
Centrocampista: Rivera
Attaccante: Van Basten (Nordahl e Altafini purtroppo non li ho visti)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ragazzi a me sta tornando la voglia di tornare a fare sondaggi ma ogni tanto, tipo uno a settimana...a voi prende?
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]e se volete venire [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] e chi altro
> 
> vabbè che sono inutili è solo per gioco e per parlare un po' di storia di calcio
> per i prossimi sondaggi avevo in mente di farli sul Milan...sul portiere l'aveva fatto Ronaldinho, ieri l'ho aperto sui difensori quindi il prossimo sarà sui centrocampisti poi attaccanti e poi allenatori


No


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ragazzi a me sta tornando la voglia di tornare a fare sondaggi ma ogni tanto, tipo uno a settimana...a voi prende?
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]e se volete venire [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] e chi altro
> 
> vabbè che sono inutili è solo per gioco e per parlare un po' di storia di calcio
> per i prossimi sondaggi avevo in mente di farli sul Milan...sul portiere l'aveva fatto Ronaldinho, ieri l'ho aperto sui difensori quindi il prossimo sarà sui centrocampisti poi attaccanti e poi allenatori


Fai dei sondaggi particolari invece dei soliti. Tipo:

La partita più bella della storia.
La squadra più scarsa della storia.
Il giocatore più scarso della storia.
La vittoria meno meritata della storia.

Cose del genere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fai dei sondaggi particolari invece dei soliti. Tipo:
> 
> La partita più bella della storia.
> La squadra più scarsa della storia.
> ...



sisi tipo ste cose


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Portiere: Cudicini
> Difensore: Baresi
> Centrocampista: Rivera
> Attaccante: Van Basten (Nordahl e Altafini purtroppo non li ho visti)



ok iniziamo con i centrocampisti...10 nomi come sempre e avevo in mente

Rivera
Liedholm
Rijkaard
Donadoni
Boban
Desailly
Rui Costa
Pirlo
Seedorf
Kakà

rimangono fuori mostri come Gren e Savicevic


----------



## O Animal (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ok iniziamo con i centrocampisti...10 nomi come sempre e avevo in mente
> 
> Rivera
> Liedholm
> ...



Andrebbero divisi i mediani dai centrali dai numeri 10 e dalle ali...

I mediani sono Desailly, Trapattoni, Pirlo e co...
I centrali sono Rijkaard, Evani, Seedorf e co..
I numeri 10 sono Gullit, Rivera, il Genio, Rui Costa, Boban e co...
Le ali sono Donadoni, Seginho e co...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ragazzi a me sta tornando la voglia di tornare a fare sondaggi ma ogni tanto, tipo uno a settimana...a voi prende?
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]e se volete venire [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] e chi altro
> 
> vabbè che sono inutili è solo per gioco e per parlare un po' di storia di calcio
> per i prossimi sondaggi avevo in mente di farli sul Milan...sul portiere l'aveva fatto Ronaldinho, ieri l'ho aperto sui difensori quindi il prossimo sarà sui centrocampisti poi attaccanti e poi allenatori



Ottimo ci sto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Andrebbero divisi i mediani dai centrali dai numeri 10 e dalle ali...
> 
> I mediani sono Desailly, Trapattoni, Pirlo e co...
> I centrali sono Rijkaard, Evani, Seedorf e co..
> ...



vengono troppi sondaggi...Admin tempo fa scrisse di non fare troppi sondaggi su un ruolo perchè volevamo fare 10 sondaggi sul miglior giocatore italiano xD
ti vanno bene quei 10?


----------



## O Animal (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vengono troppi sondaggi...Admin tempo fa scrisse di non fare troppi sondaggi su un ruolo perchè volevamo fare 10 sondaggi sul miglior giocatore italiano xD
> ti vanno bene quei 10?



Toglierei Boban, Pirlo, Rui, Seedorf e metterei Gullit, Savicevic, Schiaffino e Ancelotti...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Toglierei Boban, Pirlo, Rui, Seedorf e metterei Gullit, Savicevic, Schiaffino e Ancelotti...



Gullit lo volevo mettere in attacco...sennò chi ci mettiamo?
Sheva, Van Basten, Inzaghi, Weah, Altafini, Nordahl e l'altri 4?

Pirlo e Seedorf hanno scritto la storia con la nostra maglia...per me possiamo fare fuori Boban e Rui, dentro Schiaffino e Ancelotti
in attacco Gullit


----------



## O Animal (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Gullit lo volevo mettere in attacco...sennò chi ci mettiamo?
> Sheva, Van Basten, Inzaghi, Weah, Altafini, Nordahl e l'altri 4?
> 
> Pirlo e Seedorf hanno scritto la storia con la nostra maglia...per me possiamo fare fuori Boban e Rui, dentro Schiaffino e Ancelotti
> in attacco Gullit



Boban lo vedo meglio di Pirlo e Seedorf... E Savicevic ha fatto molto più di loro... Ti mando una cosa via pm..

Ps: Gullit non si può vedere con gli attaccanti... Il miglior centrocampista forse è proprio lui a pari merito con Rivera..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Boban lo vedo meglio di Pirlo e Seedorf... E Savicevic ha fatto molto più di loro... Ti mando una cosa via pm..
> 
> Ps: Gullit non si può vedere con gli attaccanti... Il miglior centrocampista forse è proprio lui a pari merito con Rivera..



allora facciamo dentro Schiaffino e fuori Pirlo e siamo tutti contenti...Seedorf è intoccabile dai

Rivera
Liedholm
Rijkaard
Donadoni
Gullit
Desailly
Rui Costa
Schiaffino
Seedorf
Kakà


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2014)

ora volevo fare un sondaggio sulla partita più bella di Champions League e poi uno sulla partita più pazza/emozionante xD tipo Milan-Liverpool 3-3, Manchester-Bayern 2-1, Barca-Inter 1-0 ecc.ecc. ma ci pensiamo dopo

ho messo solo quelle recenti perchè sono un giovine (massimo 3 partite per squadra)
ne mancano 2 qualcuno propone qualche partita?

Milan-Real Madrid 5-0 Semifinale 1988-1989
Milan-Barcellona 4-0 Finale 1993-1994
Milan-Manchester United 3-0 Semifinale 2006-2007
Inter-Barcellona 3-1 Semifinale 2009-2010
Real Madrid-Bayern Monaco 2-2 Semifinale 2011-2012
Manchester United-Real Madrid 4-3 2002-2003
Chelsea-Barcellona 1-1 Semifinale 2008-2009
Juventus-Real Madrid 3-1 Semifinale 2002-2003


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2014)

up?


----------

